# What are you reading?



## Designer

I enjoy reading mostly non-fiction on nearly any topic, but since I have just been into some books on photography, I thought it might be fun to share with each other what we are reading lately.

I just finished "The photographer's Eye" by Michael Freeman.  I enjoyed it so much that I immediately began reading it a second time.  Excellent writing, illustrations, examples, and thought process.  Less than exemplary editing, but that is their business, not mine.

Currently I am reading "Photography Your Way" - A Career Guide to Satisfaction and Success, by Chuck DeLaney.  This was published in 2000, so some parts of it are quaintly outdated, but there is a wealth of information that remains current, or that will probably never be outdated.  For instance; the author gives his advice on building a business that can easily be translated to be relevant to building nearly any business, not just that of photography.  It is very well written, and I have noticed only one typo so far.

As for other photography books, I read "Nikon Speedlight Handbook" by Stephanie Zettl.  This one can be used as a reference, and so I have consulted it several times whenever I have a question for which I need a refresher.

My other interests include architecture, politics, social studies, yoga, and more.  I keep up with current events by reading a semi-monthly news and commentary magazine (not the one you think), websites, and of course, TPF.  

If you would like to share your latest reading material, please tell us!


----------



## rexbobcat

I'm reading "Storytellers" on and off. It's a book written by one of my professors about telling stories through photography from both a creative aspect and a technical one.

It's great because it reads like a book and not some preachy how-to manual.

Other than that my attention span isn't long enough to read novels or anything so I just jump from website to website reading pointless tidbits of information.


----------



## runnah

I'd like to sound smart by listing some heady work, but I must confess it was a mechanic's manual on my car. More specifically the front hub assembly.


----------



## shefjr

I am trying so hard to get into "The Photographers Eye". I have such a hard time seeing great photos when I'm out with the intention of taking photos. I constantly walk past artsy type photos and my wife is always grabbing my arm and saying, "hey! Come back here and take a look at this. This would be a great photo!". For me Michael is maybe too eloquent (for lack of a better word) or maybe it's that he takes a long path toward getting to the point. It's just a hard read for me.   I'm still struggling through it though. I will finish it because I really want to be more than a "point and shoot" type of photographer. 
I read "Understanding Exposure" by Bryan Peterson and I really enjoyed that. I started reading it again but, then stopped to force myself to finish "The Photographers Eye".  Also the Scott Kelby series all four. Which is nice for a beginner and an easy read.

Oh! and for pleasure, 
"Freckles" By Gene Stratton Porter


----------



## Demers18

I'm currently reading Tom Ang's: The Complete Photographer

I've just started it and so far I like it.


----------



## Designer

shefjr said:


> I am trying so hard to get into "The Photographers Eye". I have such a hard time seeing great photos when I'm out with the intention of taking photos. I constantly walk past artsy type photos and my wife is always grabbing my arm and saying, "hey! Come back here and take a look at this. This would be a great photo!". For me Michael is maybe too eloquent (for lack of a better word) or maybe it's that he takes a long path toward getting to the point.



I agree!  It is hard to say if I got anything really useful out of it, other than a reinforcement of the principles of artistic composition.  When I look at his example photographs, I think: Could I have seen that myself and thought about taking the picture?


----------



## ziggy84

Nice reads. I'm reading Bryan Peterson's Understanding Composition for a second time, and How to create stunning digital photography by Tony Northrup.


----------



## shefjr

I too have found the reinforcement of the principles to be helpful and I did learn some additional information that I didn't know about. You are right about some of his sample photos too. For me, some of them I can see where he is going with the images but, others I don't see the point with them at all. 
What hangs me up is stuff like the small sample below. 



Golden Section Proportions by Shefjr, on Flickr
(a screen shot from my ipad out of the book "The Photographers Eye" by Michael Freeman)

I get what he was going for here but, stuff like this hangs me up. I just feel like there could have been a better way to convey the information. Which is further along in the chapter but, why go the long way to make the point with something like this. 
In either case, I am going to continue struggling through the book. I want to be able to "see" photos and I'm hoping this book is a step in the right direction.


NOTE: I have reported myself because I'm not sure if I'm allowed to post a picture of the book. So this may come down.


----------



## jwbryson1

Atlas Shrugged


----------



## amolitor

Atlas Shrugged is a hoot.


----------



## KmH

Spy Catcher. The Candid Autobiography of a Senior Intelligence Officer.
By Peter Wright - Former Assistant Director of MI5.


----------



## Designer

shefjr said:


> I get what he was going for here but, stuff like this hangs me up. I just feel like there could have been a better way to convey the information. Which is further along in the chapter but, why go the long way to make the point with something like this.



Yea, that ratio carried out to the 9th decimal place is a bit much.  

I think his point is that it is a real number, and not some art critic's idea of what should be an ideal proportion.  The ancient designers used things like this in an effort to find "perfection", as if humans could achieve that.

In our modern application of the ratio and similar, I think we just need to be aware of them so we can intelligently make decisions regarding our frame proportions or the like.  Does that mean we need to whip out the calculator when cropping?  No, but it might come in handy when trying to decide on the optimum crop.  After a while, it is presumed that such decisions will sort of come "naturally".


----------



## Rahb

World War Z to see how badly they butcher the movie"Amped" by Daniel H Wilson is nextAnd after that, the next book in th day by day Armageddon series. I read allot of zombie stuff for someone who isn't a fan of the sub genre. The day by day series I liked the journal style writing. It's annoying in WWZ though. The book "Robopocolypse" by Daniel H Wilson was written in a similar fashion as well. Guess I've just enjoyed this writing style lately. A breathe of fresh air from the suspensful, easily predictable Dan Brown style books. (Not predictable in that I knew the outcome, but rather what flow the book was going to have is the best way I can describe). Personally I loved Brown's work though.


----------



## amolitor

I just finished a long bout of Brother Cadfael mysteries. Short snappers, easy and fun to read.


----------



## shefjr

Designer said:


> Yea, that ratio carried out to the 9th decimal place is a bit much.
> 
> I think his point is that it is a real number, and not some art critic's idea of what should be an ideal proportion.  The ancient designers used things like this in an effort to find "perfection", as if humans could achieve that.
> 
> In our modern application of the ratio and similar, I think we just need to be aware of them so we can intelligently make decisions regarding our frame proportions or the like.  Does that mean we need to whip out the calculator when cropping?  No, but it might come in handy when trying to decide on the optimum crop.  After a while, it is presumed that such decisions will sort of come "naturally".



I do understand the principles behind the ratios. It is just as you said "a bit much" and for me a lot of the book at times is a bit much. That's probably because I'm simple (polite way of calling myself slow) when it comes to reading certain books. I flew through "Understanding Exposure" and the Kelby books. This book not so much. 
The main reason for me to read this book and any other, I hope that in time it all starts to come "naturally". And trust me, I don't expect that it'll be quick.


----------



## Michael79

50 shades of grey


----------



## oldhippy

great book. Essays  in Humanism- Elbert Einstein
Rereading  all Kurt Vonnegut..Met him once
Yevtushenko- the collected works 1952-1990
Met him at a book reading..came down in the 
audiaece and sat next to me while reciting.was
a big deal for me.  fav russian poet


----------



## Designer

amolitor said:


> I just finished a long bout of Brother Cadfael mysteries. Short snappers, easy and fun to read.



Yes, I loved the series on TV!  I don't read mysteries much, though.


----------



## KenC

Right now reading a sci-fi novel by Joe Haldeman called The Coming.  It's from about a dozen years ago, but I missed it somehow.  As good as most of his stuff.

Just finished a recent book called The Art Instinct, which shows how our tastes in art, down to some fairly specific items, were developed through evolution in the Pleistocene era.  Interesting, but really more about evolution than art, although he does deal with some of the "what is art" questions.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Stephen King is one of my guilty pleasures :blushing:  Just finished his 11/22/63 and currently reading Dark Tower Part IV: Wizard and Glass.  I also just finished The Book of Negroes by Lawrence Hill.  I usually read at least a couple books at the same time so on the lookout for something else to read


----------



## o hey tyler

256 shades of gray: A monochrome love story.


----------



## Designer

KenC said:


> Just finished a recent book called The Art Instinct, which shows how our tastes in art, down to some fairly specific items, were developed through evolution in the Pleistocene era.  Interesting, but really more about evolution than art, although he does deal with some of the "what is art" questions.



That sounds interesting!  Maybe not so much the evolution part, but the art discussion.


----------



## Miss.Soul

textbooks for the last three classes of my undergrad: sociology of youth, classics - the ancient family and economic anthropology.  I always buy books but as I read for a living, the last thing I want to do when I am done studying is read.  I miss reading for  pleasure, instead of sport.  I just picked up a book called "The Secret Lives of Filmmakers" and I am looking forward to reading it.   Hopefully in April when I graduate.


----------



## rexbobcat

jwbryson1 said:


> Atlas Shrugged




Are you being punished for something?


----------



## CetreneNoah

Today I started to read the book Silence and it written by Becca Fitzpatrick. This is really interesting book and I suggest this book to read. And I think when I finished reading this book; this will be my favourite book.


----------



## SoLucky

I am a voracious reader...if you put the written word in my hands, I will consume it. Right now I am reading a bit of supernatural fluff that I downloaded for free on my Nook...it's called "American Vampire" and it's the 3rd in a four book series.


----------



## Designer

CetreneNoah said:


> Today I started to read the book &#8220;Silence&#8221; and it written by Becca Fitzpatrick. This is really interesting book and I suggest this book to read. And I think when I finished reading this book; this will be my favourite book.



Thank you for the suggestion, however I do not favor novels.


----------



## mishele

Michael79 said:


> 50 shades of grey


----------



## mishele

_Autobiography of a Blue-Eyed Devil by __Inga Muscio
Reading it for the second time. It's eye opening at the very least. 
_


----------



## Josh66

I read a combination of espionage novels, non-fiction history/political science, and photography books.

Currently, I am reading this:
Lighting for Nude Photography, Revised Edition: Rod Ashford: 9782940378319: Amazon.com: Books

...It's pretty basic.


----------



## mishele

O|||||||O said:


> I read a combination of espionage novels, non-fiction history/political science, and photography books.
> 
> Currently, I am reading this:
> Lighting for Nude Photography, Revised Edition: Rod Ashford: 9782940378319: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> ...It's pretty basic.


Looking to make some new shots for the living room?!


----------



## Josh66

mishele said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read a combination of espionage novels, non-fiction history/political science, and photography books.
> 
> Currently, I am reading this:
> Lighting for Nude Photography, Revised Edition: Rod Ashford: 9782940378319: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> ...It's pretty basic.
> 
> 
> 
> Looking to make some new shots for the living room?!
Click to expand...


You know it, lol.


----------



## mishele

Where is that shot now, Josh? Bedroom or living room?


----------



## Josh66

Bedroom.  I need some new stuff for the living room though, lol.  Anybody that isn't cool with boobs on the wall isn't welcome in my house.


----------



## mishele

Can't wait to see what you come up w/... (Wifie's ta-tas are hot)


----------



## Josh66

mishele said:


> (Wifie's ta-tas are hot)



LOL.  That picture was right after a pregnancy too, so, you know - huge tits and everything, lol.


----------



## mishele

I remember the shot...lol I don 't even need to see it again...I have it in my head.


----------



## Josh66

No everyone is wondering what the hell we're talking about, lol.

This is the picture:
Flickr: Please wait...
(NSFW)


----------



## mishele

O|||||||O said:


> No everyone is wondering what the hell we're talking about, lol.
> 
> This is the picture:
> Flickr: Please wait...
> (NSFW)


From books to Josh's wife's ta-tas!! Great thread.


----------



## manaheim

yeah, I remember that shot and the drama it created.  Both were very entertaining.


----------



## Josh66

I want to reshoot that too, lol.  I think I can do it better now...  I mean, it's not 'bad', but it could be better.


----------



## mishele

DO IT!! lol 
Ahhh...the good old days...lol


----------



## runnah

Well that's a boob...and now it's a party.


----------



## mishele

It's been a party!! Where have you been?


----------



## runnah

****, if this is gonna be that kind of party, I'm gonna stick my dick in the mashed potatoes


----------



## kundalini

Pardon me, but I thought this was about books.  I can settle with boobs though.  Carry on.

I tried Josh's link but it said I need to be logged in to flickr.  I've forgotten my password.


----------



## Josh66

kundalini said:


> I tried Josh's link but it said I need to be logged in to flickr.  I've forgotten my password.



Really?  (not doubting you, I just think it's odd that you'd have to be logged in to see that link...)


----------



## Josh66

http://farm5.staticflickr.com/4058/4446117438_729cc35e27_o.jpg


----------



## kundalini

muy bien

Now I remember.   :thumbsup:


----------



## pic_chick

I read a lot right now I am reading this:
MS Paint Adventures
Ansel Adams the Camera
World war Z 
the sandman ( a bunch graphic novels)


----------



## Josh66

pic_chick said:


> World war Z



Good book, I hope the movie doesn't suck...


----------



## manaheim

Yes you did have to login.

re: books... I just finished Brandon Sanderson's The Way of Kings which was AMAZING.  Best fantasy book I've read to date.

I'm now onto the Wheel of Time, but also trying to write a book of my own... in fact, going back to that........... now.


----------



## Josh66

manaheim said:


> Yes you did have to login.



I just figured out why.  I have the safety level of it set to Moderate.


----------



## kathyt

Private Berlin, by James Patterson


----------



## pic_chick

O|||||||O said:


> pic_chick said:
> 
> 
> 
> World war Z
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Good book, I hope the movie doesn't suck...
Click to expand...

yeap I read it over 2 years ago but I keep going back to it. The movie I believe will suck and i am calling it brad runs from zombie ants until it proves to be otherwise


----------



## manaheim

O|||||||O said:


> manaheim said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes you did have to login.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just figured out why.  I have the safety level of it set to Moderate.
Click to expand...


Well, it is a giant black and white breast.


----------



## bunny99123

I am reading, 1,2 and 3 Digital Photography by Scott Kelby.  Learning a lot!  Trying hard to learn as much as I can.   These are great books for beginners or even a "I thought I knew a lot" person to read.


----------



## bc_steve

Just finished Thousand Splendid Suns by Khaled Hosseini.  Great book but sad.  I'll have to start something new tomorrow.


----------



## Josh66

Reading Legacy of Ashes now (a history of the CIA).


----------



## oldhippy

Jonathon Livingston Seagull   Richard Bach..What else would a hippy read


----------



## Demers18

I'm also reading A Dance With Dragons by George R.R Martin


----------



## mishele

Demers18 said:


> I'm also reading A Dance With Dragons by George R.R Martin


George has so many projects going on we'll never get to see the next 2 books!! It takes him too long to write them! He'll be dead before he gets them finished. Grrrr....carry on.


----------



## KmH

Bill Bryson - A Short History of Nearly Everything.


----------



## bhop

I just finished Wolves of the Calla (Stephen King, dark tower series)  a few days ago.  Currently reading Caliban's War, 2nd book in The Expanse series.. it's good sci-fi that I found by accident.
http://www.amazon.com/Calibans-War-...&qid=1360880883&sr=1-1&keywords=caliban's+war


----------



## CoBilly

Right now I'm reading "The House of the Dead" by Fyodor Dostoyevsky. That and "Grimm's Fairytales" are on my Kindle on my phone. I love reading and will read anything that keeps my interest through a few chapters. Has anyone here read "Kushiels Dart" by Jacqueline Carey or any of the sequels? I picked that book up on a whim at Barnes & Noble a long time ago and it became my favorite book ever. If you're into sci-fi you should check it out. I think I'm gonna read it again sometime soon...



runnah said:


> I'd like to sound smart by listing some heady work, but I must confess it was a mechanic's manual on my car. More specifically the front hub assembly.



I may be able to help if you still need it. I work on German cars for a living, but cars are all pretty similar.


----------



## jwbryson1

This:  Light Science and Magic: An Introduction to Photographic Lighting: Fil Hunter, Steven Biver, Paul Fuqua: 9780240812250: Amazon.com: Books

and this:  Adobe Photoshop CS6 for Photographers: A professional image editor&#39;s guide to the creative use of Photoshop for the Macintosh and PC: Martin Evening: 9780240526041: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## ronlane

Scott Kelby's Digital Photography Boxed Set. Currently on book 2.


----------



## JacaRanda

oldhippy said:


> Jonathon Livingston Seagull Richard Bach..What else would a hippy read



Nice choice. Jonathon Livingston Seagull may have been the first book I read that I did not have to. I may have to check that out again after probably 40 years.

I am a Dean Koontz fan and have read probably 10-12 of his novels. Currently I am reading "One Door Away From Heaven"!


----------



## Demers18

Currently reading the Mistborn Trilogy by Brandon Peterson. 
On the second book and it's quite good.


----------



## weepete

I'm reading Bedalam by brilliant Glasgow author Cristopher Brookmyre. 

I love the titles of his other books which include "a big boy did it and ran away", "all fun and games until someone looses an eye" and "a tale etched in blood and hard black pencil" among some other crackers


----------



## peter27

_Last Seen Wearing _by Colin Dexter


----------



## snerd

Bryan Peterson's Understanding Exposure 3rd Edition. Even though one of the metering tricks didn't work so well for me, there is a lot of good stuff in it!!


----------



## flow

Currently .... this thread -
And _The Addicted Brain: Why We Abuse Drugs, Alcohol, & Nicotine _by Michael Kuhar


----------



## Whiskeyjack

Demers18 said:


> Currently reading the Mistborn Trilogy by Brandon Peterson.
> On the second book and it's quite good.



Excellent trilogy!


----------



## terri

Recently started:  Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance, by Robert Pirsig


----------



## amolitor

Asimovs's Mysteries (for the, I dunno, 129812th time). But only because I've already finished reading MY book! vvvvvv

(mods, you may feel free to edit this plug out, I know it's pretty borderline, at best


----------



## Designer

My turn again.  I just finished "The Great Tradition" - Classic Readings on what it means to be an Educated Human Being - Edited by Richard M. Gamble.


----------



## terri

amolitor said:


> Asimovs's Mysteries (for the, I dunno, 129812th time). But only because I've already finished reading MY book! vvvvvv
> 
> *(mods, you may feel free to edit this plug out, I know it's pretty borderline, at best *




I'll send Manaheim over to chastise you for this plug for your book.    Oh, wait.....


----------



## kundalini

I just picked up (or rather had delivered) Alton Brown's "Gear For Your Kitchen" and haven't gotten through the introduction yet..... busy day prepping for tomorrow's meal.  It'll be the first time my partner's mother and my parents will have met and we've been together 4 years.


----------



## Tee

I'm halfway through "Helmet for My Pillow" by Robert Leckie (the mini series The Pacific was partially based off this book). And to offset any deep reading, I recently finished "A$$holes Finish First" by Tucker Max.


----------



## oldhippy

terri said:


> Recently started: Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance, by Robert Pirsig


 Great book, great mindset


----------



## terri

oldhippy said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently started: Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance, by Robert Pirsig
> 
> 
> 
> Great book, great mindset
Click to expand...


I'm halfway through it already - gotta slow down.  Trying not to gobble it up too fast, you know?


----------



## manaheim

terri said:


> amolitor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Asimovs's Mysteries (for the, I dunno, 129812th time). But only because I've already finished reading MY book! vvvvvv
> 
> *(mods, you may feel free to edit this plug out, I know it's pretty borderline, at best *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll send Manaheim over to chastise you for this plug for your book. Oh, wait.....
Click to expand...


We can't plug our books? Is that in the rules? $%)(#$%


----------



## mishele

^^^ I read the first page of your book! Does that count as "I'm reading it"?


----------



## Joeywhat

I'm about to finish up "A Brief History of Time" by Stephen Hawking (second read through), and next up will be a "complete guide" to WWII (I don't remember the name). Quite a large book, and I may skip some sections, but I love everything WWII related and it seems to be quite exhaustive.

I absolutely love History of Time by Hawking. This time around I have the "expanded" version so there's a bit more material in there. Great read for those who are intrigued by the universe as a whole and how everything works.

On the back burner is Watchmen. Saw the movie having never even heard of the novel, so now it's time to read that. Movie was fantastic.


----------



## Designer

Joeywhat; for another perspective; I recommend "The Privileged Planet" by Guillermo Gonzalez and Jay W. Richards.

I've read the book and showed the DVD (a video documentary) at our local library.


----------



## amolitor

I seem to recall something about how you can't just post straight up plugs for your stuff, with the exception of your web sites in the appropriate web site section. But maybe I made that up or hallucinated it!


----------



## manaheim

mishele said:


> ^^^ I read the first page of your book! Does that count as "I'm reading it"?



ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I'm gonna go with "no".


----------



## terri

kundalini said:


> I just picked up (or rather had delivered) Alton Brown's "Gear For Your Kitchen" and haven't gotten through the introduction yet..... busy day prepping for tomorrow's meal.  It'll be the first time my partner's mother and my parents will have met and we've been together 4 years.



Let us know how it turns out!    :thumbup:   Sounds like you are preparing a feast!


----------



## terri

manaheim said:


> mishele said:
> 
> 
> 
> ^^^ I read the first page of your book! Does that count as "I'm reading it"?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmm, I'm gonna go with "no".
Click to expand...


I was going to say, "Yes, provided you didn't fall asleep during it."    :mrgreen:


----------



## mishele

^^^ Ahh! I like that answer! I didn't fall asleep.  So, I'm reading Chris's book. I forget the name of it...Hehe I do know that there's a kickass girl super hero in it.


----------



## kundalini

terri said:


> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up (or rather had delivered) Alton Brown's "Gear For Your Kitchen" and haven't gotten through the introduction yet..... busy day prepping for tomorrow's meal. It'll be the first time my partner's mother and my parents will have met and we've been together 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how it turns out! :thumbup: Sounds like you are preparing a feast!
Click to expand...


It went great! I prepped two chooks destined for the grill with a brine of water, ~6oz honey & 3.5oz (by weight) kosher salt for ~2 hours. Knowing my father and her mother (and two picky teenage eaters), one bird was seasoned only with salt & pepper (kosher & fresh ground of course). The other was a mixture of chilli powder, curry powder, adobo powder, ground cumin, hot smoked paprika and cocoa powder placed in a 1 gallon zip lock bag, toss in the pieces and thoroughly coat all the nooks and crannies. Set on a rack and let dry while the spices do their magic. Cook on a high heat for 10 minutes (turns and flips at certain intervals). Move the breasts to indirect heat and cover with an aluminum pie pan and place the wings on top. Continue rolling the drumstick and flipping the thighs for another 2-3 minutes, then lean against the pie pan. Total cook time 18-20 minutes. Let it rest in a S/S bowl for at least 5 minutes covered with a tea towel. The rice was cooked with equal parts of water to "turkey gold". (Turkey gold is the broth you make from the winter holiday turkeys cooked. That stuff makes anything taste better.) Fresh peas from the farmer's market cooked with hamhock (give them a few good dashes of hot pepper infused vinegar at the table to give them a nice lift).  Fresh sweet corn steamed. Gravy made from the juices of the rested chicken. Cornbread in a cast iron skillet with bacon and chives. Funny thing is there wasn't any of the spice rubbed chicken left. Made my day! 

And to stay on topic...... got through the first chapter of the book.


----------



## terri

kundalini said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> kundalini said:
> 
> 
> 
> I just picked up (or rather had delivered) Alton Brown's "Gear For Your Kitchen" and haven't gotten through the introduction yet..... busy day prepping for tomorrow's meal. It'll be the first time my partner's mother and my parents will have met and we've been together 4 years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let us know how it turns out! :thumbup: Sounds like you are preparing a feast!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It went great! I prepped two chooks destined for the grill with a brine of water, ~6oz honey & 3.5oz (by weight) kosher salt for ~2 hours. Knowing my father and her mother (and two picky teenage eaters), one bird was seasoned only with salt & pepper (kosher & fresh ground of course). The other was a mixture of chilli powder, curry powder, adobo powder, ground cumin, hot smoked paprika and cocoa powder placed in a 1 gallon zip lock bag, toss in the pieces and thoroughly coat all the nooks and crannies. Set on a rack and let dry while the spices do their magic. Cook on a high heat for 10 minutes (turns and flips at certain intervals). Move the breasts to indirect heat and cover with an aluminum pie pan and place the wings on top. Continue rolling the drumstick and flipping the thighs for another 2-3 minutes, then lean against the pie pan. Total cook time 18-20 minutes. Let it rest in a S/S bowl for at least 5 minutes covered with a tea towel. The rice was cooked with equal parts of water to "turkey gold". (Turkey gold is the broth you make from the winter holiday turkeys cooked. That stuff makes anything taste better.) Fresh peas from the farmer's market cooked with hamhock (give them a few good dashes of hot pepper infused vinegar at the table to give them a nice lift).  Fresh sweet corn steamed. Gravy made from the juices of the rested chicken. Cornbread in a cast iron skillet with bacon and chives. Funny thing is there wasn't any of the spice rubbed chicken left. Made my day!
> 
> And to stay on topic...... got through the first chapter of the book.
Click to expand...


Holy crap...now I'm hungry!       You sound like you know what you're doing - love it!


----------



## Joeywhat

Reminds me...I should make some cornbread. Haven't made it in my cast iron yet, and I love me some homemade cornbread, especially when it's coming out of a good cast iron pan.

Brining is a great way to cook meats. I don't do it often, typically because I don't care to take the time to do it, but good lord does it make for some delicious food. I do dry brine most my steaks and some of my fish, it seems to not take as long (and is easier). 

I'll have to pick up that Alton Brown book. Love his shows.


----------



## NekiEmra

I'm currently re-reading The Hunger Games trilogy. I can't decide if I want to move towards the Divergent trilogy or the Grisha trilogy next. I'm also working on my own book.


----------



## KenC

Reading "Open City" by Teju Cole.  A really interesting, sort of rambling book, mostly an inner monologue by the protagonist.


----------



## mishele

This is for PinkDoor
I'm currently reading The Submissive. It's 50ish w/ a little more grit to it. It has a very deep story line w/ unpredictable twists and turns. It's quite the masterpiece! (Alright, it's just smut...leave me alone! hehe)


----------



## ffarl

Just finished Stephen King's Nov 23, 1963, and I can honestly say I think it's the best book I've ever read.  I'm on to "The Dome" now.


----------



## IByte

Rommel's Art of War

Windows Forensics

Exchange 2010 and you(not really just Exchange 2010 Best Practices)


----------



## SnowTeddy

I'm reading a monthly fashion magazine now. Wow there have lots of favorable tips. I like those.


----------



## runsen

Scott Kelby


----------



## 480sparky

Two books on the Voyager space probes.


----------



## Aden8100

"The Hundred Great Persons"written by Michael H. Hart.
I love reading about history...good one in this regard...great book!!!

Pool Factory | Above Ground Pools


----------



## Nat.

_Conquest_, by Juliet Barker, about the latter stages of the Hundred Years War.

_1491_, by Charles C. Mann, about the Americas before Columbus arrived.
_
Mark Steel is in Town_, by Mark Steel. It's hard to describe this book, but it's about comedian and amateur historian Mark Steel, and he writes a bit about the towns he visits when he's on tour. I was very excited when he wrote about a town I'm familiar with, and a pub that I walk past on my way to the train station.

_Hitler 1936-1945: Nemesis_, by Ian Kershaw. Exactly what it says on the tin - a biography of Hitler. Gets a lot of funny looks on the train, this one.

I have a lot of free time on my hands at the moment.


----------



## MoganAnthony

I am reading Harry Potter these days. It is an interesting series of seven novels this series of seven fantasy novels written by the British author J. K. Rowling. Character of Harry Potter is very interesting.


----------



## Braineack

I just finished:

The Thief
The Striker
Crescent Dawn
Poseidon's Arrow
The Litigators
The Racketeer
Inferno
Capitalism: The Unknown Ideal


----------



## Tiller

I started this behemoth tonight


----------



## limr

_Basic Contract Law for Paralegals.
_
Oh wait, you meant for fun?

Currently trying to get through _The Mysterious Flame of Queen Loana_ by Umberto Eco, but I'm not really not feeling it. I hate leaving a book unfinished, though, so I'll probably finish it.


----------



## Tiller

limr said:


> Basic Contract Law for Paralegals.  Oh wait, you meant for fun?  Currently trying to get through The Mysterious Flame of Queen Loana by Umberto Eco, but I'm not really not feeling it. I hate leaving a book unfinished, though, so I'll probably finish it.



Funny you should mention that. I just picked up these guys today too


----------



## limr

I can't say Contract law would be my 'for fun' choice, but I do have quite a few books on law that I would like to read just for myself and not because a teacher is making me  Those look very interesting.


----------



## Tiller

Well at least now you can be the one to answer everyone's questions on here about whether they need a contract


----------



## limr

Y'all might want to wait to make sure I get an A in the class first


----------



## Tiller

C's get degrees


----------



## limr

Tiller said:


> C's get degrees



This is true! But I'll still go for the A :greenpbl:


----------



## minicoop1985

PA040363 by longm1985, on Flickr

George Eastman bio. Wife bought it, thought I'd give it a shot.

Sorry about the photo. Can't take one since she's asleep riiiight next to it and the flash would wake her up.


----------



## NancyMoranG

The Lions Game, The Lion, The Panther by DeMille - WOW!
and since I am on Cape Cod for a little while more, The Mayflower by Philbrick, then Bunker Hill by him also. I am 73 on the library waiti g list, wish me luck.
Nancy


----------



## Josh66

Darkly Dreaming Dexter, by Jeff Lindsay, right now.  I read Flow My Tears, the Policeman Said, by Philip K. Dick right before that.  I've been reading a ton of Philip K. Dick lately...


----------



## Rick Waldroup

_Farewell, My Lovely _ by Raymond Chandler


----------



## Designer

Tiller said:


> C's get degrees



The "C" students usually end up owning the company.  They are the ones hiring the "A" students.


----------



## limr

Designer said:


> Tiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> C's get degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "C" students usually end up owning the company.  They are the ones hiring the "A" students.
Click to expand...


Sadly, that holds true for education administrators as well :banghead:


----------



## Designer

limr said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tiller said:
> 
> 
> 
> C's get degrees
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The "C" students usually end up owning the company.  They are the ones hiring the "A" students.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sadly, that holds true for education administrators as well :banghead:
Click to expand...


So true!


----------



## Tiller

Designer said:


> So true!



What about B students?


----------



## Designer

Tiller said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> So true!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What about B students?
Click to expand...


One of those became President.


----------



## runnah

I recently read the wiring diagram for a 06 subaru impreza. 

I didn't expect the twist ending!


----------



## Devinhullphoto

Doctor sleep by Stephen King. A continuation of the Shinning. Kinda.


----------



## CoBilly

Just finished the "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" trilogy. I was pleasantly surprised as I didn't really have any expectations of it when I started. 

Now I'm reading "The Hunger Games". A friend recommended it so I'll check at least the first one out


----------



## Devinhullphoto

CoBilly said:


> Just finished the "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" trilogy. I was pleasantly surprised as I didn't really have any expectations of it when I started.  Now I'm reading "The Hunger Games". A friend recommended it so I'll check at least the first one out


I read the hunger games in less than a week before the first movie. They were good. Don't judge from the movie. Lol


----------



## peter27

I've just started reading Siegfried Sassoon's _Memoirs of a Fox-Hunting Man _for the umpteenth time. I love this book.


----------



## Newtricks

Currently reading "Rainbow Mars" ~ Larry Niven, again. I've been digesting "Larousse Gastronomique" by Prosper Montagne (1961 English translation) on and off for about ten years, recently started working on "The Way To Cook" by Julia Child and have been thinking about starting "Escoffier: The complete guide to modern cookery."


----------



## CoBilly

Devinhullphoto said:


> CoBilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished the "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" trilogy. I was pleasantly surprised as I didn't really have any expectations of it when I started.  Now I'm reading "The Hunger Games". A friend recommended it so I'll check at least the first one out
> 
> 
> 
> I read the hunger games in less than a week before the first movie. They were good. Don't judge from the movie. Lol
Click to expand...


I haven't seen the movie but I would never do that. Every book-based movie I've ever seen has been awful. The Swedish produced movies around "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" are on Netflix so I decided to give them a go, what a terrible idea that was. It was a 6 part series and I could only make it through 4 of them. The first two weren't too horrifying but the 3rd and 4th were like some crappy lifetime series


----------



## Devinhullphoto

CoBilly said:


> I haven't seen the movie but I would never do that. Every book-based movie I've ever seen has been awful. The Swedish produced movies around "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" are on Netflix so I decided to give them a go, what a terrible idea that was. It was a 6 part series and I could only make it through 4 of them. The first two weren't too horrifying but the 3rd and 4th were like some crappy lifetime series


Harry Potter made a good transition.


----------



## cgipson1

Newtricks said:


> Currently reading "Rainbow Mars" ~ Larry Niven, again. I've been digesting "Larousse Gastronomique" by Prosper Montagne (1961 English translation) on and off for about ten years, recently started working on "The Way To Cook" by Julia Child and have been thinking about starting "Escoffier: The complete guide to modern cookery."



Niven is always good! I also like the Niven / Pournelle books... they make a good team!


----------



## Josh66

I read that Dexter book in like 2 days...  Reading Dean Koontz's Watchers now - half way through it (exactly 50%, according to my Kindle).  Pretty good so far!

Up next will be Why Nations Fail, by Daron Acemoglu and James Robinson.


----------



## Big Mike

Devinhullphoto said:


> CoBilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't seen the movie but I would never do that. Every book-based movie I've ever seen has been awful. The Swedish produced movies around "The Girl with the Dragon Tattoo" are on Netflix so I decided to give them a go, what a terrible idea that was. It was a 6 part series and I could only make it through 4 of them. The first two weren't too horrifying but the 3rd and 4th were like some crappy lifetime series
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Potter made a good transition.
Click to expand...

My wife is huge Harry Potter fan...she has read the books many, many times.  She hates the movies because she feels they did a terrible job translating them to the big screen.  

The first one follows the book pretty well, but it was a short book.  Most of the books are fairly long, which makes it hard to fit into a movie format.  

I personally like the books and the movies, probably because I try to take each on it's own merit and avoid comparing them.


----------



## Josh66

Big Mike said:


> Most of the books are fairly long, which makes it hard to fit into a movie format.


A screenplay is typically one minute of screen time per page - so you can image how much they would have to cut out of a book to condense it down to 90-150 minutes.  That's why the book is nearly ALWAYS better.


----------



## MK3Brent

_*Good to Great: Why Some Companies Make the Leap... and Others Don't*_


----------



## Newtricks

Big Mike said:


> The first one follows the book pretty well, but it was a short book.  Most of the books are fairly long, which makes it hard to fit into a movie format.
> 
> I personally like the books and the movies, probably because I try to take each on it's own merit and avoid comparing them.



I also like both on there own merits, though I feel there where changes made in the translation that did not do Justis to the story, where sticking to the story as told in the books would not have required additional footage or lengthened the movies.


----------



## limr

For the most part, I prefer the book to the movie. The necessity of cutting things out of the book usually means skipping parts of the book that add to the richness of character or plot development.

The only movies I've ever seen that come close are the _Lord of the Rings_ movies. It still bugs me, though, that they left out Tom Bombadil.

I also usually hate it when a movie actually changes details - not just omits them - so it can 'translate' better on screen. _To Have and Have Not_, for example, completely changed the original Hemingway book. It sort of worked, but they each need to stand on their own because there's so little of the meaning that crosses over.

But once again, I have one exception: _Planet of the Apes._ The original book by Pierre Boulle had the astronauts landing on a different planet. The Marky Mark (sorry, he'll always be called that in my mind) version stuck to the ending of the astronauts escaping, landing back on Earth, only to find that the apes also took control there as well. But the Charlton Heston 1968 film adaptation? Escaping only to come upon the Statue of Liberty half buried in the sand on the beach? And realizing that they were on Earth the whole time? Absolute brilliance.


----------



## MarcinFM

Now I am reading the 3'rd volume of tactical studies prepared by the  rotmistrz [ger. Rittmeister] of the 12'th uhlan regiment Mieczyslaw  Biernacki, Actions of the Budionny Horse Army from 26 V to 20 VI 1920,  Warsaw 1924.

Great book, with lot's of useful maps, and OdB. Also great knowledge about the 'Bolshevik's' cavalry tactics.

And afterwards I must say that at first large engagement, Polish troops  of 13'th Infantry Division at Dziunkow defence position, beat nicely 11  Cavalry Division.


----------



## skieur

"Annie's Girl" an autobiography, because I know the author.


----------



## JClishe

"Surviving Home", the 2nd of a 3 part series. First is "Going Home", and the 3rd - which isn't published yet - is "Escaping Home".

It's about a guy that's a doomsday prepper and doomsday actually happens. He's about 250 miles from home on a business trip when something happens, either an EMP or a solar flare, he doesn't know what, but all electronics instantly die. Cars, electricity, communications...everything instantly goes down. He's driving on the freeway when it happens and he realizes whatever happened must be something big because all the cars on the freeway coasted to a stop at the same time. So, being a doomsday prepper, he grabs his fully stocked pack out of the trunk of his car and starts walking home. The first book is about his journey home and the 2nd book is about life at home in the reality of a world without electricity and the violence that quickly ensues between people that are prepared, like him and his family, and people that aren't and run out of food and water.


----------



## PixelRabbit

Just started Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand, I've been looking forward to reading this book for a while now and my aunt just gave me her copy of it


----------



## limr

PixelRabbit said:


> Just started Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand, I've been looking forward to reading this book for a while now and my aunt just gave me her copy of it



You might want to be drinking some coffee when you get to Galt's big speech


----------



## Rick Waldroup

PixelRabbit said:


> Just started Atlas Shrugged by Ayn Rand, I've been looking forward to reading this book for a while now and my aunt just gave me her copy of it



Stop reading it _right now.  _You will save yourself some time and save your sanity as well.  This book is meant to be read when you are young.  Then, when you get older, you realize what bunch of poppycock it is.....


----------



## Rick Waldroup

_The House Without a Key _&#8203;by Earl Derr Biggers


----------



## Tiller

The Remnant - LaHaye and Jenkins


----------



## limr

"Therefore, I make out about the physical Pan-European of pre-adolescent female biology will gust your mind!"

Too bad it's spam because that right there is an awesome sentence.


----------



## terri

limr said:


> "Therefore, I make out about the physical Pan-European of pre-adolescent female biology will gust your mind!"
> 
> Too bad it's spam because that right there is an awesome sentence.



That, and the "teach Korean" link in the signature - both awesomely banned!!


----------



## bruchi

Vince Flynn "Kill Shot" and Ayn Rand's "Atlas Shrugged" presently, I keep "The Complete Shakespeare" by the bed and re-read it between other books.

Big fan of Flynn, he passed away way too young, he published one more book after "Kill Shot" I read those 2 and there will be no more from him, if you are a fan of Flynn and the TV series "24" it will ne transparent where the producers STOLE the inspiration and the characters for the TV show, therw is finally a movie based ona Flynn book in the works, hope they don't mess it up as they did on the Lee Child screen version where Tom Cruise played the main character, one that in the novels is a 6 feet 4 inches tall mountain of muscle and where thisnplays a big part. 

Before gettjng into the Spy, action stuff from Flynn, Brad Thor and others I was more into stuff as Henry Miller, Tostoy, Gogol, Dostoyevsky, Hemmingway, Sartre, Balzac and so on.

I do read a lot and keep around 50-100 books in queque to read and I read real paper books, can't buy into reading from a screen for more than a few pages in a sitting.

Been trying of late to read all the books by Haruki Murakami, who is a wonderful writer plus Lee Child, Stephen Hunter, Charles McCarry, Matilde Asensi and others I can't recall.

"Lost Illusions" by Balzac is a book I recommend reading to anyone hoping to make a living in the art world.


Sent from my SGH-T999L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Josh66

Wow - Watchers was good.

As promised, I am now reading Why Nations Fail.  Just started, so I won't say much about it - but it is supposed to examine why some countries are wealthy and some are poor.  What causes that, and how can we turn it around - that sort of stuff.


----------



## Josh66

I did just get Wool, Shift, and Dust too - those will be next.


----------



## Warhorse

Nikon D3200 For Dummies...AGAIN!


----------



## KmH

In case someone thinks it's not a real book:

Stiff: The Curious Lives of Human Cadavers


----------



## IByte

KmH said:


> In case someone thinks it's not a real book:
> 
> Stiff: The Curious Lives of Human Cadavers



Hmmm a book about stiffies?? Oo

I'm reading Maleware Cookbook, Windows forensics, damn I love this stuff!!!

"CIA" guide to lock picking.


----------



## astroNikon

Light: Science and Magic

per recommendation from ppl on this board


----------



## rexbobcat

Buzzfeed...


----------



## kathyt

I am going back and forth from Parenting with Love and Logic, (for the third time) and Bryan Peterson's Understanding Composition Field Guide. 

Bryan Peterson&#39;s Understanding Composition Field Guide: How to See and Photograph Images with Impact: Bryan F. Peterson: 9780770433079: Amazon.com: Books
Parenting With Love And Logic (Updated and Expanded Edition): Foster Cline, Jim Fay: 9781576839546: Amazon.com: Books
[h=1][/h]


----------



## JClishe

kathythorson said:


> I am going back and forth from Parenting with Love and Logic, (for the third time) and Bryan Peterson's Understanding Composition Field Guide.
> 
> Bryan Peterson&#39;s Understanding Composition Field Guide: How to See and Photograph Images with Impact: Bryan F. Peterson: 9780770433079: Amazon.com: Books



That's a good book, the Bryan Peterson one. Not sure about the parenting one, I parent with bribery and candy and it works fine for me.


----------



## manaheim

Brandon Sanderson's Third Mistborn novel atm...


----------



## KmH

Finished STIFF.

Now it's Michael Schumacher - the Edge of Greatness by James Allen.

Michael Shumacher was 7 times World Formula 1 Driving Champion. 
1994, '95 driving for Benneton.
2000, '01, '02, '03, '04, for Ferrari.
The previous record was 5 times World F1 Driving Champion, set by Juan Manuel Fangio - 1951, '54, '55, '56, '57.

In 1999 and 2000 Michael Schumacher was the highest paid athlete in the world. For several later years he was a close #2 to Tiger Woods.
It was reported his yearly salary at Ferrari was $35 million, and his highest earning year got him $80 million.
According to the Forbes List of the World's Best Paid Athletes, between 1995 and 2007 Michael Schumacher earned $637 million.


----------



## Tiller

The Stand by Stephen King.


----------



## Warhorse

Just started an older Lee Child book, the "Killing Floor". 

Jack Reacher is cool!


----------



## TamiAz

KmH said:


> In case someone thinks it's not a real book:
> 
> Stiff: The Curious Lives of Human Cadavers



I want to read this.. A friend has it and is going to let me borrow it. Can't wait!! 

Right now, I'm reading Within the Frame by David duChemin. So far, so good!


----------



## kathyt

JClishe said:


> kathythorson said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am going back and forth from Parenting with Love and Logic, (for the third time) and Bryan Peterson's Understanding Composition Field Guide.
> 
> Bryan Peterson&#39;s Understanding Composition Field Guide: How to See and Photograph Images with Impact: Bryan F. Peterson: 9780770433079: Amazon.com: Books
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good book, the Bryan Peterson one. Not sure about the parenting one, I parent with bribery and candy and it works fine for me.
Click to expand...

My son is very strong willed, like his mother, so Love and Logic is a staple read in my house. I highly recommend it to any parent.


----------



## bc_steve

Into Thin Air ... and it makes me want to back to Nepal...


----------



## peter27

War and Peace


----------



## Designer

peter27 said:


> War and Peace



uke:


----------



## limr

peter27 said:


> War and Peace



I have to get through that whole book before I die. It's my literary Mt. Everest. I started it a few years ago - had tabs and notes and a character chart and everything. Didn't finish it. It's been too long so I can't just pick it where I left off. This means I have to start all over again.


----------



## Designer

I decided long ago that life is too short to read books that are not enjoyable.  If a book doesn't have me by about the second chapter, I'm done with it.

Same goes for authors as well.


----------



## limr

Designer said:


> I decided long ago that life is too short to read books that are not enjoyable.  If a book doesn't have me by about the second chapter, I'm done with it.
> 
> Same goes for authors as well.



I can respect that. I wish I could do the same, but I've got a sometimes unhealthy need to finish a book if I've started it. I'm reading a book right now that isn't really doing it for me, but if I don't finish it, it's always going to bug me. I know, I know. 

And I was actually enjoying _War and Peace_, but it's just kind of intense and I made the mistake of trying to read it while on vacation. It's the kind of book that I need to totally immerse myself in, and so maybe I should try it again over the winter break between semesters when all I have to do is snuggle under a blanket, make some hot chocolate, and read


----------



## peter27

limr said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I decided long ago that life is too short to read books that are not enjoyable. If a book doesn't have me by about the second chapter, I'm done with it.
> 
> Same goes for authors as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can respect that. I wish I could do the same, but I've got a sometimes unhealthy need to finish a book if I've started it. I'm reading a book right now that isn't really doing it for me, but if I don't finish it, it's always going to bug me. I know, I know.
> 
> And I was actually enjoying _War and Peace_, but it's just kind of intense and I made the mistake of trying to read it while on vacation. It's the kind of book that I need to totally immerse myself in, and so maybe I should try it again over the winter break between semesters when all I have to do is snuggle under a blanket, make some hot chocolate, and read
Click to expand...


I've only been reading a couple of days, so we could exchange notes and ideas if you do get back to it....or at least give one another encouragement!


----------



## amolitor

I find as I age that books I found impossible 5 or 10 years earlier are much easier to read now.

Eventually the trend will reverse, I suppose.


----------



## oldhippy

amolitor said:


> I find as I age that books I found impossible 5 or 10 years earlier are much easier to read now.
> 
> Eventually the trend will reverse, I suppose.


You're right, though, the reading is easy. It's the seeing that gets harder.


----------



## Newtricks

The Haunted Bookshop by Christopher Morley. I had to request this book at the L. A. city library, they only have one copy.


----------



## Newtricks

Designer said:


> I decided long ago that life is too short to read books that are not enjoyable.  If a book doesn't have me by about the second chapter, I'm done with it.
> 
> Same goes for authors as well.



You have more patients than I, if the story hasn't drawn me in by the second or third page I move on. The style of the writer has a lot of influence on whether or not I get into a book as well, Lovecraft got rather wordy in his descriptions of the setting and scene, but I could always see what he was describing. Steven King on the other hand is overly verbose, I find reading his work a chore, with the exception of his short stories and novellas, "Different Seasons" is perhaps my favorite.


----------



## Samanta33

I started reading Shantaram, it is quite big, but I enjoy


----------



## saragomsa

I am reading my school time books


----------



## GeorgeRush

I am reading Carrie by Stephen King


----------



## Josh66

Just read Wool, which was pretty damn good.  Reading Shift (the next in the series - a prequel) now.


----------



## squirrels

O|||||||O said:


> Just read Wool, which was pretty damn good.  Reading Shift (the next in the series - a prequel) now.



Yes!! The whole series!


----------



## Josh66

squirrels said:


> O|||||||O said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just read Wool, which was pretty damn good.  Reading Shift (the next in the series - a prequel) now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes!! The whole series!
Click to expand...

I hear there's a movie in work.  I hope they don't ruin it, lol.


----------



## Josh66

Just about done with Philip K. Dick's VALIS trilogy, then I'm going to start on Seeing Like a State.


----------



## Warhorse

W. E. B. Griffins book IV of the series "The Corps".


----------



## table1349

Being a voracious reader I generally have at least two books going at any single time and often three.  Due to my deep interest in history, I am currently reading *The Rise and Fall of the Third Reich* by William Shire.  I have read hundreds of books on all aspects of WWII but never got around to this one.  

I always have a fun book going.  Currently it is *Uncle John's Bathroom Reader Facts to Go volume 3 Mad Science*.  I love the Bathroom Readers.  Full of fun, silly quirky, interesting facts on virtually every subject known to man.


----------



## Tiller

Skeleton Crew - Stephen King

Next up: The Dark Tower - Stephen King


----------



## limr

Just finished _Uncommon Grounds: The History of Coffee and How It Transformed Our World_ by Mark Pendergrast.  Have just moved onto _Loving Frank_ by Nancy Horan. I enjoyed the coffee book a lot and have become even more of a coffee snob now. The novel I just started hasn't really impressed me yet, but I'm only a few pages in.


----------



## Newtricks

limr said:


> Just finished _Uncommon Grounds... _have become even more of a coffee snob now.



Coffee snob? I started buying green beans and roasting my own coffee in 2005, Have yet to read that book though. Perhaps a book exchange might be a good idea?


----------



## Josh66

limr said:


> Just finished _Uncommon Grounds: The History of Coffee and How It Transformed Our World_ by Mark Pendergrast.


I might have to check that out.


----------



## Tiller

Josh66 said:


> I might have to check that out.



It was research for her caffenol thread.


----------



## KmH

The Life and Times of Charles Manson - Jeff Guinn

Direction and Quality of Light - Neil Van Niekerk

Photoshop User magazine - March 2014 issue


----------



## Rick Waldroup

American Pulp

A collection of short stories from American pulp magazines, mostly from the 40's, 50's and 60's.  I picked up a hardback copy of it in a used book store the other day.


----------



## limr

Newtricks said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished _Uncommon Grounds... _have become even more of a coffee snob now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Coffee snob? I started buying green beans and roasting my own coffee in 2005, Have yet to read that book though. Perhaps a book exchange might be a good idea?
Click to expand...


I have refused to drink pre-ground coffee for years and this book confirmed that brands like Maxwell House or Folgers are delivering subpar product. I drink Eight O'Clock Dark Italian Roast, but that seems to be getting harder and harder to find and I hope that doesn't mean it's being discontinued. I have a burr grinder and only grind what a need right before I need it, and make my coffee in either a French press or a stove top Bialetti cafetiere.

I really want to start roasting my own, but I've got way too much to do in the  next few months. My life has to settle down just a little bit before I  take on another DIY habit  I already make my own yogurt, seitan,  sometimes my own bread, always my own dal or stews every Sunday. 

As for the book exchange, it's a good idea in theory, but I am way too obsessive about my books. Sorry  



Josh66 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished _Uncommon Grounds: The History of Coffee and How It Transformed Our World_ by Mark Pendergrast.
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to check that out.
Click to expand...


It's very well done and not too dense of a read. I enjoyed it very much. I just had to make sure I always read either first thing in the morning when I could have my coffee while reading, or late at night when drinking coffee was out of the question. Every other time of the day and I would not be able to concentrate because all I could think of was how I wanted a cup of coffee! 



Tiller said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I might have to check that out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was research for her caffenol thread.
Click to expand...


Oddly enough, it did help me with that! All the caffenol recipes suggest using the cheapest instant coffee you could find, and I learned in the book that cheap coffee - whether whole or soluble - contains a high percentage of cheaper, less flavorful rubusta beans instead of higher quality arabica beans. (Next time y'all are in the grocery store, look at the specialty coffees that say "100% arabica" on the package. Then look at Maxwell House, which says "100% coffee" - which means only that they are not cutting it with things like chicory, but they are probably mixing beans and reintroducing the chaff.) The pH of the two varieties of beans affects its use as a film developer, and the robusta produces better film results than the arabica. So, crappy for drinking but good for developing! :mrgreen:


----------



## 71M

I've a few on the go: The Rat, Günter Grasse, Radio Romance by Garrison Keillor, and The Columbian Mule, Massimo Carlotto. These are also probably my three favourite authors, excellent books each of them. Radio Romance is very funny


----------



## table1349

Rick Waldroup said:


> American Pulp
> 
> A collection of short stories from American pulp magazines, mostly from the 40's, 50's and 60's.  I picked up a hardback copy of it in a used book store the other day.



Wow that is a surprise there Rick.  I figured if you were reading anything titled American Pulp it would be a book on how to get the most out of those Texas Oranges you grow down there.  :lmao:

Meant to tell you, if you haven't tried it, give Arrogant Bastard Ale a try.  Good stuff!:cheers:


----------



## Newtricks

limr said:


> I have refused to drink pre-ground coffee for years...  I have a burr grinder and only grind what a need right before I need it, and make my coffee in either a French press or a stove top Bialetti cafetiere.
> 
> I really want to start roasting my own, but I've got way too much to do in the  next few months. My life has to settle down just a little bit before I  take on another DIY habit  I already make my own yogurt, seitan,  sometimes my own bread, always my own dal or stews every Sunday.
> 
> As for the book exchange, it's a good idea in theory, but I am way too obsessive about my books. Sorry



Started roasting after I retired in 2005, bought a Jericho (no longer in business) commercial burr grinder in the late 80's, only use a french press, bake bread every other day and cooking is my primary hobby.




As for the book exchange, started thinking right after I posted it, I only have hard bound books and wouldn't be willing to let any of them go.


----------



## limr

Nice KitchenAid on the counter, too. I want one of those at some point with the pasta making attachment.

Ooh, almost hit "Post" and saw the chinois up there on the left. Nice. Do you use a mortar and pestle, too? I like to grind my spices by hand.


----------



## Designer

A book exchange does sound like a good idea, but the OCD in me said; "What are some of the problems?"

If I didn't particularly care for a certain book, it generally goes in the "donate" pile.
If I really liked a book, I would be reluctant to see it go.
Sending books across the country would cost more than the book would be worth at a second-hand sale.
I'm guessing that almost nobody else on TPF would want to read what I read.

But it IS a good idea!


----------



## Newtricks

limr said:


> Nice KitchenAid on the counter, too. I want one of those at some point with the pasta making attachment.



Yep, that's an 8qt commercial mixer we just got to replace the 20+ year old 5qt commercial KitchenAid that just died.



limr said:


> Ooh, almost hit "Post" and saw the chinois up there on the left. Nice. Do you use a mortar and pestle, too? I like to grind my spices by hand.



I use mortar/pestle for some things, commercial spice grinder for others depends on what it is and how fine it needs to be.


----------



## table1349

limr said:


> Nice KitchenAid on the counter, too. I want one of those at some point with the pasta making attachment.
> 
> Ooh, almost hit "Post" and saw the chinois up there on the left. Nice. Do you use a mortar and pestle, too? I like to grind my spices by hand.



I would save my money on the pasta maker.  Any good hand crank Marcato or Atlas pasta machine will work great.  If you want electric powered you can add the motor for less than the Kitchen Aid pasta maker sells for.    The Kitchen Aid Pasta Press on the other hand is IMO worth the money.  Stand alone Pasta presses are expensive.


----------



## limr

gryphonslair99 said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice KitchenAid on the counter, too. I want one of those at some point with the pasta making attachment.
> 
> Ooh, almost hit "Post" and saw the chinois up there on the left. Nice. Do you use a mortar and pestle, too? I like to grind my spices by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would save my money on the pasta maker.  Any good hand crank Marcato or Atlas pasta machine will work great.  If you want electric powered you can add the motor for less than the Kitchen Aid pasta maker sells for.    The Kitchen Aid Pasta Press on the other hand is IMO worth the money.  Stand alone Pasta presses are expensive.
Click to expand...


Point taken, though I might have mistakenly given the impression that I would only want a KitchenAid to make pasta, or a dedicated pasta maker. What I meant was I want a KitchenAid stand mixer to make many different kinds of food, and then at some point, I would then want to add a pasta press attachment to use on the stand mixer. Good to know the press will be worth the money, because even the attachments ain't cheap!

It'll be a while before I even buy the stand mixer, so until then, I'll have to settle with trying to make hand-rolled pasta


----------



## table1349

limr said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Nice KitchenAid on the counter, too. I want one of those at some point with the pasta making attachment.
> 
> Ooh, almost hit "Post" and saw the chinois up there on the left. Nice. Do you use a mortar and pestle, too? I like to grind my spices by hand.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would save my money on the pasta maker.  Any good hand crank Marcato or Atlas pasta machine will work great.  If you want electric powered you can add the motor for less than the Kitchen Aid pasta maker sells for.    The Kitchen Aid Pasta Press on the other hand is IMO worth the money.  Stand alone Pasta presses are expensive.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Point taken, though I might have mistakenly given the impression that I would only want a KitchenAid to make pasta, or a dedicated pasta maker. What I meant was I want a KitchenAid stand mixer to make many different kinds of food, and then at some point, I would then want to add a pasta press attachment to use on the stand mixer. Good to know the press will be worth the money, because even the attachments ain't cheap!
> 
> It'll be a while before I even buy the stand mixer, so until then, I'll have to settle with trying to make hand-rolled pasta
Click to expand...


Make sure to go with the bowl lift 600 series, not the smaller 5 qt models.  The major difference is the 600 series and up have metal gears where as the 5qt and smaller have plastic gears.   

The Pasta machine attachment is nice if you just want to make pasta.  Me I dislike single-taskers in the kitchen and to me it is a single tasker.  When decorating a cake using fondant I prefer a Pasta machine that sits on the counter to sheet my fondant.  To me at least it is easier to make sheet fondant that way than with a pasta machine hanging from the end of a mixer.  Besides, I got my Atlas 150 pasta machine for $45, there about $60 now and a couple of years later I got the motor for $99.  That is less than the $199 the Kitchen Aid pasta machine sells for.  

The one attachment that surprised me from Kitchen Aid for working so well is the Ice Cream bowl.  I was afraid it would not get cold enough to make creamy ice cream.  Boy was I wrong.  And the grinder is a steal.  I love hamburgers that are pink inside but I refuse to make a medium rare burger from pre-ground beef.  That's just food poisoning waiting to happen.  Buying a nice chuck roast with enough fat on it to get an 80/20 blend.  Now that is a different story.


----------



## limr

Excellent! Thanks for the info. I've never worked with fondant, but I hear it can be quite tricky, so I can see why you'd be picky about what works best for you. And if you say the ice cream attachment is a keeper, then that's good enough for me 

I don't eat meat, but I would be willing to use the grinder to make ground meat or sausage for my boyfriend who is an unrepentant carnivore. But he's going to have to pay for the attachment himself, and then I'll let him use the ice cream attachment so he can make some for me and return the favor!


----------



## table1349

Hate to tell you but I am a card carrying member of P.E.T.A.  *



P*eople *E*ating *T*asty *A*nimals  :mrgreen:


Fondant really isn't that bad and actually quite easy to make.  Like most frosting's it's basically diabetes only in a roll form.  

Easy recipe:

Total Time:
    9 hr
Prep:
    9 hr

Yield:
    icing for a 9-inch cake, 4 inc

Level:Easy

*Ingredients*

    2 pounds confectioner's sugar, sifted
    1/4 cup cold water
    1 tablespoon unflavored gelatin
    1/2 cup glucose (found in cake decorating stores) or white corn syrup
    1 1/2 tablespoons glycerine (found in cake decorating stores)
    1 teaspoon desired flavoring ( vanilla will give the fondant an off-white color)
    Cornstarch

*Directions*

In  a large bowl (do not use metal), sift the sugar and make a well in the  center. In a small saucepan, add the water and sprinkle the gelatin on  top to soften for about 5 minutes. Begin to heat the gelatin and stir  until the gelatin is dissolved and clear. Do not boil. Turn off the heat  and add the glucose and glycerine, stirring until well blended. Add the  flavoring. Pour into the well of sugar, and mix until all of the sugar  is blended. Use hands to knead icing until it becomes stiff. Add small  amounts of confectioner's sugar if the mixture is sticky.

Form  the mixture into a ball and wrap tightly in plastic wrap. Place in an  airtight container. This icing works best if allowed to rest at room  temperature for about eight hours before using, particularly if the  weather is humid. Do not refrigerate.

To cover a cake with  fondant: Dust a clean pastry cloth, or a smooth, clean surface, with  cornstarch and roll the fondant with a rolling pin until it is  approximately 1/4 inch thick. Make sure that the fondant is large enough  to fit over the top and sides of the cake. Slide both hands under the  fondant and carefully center it on top of a cake that has been freshly  iced with buttercream. (The icing makes the fondant adhere to the cake.)

Dust  your hands with cornstarch and smooth the fondant, starting at the top  and working down the sides until the entire surface is even and flat.  Cut off the excess icing around the bottom of the cake with a pizza  cutter or sharp knife. Decorate the cake with buttercream or royal  icing. This fondant keeps a cake fresh for two days at room temperature.  Do not refrigerate a cake with fondant icing.




This is a wonderfully fun recipe to get your feet wet with fondant and impress your guests.  Great on the 4th of July or anytime.  Cheeseburger Cake Recipe : Food Network Kitchens : Food Network


----------



## limr

Nice, thanks for the recipe! I always liked the clean look of fondant on a cake. As for your P.E.T.A. membership, no skin off my nose, man  I don't begrudge anyone else their eating habits as long as they leave mine alone as well. I know a few people - several in my own family - who still feel the need after 20 years to give me crap or make smartass comments about my choices, and that's extremely annoying, but otherwise, to each their own


----------



## Crazydad

Currently reading the Fire and Ice series. On book 2, "A Clash of Kings". I need to finish the books before I watch the show.


----------



## SquarePeg

Crazydad said:


> Currently reading the Fire and Ice series. On book 2, "A Clash of Kings". I need to finish the books before I watch the show.



Ive read them all and really enjoyed them.  Finished the 2nd to last book the day the last book came out in .2011.  Good timing right?  I thought so, then I found out that it had been almost 6 years between books!!!  Been waiting for the next installment since then, 3 years and still no release date. By the time he comes out with the next book I'll have to read them all again to refresh my memory.  

I don't think you really need to wait to watch the show.  There are actually a few scenes in the tv show that I wish I had not known what was coming.  The books have so much more than they could possibly put in the show that you will still want to read them.  

Currently I'm reading the Hollows series by Kim Harrison - a complete change of pace from GOT series.


----------



## IByte

Joseph Campbell's "A Hero's Journey"


----------



## Patrice

Mark Levy : Si c'etait a refaire
Mark Levy : Voleur d'ombre
Blonde : Dis Ouis


----------



## pixmedic

Curious George, a day at the zoo.


----------



## skieur

Afterlife 101 which can be read on the net.  The content is something that everyone will eventually find out whether it is fact or fiction.   Interesting.


----------



## table1349

The butler did it.


----------



## limr

IByte said:


> Joseph Campbell's "A Hero's Journey"



Campbell is fascinating. He did a long interview with...shoot, who was the interviewer?...Bill Moyers! (thank you, Google) for PBS I think. I first watched it years ago in grad school and have used it in some Intro to Lit classes I've taught. Really interesting stuff. Hope you're enjoying the book!


----------



## oldhippy

For starters 
David Bush's Nikon D600.    sooooooo well done
The education of oversoul seven.   By  Jane Roberts..   read all of her works.
Steal this book.. Abbie Hoffman.


----------



## Warhorse

oldhippy said:


> For starters
> David Bush's Nikon D600. sooooooo well done
> The education of oversoul seven. By Jane Roberts.. read all of her works.
> Steal this book.. Abbie Hoffman.


I remember reading this book as a "young hippy", or should I say "yippie".


----------



## CoBilly

I'm taking a break from my usual science fiction/fantasy books to do some real reading. I've started taking a closer look at what's really going on in the world. The first important book I'm reading is:

The Creature from Jekyll Island by G Edward Griffin

It's about the secretive founding of the federal reserve and what a sham it is. I'm about a quarter of the way through it so far and it's almost unbelievable that this country is still hanging on to a real economy


----------



## pixmedic

my reading material for April.


----------



## Designer

CoBilly said:


> The Creature from Jekyll Island by G Edward Griffin



I have that book.  Autographed by the author.  From when he spoke in DesMoines.


----------



## TheFantasticG

Just got done reading The Martian Chronicles by Bradbury for the umpteenth time. My favorite author, Terry Brooks, has some new books in the Shannara series I need to catch up on.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Concentration: an approach to meditation/Ernest Woods

Awakening The Buddha Within:eight steps to enlightenment:Tibetan Wisdom for the Western World/Surya Das


----------



## CoBilly

Designer said:


> CoBilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Creature from Jekyll Island by G Edward Griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have that book.  Autographed by the author.  From when he spoke in DesMoines.
Click to expand...


Awesome. Do you read a lot of books in that same genre, anything else interesting?

I also have Confessions of an Economic Hitman by John Perkins. It was recommended to me by a friend that is turning me into a conspiracy theorist. It looks interesting and I can't wait to dive in


----------



## Designer

CoBilly said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CoBilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> The Creature from Jekyll Island by G Edward Griffin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have that book.  Autographed by the author.  From when he spoke in DesMoines.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Awesome. Do you read a lot of books in that same genre, anything else interesting?
> 
> I also have Confessions of an Economic Hitman by John Perkins. It was recommended to me by a friend that is turning me into a conspiracy theorist. It looks interesting and I can't wait to dive in
Click to expand...


That genre is practically all I read.  I have lots, and they're all interesting to me.  I also subscribe to _The New American_ (semi-monthly periodical) straight shooter, my favorite mag.


----------



## Designer

On the health front; I just finished The PEO Solution by Brian Peskin and Dr. Robert Rowen, MD.  

Now reading The 10-Day Detox Diet by Dr. Mark Hyman, MD.


----------



## IronMaskDuval

We're reading as a family right now with my kids and are journeying through the Chronicles of Narnia.


----------



## IronMaskDuval

Designer said:


> On the health front; I just finished The PEO Solution by Brian Peskin and Dr. Robert Rowen, MD.
> 
> Now reading The 10-Day Detox Diet by Dr. Mark Hyman, MD.




I've never understood why people detox. Eat healthy and be active. Can you make me aware?


----------



## bribrius

dr. Seuss


----------



## limr

In the middle of Cannery Row by John Steinbeck. On deck is another Steinbeck book that he wrote along with Robert Capa about a trip to Russia the two of them made in the 40s. It's called A Russian Journey. I also got a copy of Capa's WW2 memoir, Slightly Out of Focus.

I just went to see an exhibition called "Capa in Color" at the International Center for Photography in NYC and now I'm slightly obsessed  I also have a bio and in my shopping cart on Amazon is a copy of Inventing Robert Capa about early years, his relationship with Gerda Taro in the 30s, and how the two of them really did 'invent' Robert Capa. Taro, incidentally, was the first female war photographer to die in action. She was establishing a reputation for her photography which, had she not died so early, might have been as significant as Capa's.


----------



## Designer

IronMaskDuval said:


> I've never understood why people detox. Eat healthy and be active. Can you make me aware?


Sure.

The premise of the book is that people have accumulated some toxins.  The Detoxification is an attempt to rid the body of those toxins.  Not everybody eats healthfully.


----------



## IronMaskDuval

Designer said:


> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never understood why people detox. Eat healthy and be active. Can you make me aware?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> The premise of the book is that people have accumulated some toxins.  The Detoxification is an attempt to rid the body of those toxins.  Not everybody eats healthfully.
Click to expand...


Well, let me know how it works out. I had a good friend that went on a detox for a week, and I couldn't imagine how one week of therapy could undo so many years of bad habits.


----------



## CoBilly

Designer said:


> CoBilly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have that book.  Autographed by the author.  From when he spoke in DesMoines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Awesome. Do you read a lot of books in that same genre, anything else interesting?
> 
> I also have Confessions of an Economic Hitman by John Perkins. It was recommended to me by a friend that is turning me into a conspiracy theorist. It looks interesting and I can't wait to dive in
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That genre is practically all I read.  I have lots, and they're all interesting to me.  I also subscribe to _The New American_ (semi-monthly periodical) straight shooter, my favorite mag.
Click to expand...


Any recommendations?


----------



## NancyMoranG

IronMaskDuval said:


> We're reading as a family right now with my kids and are journeying through the Chronicles of Narnia.



I did that series with my son @ 28 yrs ago! It is a great thing to read as a family, we have special memories of that series and you will not regret doing it.
my parents really got us reading and am so thankful. As a parent, it is the best thing I passed on to him 

just finished 'True Compass' by Ted Kennedy and am back to Michael Connelly.
Nancy


----------



## Designer

IronMaskDuval said:


> We're reading as a family right now with my kids and are journeying through the Chronicles of Narnia.



Yup.  Did that about 40 years ago.


----------



## Designer

IronMaskDuval said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IronMaskDuval said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never understood why people detox. Eat healthy and be active. Can you make me aware?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> The premise of the book is that people have accumulated some toxins.  The Detoxification is an attempt to rid the body of those toxins.  Not everybody eats healthfully.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well, let me know how it works out. I had a good friend that went on a detox for a week, and I couldn't imagine how one week of therapy could undo so many years of bad habits.
Click to expand...


The 10 day detox is not intended to override years of bad habits, but merely to flush the toxins from one's body.  The supplanted habits come next.  

Wifey started it first, and she is still in the 10 days, but has lost weight and feels much better.


----------



## KmH

You Cannot Be Serious - John McEnroe (retired professional tennis player)


----------



## IByte

Epic story of Gilgamesh


----------



## bribrius

Eerdman's Handbook to the history of Christianity


----------



## Jusstin

Now a days i am reading The Complete Photographer written by Tom Ang's.


----------



## TheFantasticG

Started reading Bearers of the Black Staff again because I have four or five new books by Terry Brooks in the Shannara series to read.


----------



## wyogirl

I'm rereading the Outlander series by Diana Gabaldon. Partly because the Starz adaptation starts this August and partly because the latest book just came out and it's been 5 years between it and the last one.


----------



## limr

Lucky Jim by Kingsley Amis


----------



## Josh66

Just read All you Need Is Kill.  Not sure what to start next...


----------



## IzzieK

An old book of George W. Bush's -- A Charge To Keep -- written when he was still Governor of Texas.


----------



## Designer

I haven't bought any new books lately.  My son gifted me a subscription to _The Economist_ (a weekly newspaper), and I already subscribed to _The New American_ (a semi-monthly periodical) so I've got plenty of reading material of the current events genre.  

I need to buy some new books.


----------



## Pejacre

Dinosaurs and Prime Numbers by Tom Moran - I think he's a new author and according to the blurb he's 0.0012 miles in height, and weighs approximately 0.083 metric tons.


----------



## Warhorse

"Shadow Prey" by John Sandford.

An older book, part of the "Prey" series, which are fast, fun reads about a fictional Minneapolis  homicide detective.


----------



## mishele

"Tear You Apart" by Megan Hart
 I like smut books, don't judge!


----------



## table1349

The difference between Kinky and Erotic:
Erotic is when you use a feather
Kinky is when you use the whole bird!!


----------



## KmH

A Time To Kill - John Grisham


----------



## runnah

The portrait of Dorian gray. Oscar Wilde 

Lots of classics free on the kindle so I am catching up.


----------



## IByte

runnah said:


> The portrait of Dorian gray. Oscar Wilde
> 
> Lots of classics free on the kindle so I am catching up.



Lol the male version of "50 Shades if Gray"

I'm reading the Desert Fox, the infamous Erwin Rommel.


----------



## wyogirl

mishele said:


> "Tear You Apart" by Megan Hart
> I like smut books, don't judge!


Its ok Mishele-- I like smut too.  Usually mixed with the paranormal.  Read any Laurel K. Hamilton?


----------



## JustJazzie

Oh- the photo forum threads don't count!
  :giggle:  
I'm reading "Easy Tarot Handbook" and "A modern Photo; Guide Glamour Photography" written in 1982. Hopefully I find something still relevant In there.


----------



## table1349

The Somme by Peter Hart and On the Noodle Road by Jen Lin-Liu.


----------



## mishele

wyogirl said:


> Its ok Mishele-- I like smut too.  Usually mixed with the paranormal.  Read any Laurel K. Hamilton?



My reading is more in the BDSM area. Let me know if you would like any suggestions.


----------



## CAP

The Catcher in the Rye.
:taped sh::taped sh:


----------



## table1349




----------



## wyogirl

mishele said:


> My reading is more in the BDSM area. Let me know if you would like any suggestions.


I'll let you know when I run out of material.


----------



## mishele

wyogirl said:


> I'll let you know when I run out of material.



Playing innocent, are we?! Lol


----------



## SDB777

Stephen King - 11/22/63
(actually re-reading this, it's that good)



Scott (where Atlas Shrugged III) B


----------



## wyogirl

mishele said:


> wyogirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know when I run out of material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing innocent, are we?! Lol
Click to expand...


LOL no.  I was serious about suggesting Laurel K. Hamilton books although I'll not discuss the finer points in this thread...so maybe I am playing innocent. :blushing: And when I run out of my own smut material, I'll hit you up.


----------



## terri

Anna Karenina, by Leo Tolstoy.   It's a beautiful hardcover, complete with attached ribbon bookmark!       Couldn't pass it up.


----------



## pjaye

SDB777 said:


> Stephen King - 11/22/63
> (actually re-reading this, it's that good)



This is one of my favorite books.

Currently reading Kiss and Make Up by Gene Simmons


----------



## JustJazzie

terri said:


> Anna Karenina, by Leo Tolstoy.   It's a beautiful hardcover, complete with attached ribbon bookmark!       Couldn't pass it up.


Those are the best! I snagged a beautiful condition copy of The scarlet letter, in blue with matching blue ribbon for .25¢. Though I haven't had a chance to read it yet.  But oh do I like to look at it. Lol


----------



## table1349

terri said:


> Anna Karenina, by Leo Tolstoy.   It's a beautiful hardcover, complete with attached ribbon bookmark!       Couldn't pass it up.



Would you like to borrow my copy of War and Peace along with The Death of Ivan Ilych when you are done?


----------



## table1349

mishele said:


> wyogirl said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll let you know when I run out of material.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Playing innocent, are we?! Lol
Click to expand...

Here you go mishele.....


----------



## terri

gryphonslair99 said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Karenina, by Leo Tolstoy.   It's a beautiful hardcover, complete with attached ribbon bookmark!       Couldn't pass it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to borrow my copy of War and Peace along with The Death of Ivan Ilych when you are done?
Click to expand...


Sure!   Although I'm geeky enough to want to get my own copies, hopefully just as purty as what I have now.


----------



## table1349

terri said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anna Karenina, by Leo Tolstoy.   It's a beautiful hardcover, complete with attached ribbon bookmark!       Couldn't pass it up.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Would you like to borrow my copy of War and Peace along with The Death of Ivan Ilych when you are done?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Sure!   Although I'm geeky enough to want to get my own copies, hopefully just as purty as what I have now.
Click to expand...


Your welcome to read my first edition "Huckleberry Finn" that I got from my Grandfather.  You have to come to my house to read it.  It doesn't leave this house.


----------



## snerd

"Patriots"....... the men who started the American Revolution, by A.J. Langguth, Kindle edition. I loves me some American history!


----------



## robbins.photo

The back of a cereal box.  What the hell is "riboflavin" anyway?


----------



## table1349

robbins.photo said:


> The back of a cereal box.  What the hell is "riboflavin" anyway?




Riboflavin, also known as vitamin B2 and is the vitamin formerly known as G,[2] is an easily absorbed colored micronutrient with a key role in maintaining health in humans and other animals. It is the central component of the cofactors FAD and FMN, and is therefore required by all flavoproteins. As such, vitamin B2 is required for a wide variety of cellular processes. It plays a key role in energy metabolism, and for the metabolism of fats, ketone bodies, carbohydrates, and proteins.


Milk, cheese, leaf vegetables, liver, kidneys, legumes, yeast, mushrooms, and almonds[3] are good sources of vitamin B2.


The name "riboflavin" comes from "ribose" (the sugar whose reduced form, ribitol, forms part of its structure) and "flavin", the ring-moiety which imparts the yellow color to the oxidized molecule (from Latin flavus, "yellow"). The reduced form, which occurs in metabolism along with the oxidized form, is colorless.


Riboflavin is best known visually as the vitamin which imparts the orange color to solid B-vitamin preparations, the yellow color to vitamin supplement solutions, and the unusual fluorescent-yellow color to the urine of persons who supplement with high-dose B-complex preparations.


Riboflavin can be used as a deliberate orange-red food color additive, and as such is designated in Europe as the E number E101.[4]


Riboflavin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


Any more questions from the monkey tribe?:mrgreen:


----------



## limr

Just finishing up "Slightly Out of Focus" - Robert Capa's memoirs from WW2. It's excellent. He's a wonderful writer. In fact, he apparently had wanted to be a writer first, and even after he became a photographer, his favorite tag line was, "by Robert Capa, with photographs by the author." He's got a very wry, simple style that easily goes from humorous to profound. And of course there are tons of pictures.


----------



## robbins.photo

gryphonslair99 said:


> robbins.photo said:
> 
> 
> 
> The back of a cereal box. What the hell is "riboflavin" anyway?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Riboflavin, also known as vitamin B2 and is the vitamin formerly known as G,[2] is an easily absorbed colored micronutrient with a key role in maintaining health in humans and other animals. It is the central component of the cofactors FAD and FMN, and is therefore required by all flavoproteins. As such, vitamin B2 is required for a wide variety of cellular processes. It plays a key role in energy metabolism, and for the metabolism of fats, ketone bodies, carbohydrates, and proteins.
> 
> 
> Milk, cheese, leaf vegetables, liver, kidneys, legumes, yeast, mushrooms, and almonds[3] are good sources of vitamin B2.
> 
> 
> The name "riboflavin" comes from "ribose" (the sugar whose reduced form, ribitol, forms part of its structure) and "flavin", the ring-moiety which imparts the yellow color to the oxidized molecule (from Latin flavus, "yellow"). The reduced form, which occurs in metabolism along with the oxidized form, is colorless.
> 
> 
> Riboflavin is best known visually as the vitamin which imparts the orange color to solid B-vitamin preparations, the yellow color to vitamin supplement solutions, and the unusual fluorescent-yellow color to the urine of persons who supplement with high-dose B-complex preparations.
> 
> 
> Riboflavin can be used as a deliberate orange-red food color additive, and as such is designated in Europe as the E number E101.[4]
> 
> 
> Riboflavin - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia
> 
> 
> Any more questions from the monkey tribe?:mrgreen:
Click to expand...


See, this is part of the problem with the internet.  People just make up crazy stuff instead of just admitting they don't know either.. 

Rotfl


----------



## leebrandon24

I am reading now a book about business.


----------



## Thatguyjae

Just now starting dance with the dragons the 5th book in the song of ice and fire series. 


Very excited for this particular one.


----------



## SnappingShark

John Le Carre - A Delicate Truth


----------



## oldhippy

Unstoppable: The Emerging Left-Right Alliance to Dismantle the Corporate State | Cato Institute


----------



## Josh66

Two Cheers For Anarchism, by James C. Scott.
Two Cheers for Anarchism: Six Easy Pieces on Autonomy, Dignity, and Meaningful Work and Play - Kindle edition by James C. Scott. Politics & Social Sciences Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.

If you've read his book, Seeing Like a State (which I recommend), much of the first half of Two Cheers is more or less a refresher on the topics covered there.

It's an insightful look at why government, and society in general, is the way it is.


----------



## Braineack

True blue. David baldacci.


----------



## tirediron

"Mein Kampf" (translated), A. Hitler.


----------



## KmH

Sally Ride - America's First Woman In Space - by Lynn Sherr


----------



## Josh66

tirediron said:


> "Mein Kampf" (translated), A. Hitler.


Interesting choice.  I've never read it, but it's one of those books I've always meant to read just to try to get some sort of idea about Hitler's state of mind - just haven't gotten around to it yet.

I guess you could say that I'm sort of a history buff, particularly the political science stuff.  Read it all and reach your own conclusion - I think that's a good plan.


----------



## tirediron

Josh66 said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mein Kampf" (translated), A. Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting choice.  I've never read it, but it's one of those books I've always meant to read just to try to get some sort of idea about Hitler's state of mind - just haven't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> I guess you could say that I'm sort of a history buff, particularly the political science stuff.  Read it all and reach your own conclusion - I think that's a good plan.
Click to expand...

It is indeed a very interesting insight into the workings of his mind.


----------



## Thatguyjae

tirediron said:


> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mein Kampf" (translated), A. Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting choice.  I've never read it, but it's one of those books I've always meant to read just to try to get some sort of idea about Hitler's state of mind - just haven't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> I guess you could say that I'm sort of a history buff, particularly the political science stuff.  Read it all and reach your own conclusion - I think that's a good plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is indeed a very interesting insight into the workings of his mind.
Click to expand...


I own it and read about 1/3-1/2 def on my list of books to re read and complete. Very fascinating.


----------



## oldhippy

Well what to read as a start to 2015.  Here's my starting point.
Rediscovering the books of Will Durant 
The Story of Philosophy - Kindle edition by Will Durant. Politics & Social Sciences Kindle eBooks @ Amazon.com.


----------



## JustJazzie

I read Divergent yesterday (book one) It was excellent! I will try to make "Insurgent" last longer than a day.


----------



## JustJazzie

Thatguyjae said:


> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Josh66 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tirediron said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Mein Kampf" (translated), A. Hitler.
> 
> 
> 
> Interesting choice.  I've never read it, but it's one of those books I've always meant to read just to try to get some sort of idea about Hitler's state of mind - just haven't gotten around to it yet.
> 
> I guess you could say that I'm sort of a history buff, particularly the political science stuff.  Read it all and reach your own conclusion - I think that's a good plan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It is indeed a very interesting insight into the workings of his mind.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I own it and read about 1/3-1/2 def on my list of books to re read and complete. Very fascinating.
Click to expand...

We own that one I believe, It came with the husband. Maybe one of these days I will pick it up.


----------



## SquarePeg

JustJazzie said:


> I read Divergent yesterday (book one) It was excellent! I will try to make "Insurgent" last longer than a day.



Only book 1 was good.


----------



## JustJazzie

SquarePeg said:


> JustJazzie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I read Divergent yesterday (book one) It was excellent! I will try to make "Insurgent" last longer than a day.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Only book 1 was good.
Click to expand...

Really? Thats disappointing! :-(


----------



## Nevermore1

I just started The Fiery Cross by D. Gabaldon.  Will probably read a bit of it then start Revival by S. King.  I can't read straight through Gabakdons books as they are very long and stretched out and I usually need to take a break for a week or every now and then.  I also will probably start The Twelve by J. Cronin soon.


----------



## SquarePeg

Of course you still have to read 2 &3 since they leave things so unresolved with book 1.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Finished another couple of  Micheal Connellys, always great. Just about done with Dan Browns Inferno. Great!
Have a book about a dangerous Coast Gaurd rescue off Cope Cod, true story, called The Finest Hours, ready to go on my nightstand.
 MSnowy had mentioned they were filming it near him, and it peaked my interest.
Nancy


----------



## KmH

Agenda 21 - by Glenn Beck w/Harriet Parke

Next in line - TSAR by Ted Bell


----------



## snerd

KmH said:


> Agenda 21 - by Glenn Beck w/Harriet Parke


How was it? Ya know, I used to watch him a little bit way back in the day. But after the crying episode, I just couldn't stomach him any longer.


----------



## KmH

I didn't finish it. He's not a very good writer and the story sucked.

I'm now reading: The Blank Slate. The Modern Denial of Human Nature - by Steven Pinker.


> . . .the evidence is overwhelming that every aspect of our mental lives depends entirely on physiological events in the brain. . .


----------



## limr

I really enjoy Pinker's books.

At the moment, I'm re-reading To Kill a Mockingbird in anticipation of Harper Lee publishing her second book, coming out in July.


----------



## Snagproof

The Atlantis Plague, by A.G. Riddle


----------



## Designer

Portrait Photographer's Handbook by Bill Hurter

Portrait Photographer s Handbook Bill Hurter 9781584282075 Amazon.com Books

My wife has been suggesting a book for many years, so I tried reading it, but got bored with it, and didn't finish it.  

Earth Abides George R. Stewart 9780345487131 Amazon.com Books

I do not recommend it.


----------



## Kyle M.

I just started Camera: A history of photography from daguerreotype to digital by Todd Gustavson about 15 mins ago. I picked it up in the bargain section of Barnes&Noble last week. I recently finished Capturing the light: The birth of photography, a true story of genius and rivalry by Roger Watson and Helen Rappaport, it is definately worth a read if your interested in the history of photography.


----------



## Fred Berg

_Dress Your Family in Corduroy and Denim_ by David Sedaris.


----------



## KenC

Stones for Ibarra by Harriet Doerr.  I'd never heard of her, but I came across it in a used bookstore and apparently it won a bunch of awards a while back.  So far it is living up to its reputation.


----------



## limr

Fred Berg said:


> _Dress Your Family in Corduroy and Denim_ by David Sedaris.



David Sedaris cracks me up.


----------



## limr

KenC said:


> Stones for Ibarra by Harriet Doerr.  I'd never heard of her, but I came across it in a used bookstore and apparently it won a bunch of awards a while back.  So far it is living up to its reputation.



I'd never heard of her either, so I looked it up and just read the NYT book review from 1983. It was her first book and she was 73 when it was published. 

On the wish list it goes!

I don't read a lot of contemporary fiction because I just don't like digging through the dreck to find the few gems. That's why I love when I get a heads up in this thread


----------



## Designer

I've had around fifty books on my Wish List for years, and nobody in my family had ever bought a single one, so a couple of weeks ago I decided to grab some for myself.  I bought 28 books all in one whack, so now I have two stacks on my bedside table waiting their turn.


----------



## Designer

limr said:


> I don't read a lot of contemporary fiction because I just don't like digging through the dreck to find the few gems.


I've no time for fiction, and I completely understand your sentiment.


----------



## limr

Designer said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't read a lot of contemporary fiction because I just don't like digging through the dreck to find the few gems.
> 
> 
> 
> I've no time for fiction, and I completely understand your sentiment.
Click to expand...


I know there's some good stuff out there, but it's so hard to tell. Even if a book is heaped with accolades, it doesn't mean it's good. I generally avoid the NYT best sellers and Oprah's book recommendations. If it's wildly popular, chances are I won't like it. I'm a snob that way 

I'll read the books that my book club comes up with, and I don't like a lot of them, but I will say that a few of the books were outstanding, and I never would have read them if not for the book club. Two that come to mind if anyone is interested are The Book Thief by Markus Zusak and Middlesex by Jeffrey Eugenides.


----------



## Designer

limr said:


> I know there's some good stuff out there, but it's so hard to tell. Even if a book is heaped with accolades, it doesn't mean it's good. I generally avoid the NYT best sellers and Oprah's book recommendations. If it's wildly popular, chances are I won't like it. I'm a snob that way
> 
> I'll read the books that my book club comes up with, and I don't like a lot of them, but I will say that a few of the books were outstanding, and I never would have read them if not for the book club. Two that come to mind if anyone is interested are The Book Thief by Markus Zusak and Middlesex by Jeffrey Eugenides.


Exactly!  Same with movies and television.  We never watch network TV, and often discover a show that we like, but that has been cancelled. I don't consider myself a snob, but perhaps my taste simply doesn't go with the flow.  

We usually end up owning the books we like, usually bought second-hand at the library book sale.  Wifey has all or nearly all the Rex Stout and Agatha Christie along with Mary Higgins Clark, and a few other collections.


----------



## limr

Yup, I own the books that I like or want to read. I have....a LOT of books  More used than new. Buzz and I know all the good used book stores in the area and whenever we travel, we always manage to find one, even when we're not looking! One year we went on a New England cruise - stopped in 5 ports and bought books in almost every one


----------



## KenC

limr said:


> I don't read a lot of contemporary fiction because I just don't like digging through the dreck to find the few gems. That's why I love when I get a heads up in this thread



I read a lot of fiction and I've found many great books (imo) among the recent stuff.  I also don't pay attention to book clubs or bestseller lists, but I find the National Book Award, PEN Faulkner and Booker winners and nominees are mostly very good, and of course anything that gets good reviews from several reliable sources is a good bet.

As for late first books, Charles Frazier wrote Cold Mountain, his first book, when he was in his mid-forties.  I like all of his stuff.


----------



## Warhorse

I guess I should not even mention the Rogue Warrior Richard Marcinko series of books that I often find entertaining. He is definitely not high brow, and is in fact a knuckle dragger.


----------



## Fred Berg

Virginia Woolf: Mrs Dalloway


----------



## Buckster

"The Copyright Zone: A Legal Guide For Photographers and Artists In The Digital Age (2nd Edition) [Kindle Edition]".

I bought and read their previous work, "Photographer's Survival Manual: A Legal Guide for Artists in the Digital Age" a few years ago, and it changed my whole outlook on the importance of copyright registrations, copyright notices on my work, and pursuing and collecting monetary compensation for unauthorized use of my images.

I've been looking forward to this updated and expanded work from them, both for the new content, and for the fact that it's now available on Kindle, so I can take it with me everywhere.  It came out in February and I got mine last night via Kindle instant e-purchase (which I love).


----------



## gsgary

Buckster said:


> "The Copyright Zone: A Legal Guide For Photographers and Artists In The Digital Age (2nd Edition) [Kindle Edition]".
> 
> I bought and read their previous work, "Photographer's Survival Manual: A Legal Guide for Artists in the Digital Age" a few years ago, and it changed my whole outlook on the importance of copyright registrations, copyright notices on my work, and pursuing and collecting monetary compensation for unauthorized use of my images.
> 
> I've been looking forward to this updated and expanded work from them, both for the new content, and for the fact that it's now available on Kindle, so I can take it with me everywhere.  It came out in February and I got mine last night via Kindle instant e-purchase (which I love).


Have they got a film version


----------



## Buckster

gsgary said:


> Buckster said:
> 
> 
> 
> "The Copyright Zone: A Legal Guide For Photographers and Artists In The Digital Age (2nd Edition) [Kindle Edition]".
> 
> I bought and read their previous work, "Photographer's Survival Manual: A Legal Guide for Artists in the Digital Age" a few years ago, and it changed my whole outlook on the importance of copyright registrations, copyright notices on my work, and pursuing and collecting monetary compensation for unauthorized use of my images.
> 
> I've been looking forward to this updated and expanded work from them, both for the new content, and for the fact that it's now available on Kindle, so I can take it with me everywhere.  It came out in February and I got mine last night via Kindle instant e-purchase (which I love).
> 
> 
> 
> Have they got a film version
Click to expand...

There are several seminar type videos out there on the subject from them.

Here's one they did at B&H:





Here's another that I believe is a newer one:


----------



## photoslater

currently half way through Infinite Jest. Long journey


----------



## gsgary

I was only pulling your leg


----------



## KenC

Gap Creek by Richard Morgan


----------



## KmH

The Godfather - Mario Puzo

On deck is: 
After The Ice
A Global Human History  20,000 - 5000 BC - Steven Mithen


----------



## NancyMoranG

Am about to finish 10th book by Vince Flynn and his Mitch Rapp character. What a great read!! 
Mitch is an assassin for the US Government and is always trying to stay ahead of the current threat against us or catch the bad guys afterward.


----------



## Allenkerky

Reading "The Ethical Slut" . Pretty cool so far.


----------



## limr

At the moment, I'm reading "New York State Notary Public License Law." 

It's a suspense-filled page-turner, all right! I'm at the Real Property Law section, and I simply can't put it down.


----------



## Designer

LOL!


----------



## Designer

My usual fare is non-fiction, and usually something of a political bent.  This week is "After America" by Mark Steyn.

After America Get Ready for Armageddon Mark Steyn 9781596983274 Amazon.com Books

It is well-researched and well-written.


----------



## table1349

*"J. Edgar Hoover, the Man and the Secrets."  *

Geeze, talk about a crook.


----------



## Warhorse

"Mad River", by John Sandford. 

Another "f#@&^%$" Flowers novel.


----------



## Gary A.

TPF.


----------



## table1349

Gary A. said:


> TPF.


Really?  Your reading this?  Have Insomnia alot do you??
Transaction Processing Facility A Guide for Application Programmers Yourdon Press Computing Serie S R. Jason Martin 9780139281105 Amazon.com Books


----------



## southernlady97266

Currently I'm reading Life after Death by Damon Echols about his time on death row. He is one of the West Memphis 3.


----------



## The_Traveler

Working my way through all the Henning Mankel books - he makes Sweden seem a bit depressing.
Just right for me now.


----------



## Fred Berg




----------



## KenC

The Cider House Rules.  Never read it or saw the film.  I read part of a John Irving novel many years ago and wasn't really in the mood for it, so I ended up ignoring him for a long time, but I'm glad I'm back now.


----------



## CoBilly

I have kind of a mindless night shift job now so I've started listening to books on audible. The latest book I've finished is Family of Secrets by Russell Baker. It's about the Bush family and their manipulation of politics and business and is very interesting


----------



## shefjr

southernlady97266 said:


> Currently I'm reading Life after Death by Damon Echols about his time on death row. He is one of the West Memphis 3.



That whole thing about those three kids is quite the story. Sad really how our justice system is set up to put innocent people away like that. Even worse IMO, is that they had to plead guilty in order to gain their freedom because if they didn't Damon may have been put to death and on top of that no one was held in any way responsible for all the years of prison. At least that's my take after watching the three documentaries on them.


----------



## limr

KenC said:


> The Cider House Rules.  Never read it or saw the film.  I read part of a John Irving novel many years ago and wasn't really in the mood for it, so I ended up ignoring him for a long time, but I'm glad I'm back now.



I've got that on my shelf and plan to read it. Haven't seen the movie and would like to read the book first.

Just started _The Enchantress of Florence _by Salman Rushdie. I was talking about books with a fellow filmwaster a few weekends ago and he highly recommended it. Lo and behold, when I got home, I realized I had it on my shelf, so I dug right in 

(I have a lot of books on my shelves.  )


----------



## KmH

A re-read. The Fountainhead - by Ayn Rand.


----------



## KenC

limr said:


> I have a lot of books on my shelves.



Yeah, I'm there, plus the ones that got packed in boxes at some point and were never unpacked.


----------



## limr

Just finished _The Enchantress of Florence_ by Salman Rushdie. Have now moved on to _Raised from the Ground_ by Jose Saramago.


----------



## bribrius

KmH said:


> A re-read. The Fountainhead - by Ayn Rand.


dude, i thought she was so hot when she was younger. But the political baggage ya know..


----------



## KenC

A Reading of Modern Art by Dore Ashton.  It's kind of pompous at times, as is most stuff written by critics, but there's always something interesting in any informed writing on art.


----------



## Fred Berg

*Night Train to Lisbon* by Pascal Mercier.

And, although not exactly reading, I can't take my eyes off *Other Americas* by Sebastiao Salgado (30th anniversary reprint).


----------



## limr

Interrupted my reading of Saramago to read _Cutting for Stone _by Abraham Verghese. It started slow but once it picked up, it's quite good. It's long so I've got another two days or so and then I'll finish the other book. I don't normally like to read two books at once like this but the second book was for my book club so I wanted to have at least some of it read. Also, Saramago's writing is beautiful but requires concentration and I need a break from it sometimes.


----------



## oldhippy

An Open Heart.  Practicing compassion in everyday life. The Dalai Lama.
Written by Nicholas Vreeland.  Nick was the subject of the movie, 
Monk with a camera, which lead me to this book.  A great read.  Ed


----------



## table1349

Currently "The Defense of the Realm" by Christopher Andrews.  For a change of pace I just finished "Spandex, Screw Jobs and Cheap Pops" by Carrie Dunn.  Next up for fun "The True History of the Black Adder" by J.F. Roberts  along with "Diary of Bergen-Belsen" by Hanna Levy-Hass.


----------



## KenC

Transatlantic (Colum McCann).

I read Let the Great World Spin a few years ago and hadn't read anything else by him until this, I think because I loved that book so much I expected to be disappointed by anything else he did.  I'm about two-thirds of the way through Transatlantic and the jury's still out on whether it's as good as the other, but it certainly is no disappointment.


----------



## Fred Berg

I'm doing a little juggling at the moment: one in English, one in German and one with just pictures


----------



## waday

Currently, nothing.  Last time I read for pleasure was We Are All Completely Beside Ourselves by Karen Fowler. Good read. I read a synopsis on either NPR or NYTimes, and thought it sounded good enough to give it a go. (I did see that one of the actors on Orange is the New Black was also 'reading' it in the show...)

Reading professionally, drawings and reports for various industries. I read and write reports pretty much all day every day, so reading for pleasure is getting harder and harder for me. 



bribrius said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> A re-read. The Fountainhead - by Ayn Rand.
> 
> 
> 
> dude, i thought she was so hot when she was younger. But the political baggage ya know..
Click to expand...


----------



## limr

Finished _Cutting for Stone_. It was very good. A bit slow at first and a few transitions that were a bit unpolished, but overall a really good read. I was about to go back to Saramago but then I got my copy of _Go Set a Watchman_ by Harper Lee, and everything needs to be dropped to read that!


----------



## Designer

I just finished this:

The Greatest Hoax on Earth Refuting Dawkins on Evolution Jonathan Sarfati PhD 9781921643064 Amazon.com Books


----------



## KmH

I suspected it was this bad:
*Data and Goliath*
_The Hidden Battles To Collect Your Data and Control Your World_
by Bruce Schneider.


----------



## intentanalyst

Chicken Soup for the Couple's Soul *sniff*


----------



## KenC

The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time

A strange and wonderful book, so far (about half-way)


----------



## limr

KenC said:


> The Curious Incident of the Dog in the Night-Time
> 
> A strange and wonderful book, so far (about half-way)



That's been intriguing me for a while but haven't read it yet.

Just picked up _The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay_ by Michael Chabon. I'd had it on my shelf for about a year or so now, and then a few nights ago, I saw him interviewing Geddy Lee on some local NYC broadcasting and I knew it was time to start reading it. About 3-4 chapters in an totally hooked. Wonderful writing. Hardcover, small print, 650-ish thin pages so they're densely packed...it's the kind of book that is a PITA to carry around but that I love to just sink into, all curled up in a big comfy chair.


----------



## TheUniverse

Wonderful thread for a book freak such as I.

I often have two to four books going at the same time but, right now, only two.

One is "The War of Don Emmanuel's Nether Parts" by Louis de Bernières. Not that it matters much but he is british, in spite of his name. Anyway, to me, he belongs to what I call the sons of John Irving, recent writers who, like Irving make you laugh and cry all at the sale time. Wally Lamb is another one that you may be more familiar with.

Anyway, "The War" is a wonderfully crazy tale of everyday South America that includes revolution, the peasant daily life, the role of the USA in that region, the different races, and more and more. Beautiful book.

The second book is "Food First" by Frances Moore Lappé. I had read this book years ago (it came out in 77) and started reading it again because I work with a lot of organic farmers and slow food people. I don't know if anything better came out since, but this book is still very true today in a lot of ways. Scary!


----------



## limr

TheUniverse said:


> Wonderful thread for a book freak such as I.
> 
> I often have two to four books going at the same time but, right now, only two.
> 
> One is "The War of Don Emmanuel's Nether Parts" by Louis de Bernières. Not that it matters much but he is british, in spite of his name. Anyway, to me, he belongs to what I call the sons of John Irving, recent writers who, like Irving make you laugh and cry all at the sale time. Wally Lamb is another one that you may be more familiar with.
> 
> Anyway, "The War" is a wonderfully crazy tale of everyday South America that includes revolution, the peasant daily life, the role of the USA in that region, the different races, and more and more. Beautiful book.
> 
> The second book is "Food First" by Frances Moore Lappé. I had read this book years ago (it came out in 77) and started reading it again because I work with a lot of organic farmers and slow food people. I don't know if anything better came out since, but this book is still very true today in a lot of ways. Scary!



I can't read more than one book at a time. I mean, sometimes I can if one is a non-fiction book and the other is a quick read for my book club or something, but otherwise, I get so immersed in a book that I find I just can't split my loyalties. 

I also unfortunately get a tad OCD about finishing a book, even if I don't like it. There have been times when a book was terrible but I just had to finish it, and upon doing so, I literally hurled it across the room.


----------



## TheUniverse

Differences between people makes life interesting...

But to be honest, the books I read at the same time have to be of different types or I get lost.

What Is OCD?


----------



## limr

TheUniverse said:


> Differences between people makes life interesting...
> 
> But to be honest, the books I read at the same time have to be of different types or I get lost.
> 
> What Is OCD?



Obsessive Compulsive Disorder. It's the disorder that makes people need to, for example, wash their hands a bunch of times, or count things, or constantly check that the door is locked. I don't actually have it - or at least I think I don't! If I do, it's a super mild case that doesn't interfere with my functioning. But I do have a few little habits/routines that somewhat mimic typical OCD behaviors. I think they're generally called "quirks" though


----------



## KmH

A Short History Of Nearly Everything - Bill Bryson


----------



## Designer

KmH said:


> A Short History Of Nearly Everything - Bill Bryson


Oh, I really enjoyed the two books of his that I read.


----------



## ronlane

Currently reading Scott Kelby's The Adobe Photoshop Book for Digital Photographers (Covers Photoshop CS6 and Photoshop CC)


----------



## KmH

Designer said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Short History Of Nearly Everything - Bill Bryson
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I really enjoyed the two books of his that I read.
Click to expand...

Bill Bryson writes in a way that makes him seem like a guy that would be fun to hang out with.


----------



## Designer

KmH said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> A Short History Of Nearly Everything - Bill Bryson
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, I really enjoyed the two books of his that I read.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bill Bryson writes in a way that makes him seem like a guy that would be fun to hang out with.
Click to expand...

Yes, I would like to read more of his books.


----------



## Designer

I just finished this: "Dumbing Us Down" by John Taylor Gatto  

http://www.amazon.com/Dumbing-Down-...id=1440958598&sr=1-1&keywords=dumbing+us+down

This is a compilation of his own speeches/essays on his observation of the "Education System" in the US.  Mr. Gatto is a 30-year, award-wining teacher in the New York public school system who has spoken to different groups all over the world.

His premise is that the education system in this country is NOT educating children, in spite of all the rhetoric and money that is thrown at the system in a presumed effort to "educate" children, but which in reality has been designed from the beginning to "school" the future citizens to be more malleable and compliant workers and tax payers.


----------



## pixmedic




----------



## KmH

*The End Of Absence*
_Reclaiming what we've lost in a world of constant connection_.
by Michael Harris​
"There is no true "free time" when you carry a smart phone. Today's rarest commodity is the chance to be alone with your thoughts."


----------



## Euphrasia Alekto

I am re-reading my favorite novel. It is worth the 3rd time reading really.  Paulo Coelho's The Alchemist Summary - eNotes.com


----------



## waday

Emails at work. Boring.


----------



## oldhippy

The Conference of The Birds
Peter Sis
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1594203067?psc=1&redirect=true&ref_=oh_aui_detailpage_o00_s00


----------



## KenC

The Fortress of Solitude by Jonathan Lethem.  I'm catching up on his books after not having read any for several years.  This one is as good as anything he's written.  I'm not sure why I missed some of his stuff.


----------



## jcdeboever

The Gang That Couldn't Shoot Straight. Jimmy Breslin

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred Berg

The Dead of Jericho by Colin Dexter


----------



## KmH

*The 4% Universe*
Dark matter, Dark Energy, and the Race To Discover The Rest Of Reality
- Richard Panek

What they thought the numbers were when the book was written (copyright 2011):
Age of the universe (Time = 0) - 13.7 billion years old
Hubble Constant - 70.2



 - 0.98
72.8% of our Universe is made of undetectable Dark energy.
22.7% of our Universe is made of so far undetectable Dark matter.
4.56% of our Universe is made of baryonic matter.


----------



## Derrel

What am I reading? Right now? *I'm reading this damned TPF thread!*


----------



## Fred Berg

The Man Who Bought London by Edgar Wallace


----------



## KmH

Turn Left At Orion - Guy Consolmagno and Dan M. Davis

and

Stargazing with Binoculars - Robin Scaell and David Frydman


----------



## Designer

The Dumbest Generation

http://www.amazon.com/Dumbest-Gener...es+young+americans+and+jeopardizes+our+future


----------



## crusheddiced

I'm reading John Grisham's Gray Mountain. I'm only on the first chapters and it's been good so far.


----------



## snerd

kmH got me curious, so I just bought "The Elegant Universe: Superstrings, Hidden Dimensions, and the Quest for the Ultimate Theory Kindle Edition" for my iPhone and iPad. Oh! And my Kindle lol!! Love this stuff! Been watching the Higgs Boson stuff for a couple years now, too. I'll probably check out his 4% Universe after finishing this one.


----------



## Redtech

I usually read a lot of Dean Koontz books.  Right now I'm in book 5 of the Harry Potter series... again. 

I only read fiction or sci-fi.


----------



## Fred Berg

Julius Caesar by William Shakespeare


----------



## Overread

Tablet + colour screen = reading digital comics! 

Been reading a few different series and currently getting into Classic Dungeons and Dragons along with Red Sonja comics! I'm also looking forward to getting into a few other series like Witchblade and Spawn. All this alongside my regular online reading of comics such as Girl Genius and GunnerKriege Court


----------



## NancyMoranG

Resolute by Martin Sandler.
1850's The Resolute was sent to try and find what happened to 2 ships searching for the northern passage in the Artic. 
When the Resolute was retired in 187o's the wood was used to make a desk that was presented to Rutherford B. Hayes. (More story there too)
But the desk some of us will remember as  John-John Kennedy hiding under it.
Yes, the desk is still used today in the Oval Office.
I love this stuff


----------



## KmH

I'm reading the autobiography - Jackie Stewart - Winning Is Not Enough.


----------



## Gromit801

Little Giants by William T. Y'Blood.  A history of escort (CVE) operations in the Pacific In WWII.


----------



## Gromit801

KmH said:


> I'm reading the autobiography - Jackie Stewart - Winning Is Not Enough.


Excellent book.  Makes the third book I have by Sir Jackie.  Did you also get the DVD with the book?


----------



## Overread

My Comic reading continues for now (I'm sure I'll get a huge need for some epic novels at some point). 

Aliens comics are proving to be great fun. Self contained stories that link together into a longer history of the xeno monsters and of the even more monstrosities of science. Any interested it basically takes off after the second film and builds from there - considering that the 3rd was very small in impact (prison world) and that the 4th kind of broke things just to get Sigorny into the lead again, they tie well into the world. 

Vampire Requiem - seriously loving the dark gothic artwork in this. Story is a dark twisty path and the setting in an upside down world of hell is neat; but really the artwork steals the show! Good story though adds in so that its a wonderful complete package. 

Metabarons - another series with some really fantastic artwork; this time less gothic and more high detail space opera. The story takes its inspiration from Dune so if you enjoyed Dune you'll like this universe with insane peoples and ritualistic upper classes.


----------



## Fred Berg

Goodbye to All That by Robert Graves.


----------



## cauzimme

Vernon Subutex by Virginie Despentes,


----------



## Kenneth Walker

"Foxglove Summer", by Ben Aaronovitch....how would the Met (that's the Metropolitan Police to you, squire) react if it had to deal with magic? it's the latest in a string of "Peter Grant" novels; apprentice wizard and police constable. Best to start at the beginning to avoid confusion. "Rivers of London" is the first, unaccountably called "Midnight Riots" or something in N America.


----------



## KenC

Crossing the River by Caryl Phillips.  It was nominated for the Booker Prize back in the 90's.  I happened across it in a book store and it is fascinating so far (about half-way).


----------



## gsgary

In 2 days it will be William Klein Life is good and good for you in Newyork


----------



## Designer

"Profitable Photography in the Digital Age" by Dan Heller

http://www.amazon.com/Profitable-Ph...ywords=profitable+business+on+the+digital+age

I'm half way through this book, and even though it appears to be well researched, it has apparently not been proof-read before publishing.  The author delves into the legalities of running a business from the point of view of an artist who leaves the financial end of things to someone else.


----------



## waday

_The Demon-Haunted World _by Carl Sagan


----------



## limr

Back in August, I picked up _The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay _by Michael Chabon. I was enjoying it, but then school started and I never finished it, so I'm picking up where I left off. I did read a few things in between then and now for my book club, which I mostly can't remember right now, not because my memory is failing, but because the books were kinda boring and once I'm done reading, there's no reason to remember them.

The last thing I read was a novella by Shirley Jackson called _We Always Lived in the Castle. _Haunting.


----------



## jcdeboever

Just got done with Terrible Nerd by Kevin Savetz, loved it.  Now reading Terms of Use by Scott Allan Morrison and John Hedgecoe's Complete Guide to Photography.


----------



## KenC

The Southpaw, by Mark Harris.  I've read a lot of baseball books over the years, and I had read Bang the Drum Slowly, the third book of this trilogy, but never read the first two.  I'm not even halfway through it yet.  It's very good, especially if you like baseball, but doesn't quite have the impact of Bang the Drum Slowly (at least so far).


----------



## jcdeboever

KenC said:


> The Southpaw, by Mark Harris.  I've read a lot of baseball books over the years, and I had read Bang the Drum Slowly, the third book of this trilogy, but never read the first two.  I'm not even halfway through it yet.  It's very good, especially if you like baseball, but doesn't quite have the impact of Bang the Drum Slowly (at least so far).


That book (The Southpaw) is real good. I like the writing style Harris used in that book. If I recall, he even mentions it in the beginning. 

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## Warhorse

"Wish You Well" by David Baldacci


----------



## KmH

Happy 2016 everyone!



waday said:


> _The Demon-Haunted World _by Carl Sagan


I wore my copy out.

I'm currently reading 3 books;
• Mortal Error
The Shot That Killed JFK - Bonar Menninger
• First Light
The Search For The Edge Of The Universe - Richard Preston
• kl
The History Of The Nazi Concentration Camps - Nikolaus Wachsmann


----------



## waday

KmH said:


> Happy 2016 everyone!
> 
> I wore my copy out.


Happy New Year!

I love the book. I'm about half way through, and I'm already planning on reading it again. I want to highlight as I go next time.


----------



## waday

Just finished _Pale Blue Dot_ by Carl Sagan. Yep, I'm going to read that again.

Not sure what to read next.


----------



## table1349

Close to finishing the Colditz Story by Pat Reid.
Next Hidden Like Anne Frank by Marcel Prins and Peter Henk Steenhuis as well as Red Skelton: The Mask Behind the Mask by Wes D. Gehring.  Always like to have two books going at one time.


----------



## KenC

The Price of Salt by Patricia Highsmith (Strangers on a Train, The Talented Mr. Ripley, etc.) - halfway through and it's terrific as is all her stuff


----------



## Kenneth Walker

Just finished an offbeat thriller called "The Vinyl Detective" by Andrew Cartmel. V good.


----------



## terri

I just finished _The End of All Things, _by John Scalzi.    Having just slogged through things like _Teaching Yoga, the Bhagavad Gita, _and _The Heart of Yoga _while going through my yoga teacher training, sci-fi seemed like something fun and light to grab onto.   

It was lots of fun, and I like his style.   Will probably seek out more from his _Old Man's War_ series.   Until this one, I'd never heard of either, but I'm glad I picked it up.


----------



## JonA_CT

I've been reading a lot of the last few weeks, for me anyways...probably the most impactful was The Road by Cormac McCarthy. I had a few students read it, and decided that I should take a peek since it's a name I see coming up all the time. Truly haunting. I'm going to have to go back and re-read it soon.

I just started The Nightingale by Kristin Hannah...mostly because my wife had already bought it on Kindle. First chapter is good...since school will be over tomorrow, I'll probably be wearing pages out over the next few weeks.


----------



## Rick50

And I just finished the Ilford DD-X film developer data sheet. Shucks!


----------



## limr

I've been reading essays...many many essays...on the relative merits of multilingualism.

Essay count so far: 400 and change.


----------



## table1349

We know, one of your compatriots posted a selfie.


----------



## JonA_CT

limr said:


> I've been reading essays...many many essays...on the relative merits of multilingualism.
> 
> Essay count so far: 400 and change.



That sounds truly dreadful...even if you are just scoring and not giving feedback.


----------



## limr

JonA_CT said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've been reading essays...many many essays...on the relative merits of multilingualism.
> 
> Essay count so far: 400 and change.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That sounds truly dreadful...even if you are just scoring and not giving feedback.
Click to expand...


It's pretty intense. The mornings aren't too bad - I read fairly quickly and still have enough energy to be jittery. Our group breaks for lunch at 12:30, so the afternoon session is shorter, which is good because the reading drags a lot harder after about 2:30. But we do get regular breaks and the coffee is plentiful (thankfully it's not too terrible, either. Not great, but it could be worse.) Still, I'll be glad when we're done on Friday.


----------



## Braineack

last few books Ive read:

The Street Lawyer - Grisham
The Testament - Grisham
The Summons - Grisham
King of Torts - Grisham
A Painted House - Grisham
Skipping Christmas - Grisham
Bleachers - Grisham
Down and Out in Paris and London - Orwell
Scrum: The Art of Doing Twice the Work in Half the Time - Sutherland
Playing for Pizza - Grisham (Currently)


----------



## jcdeboever

Camera Lucida: Reflections on Photography
Roland Barthes

IMO, very interesting read for photographers


----------



## table1349

Braineack said:


> last few books Ive read:
> 
> The Street Lawyer - Grisham
> The Testament - Grisham
> The Summons - Grisham
> King of Torts - Grisham
> A Painted House - Grisham
> Skipping Christmas - Grisham
> Bleachers - Grisham
> Down and Out in Paris and London - Orwell
> Scrum: The Art of Doing Twice the Work in Half the Time - Sutherland
> Playing for Pizza - Grisham (Currently)


I sense a pattern here.


----------



## Braineack

Going back and reading all his books I've missed.

I read a lot of Cussler, Baldacci, and Grisham.


----------



## Kenneth Walker

Just started"A Very British Ending"by Edward Wilson....cold war thriller, great stuff.


----------



## table1349

Braineack said:


> Going back and reading all his books I've missed.
> 
> I read a lot of Cussler, Baldacci, and Grisham.


It was the Orwell that concerned me.  I felt a disturbance in the force.


----------



## Braineack

It should be required reading of every human being to read a vast majority of Orwell's work.

That particular book is non-fiction, fwiw.


----------



## table1349

Braineack said:


> It should be required reading of every human being to read a vast majority of Orwell's work.
> 
> That particular book is non-fiction, fwiw.


Read it several years ago, that's why I felt the disturbance in the force.  It did not fit the pattern.


----------



## Braineack

I gotta stay grounding reading so many adventure stories...


----------



## shefjr

I just finished "The Richest Man in Babylon" by George S. Clason
Short read and for some I would say it could change a persons thoughts on how they spend their money.


----------



## Warhorse

Currently reading "The Bourne Legacy" by Eric Van Lustbader.


----------



## limr

limr said:


> Back in August, I picked up _The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay _by Michael Chabon. I was enjoying it, but then school started and I never finished it, so I'm picking up where I left off. I did read a few things in between then and now for my book club, which I mostly can't remember right now, not because my memory is failing, but because the books were kinda boring and once I'm done reading, there's no reason to remember them.
> 
> The last thing I read was a novella by Shirley Jackson called _We Always Lived in the Castle. _Haunting.



Holy crap, y'all, I FINALLY finished _The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay._ I started it in July, left it for a few months, read more in December, then left it again during the spring semester. When I picked it up again recently, I still was only about 40% done. (In my defense, it's a 600+ page hardcover with small print). I brought it with me to Kansas City and started it again (after I finished Vonnegut's _Cat's Cradle._) Got to half-way while I was there and then burned through the last half in the past week.

Part of this pattern was that at first, the story grabbed me enough to keep reading but not enough to sustain the interest once school interfered. And then, of course, school interfered. This was an anomaly, though. My tendency is to devour books, not drag them out for 10 months (even if I did "cheat" on the book and read others in the interims.) 

Now I have to hold auditions for my next book.


----------



## jcdeboever

limr said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> Back in August, I picked up _The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay _by Michael Chabon. I was enjoying it, but then school started and I never finished it, so I'm picking up where I left off. I did read a few things in between then and now for my book club, which I mostly can't remember right now, not because my memory is failing, but because the books were kinda boring and once I'm done reading, there's no reason to remember them.
> 
> The last thing I read was a novella by Shirley Jackson called _We Always Lived in the Castle. _Haunting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Holy crap, y'all, I FINALLY finished _The Amazing Adventures of Kavalier and Clay._ I started it in July, left it for a few months, read more in December, then left it again during the spring semester. When I picked it up again recently, I still was only about 40% done. (In my defense, it's a 600+ page hardcover with small print). I brought it with me to Kansas City and started it again (after I finished Vonnegut's _Cat's Cradle._) Got to half-way while I was there and then burned through the last half in the past week.
> 
> Part of this pattern was that at first, the story grabbed me enough to keep reading but not enough to sustain the interest once school interfered. And then, of course, school interfered. This was an anomaly, though. My tendency is to devour books, not drag them out for 10 months (even if I did "cheat" on the book and read others in the interims.)
> 
> Now I have to hold auditions for my next book.
Click to expand...

I can send you Camera Lucida when I get it back. You can read it in one sitting. I thought of you a few times while reading this book. I think you would enjoy it. Just pass it on or whatever. 
Rereading: Camera Lucida by Roland Barthes

Camera Lucida


----------



## table1349

Just finished  The Colditz Story by Pat Reid. 
Now reading A Bridge Too Far, by Cornelius Ryan.  Saw the movie finally getting around to the book.


----------



## Kenneth Walker

Just starting "The Moral Case for Fossil Fuels" by Alex Epstein.


----------



## KmH

_Masters of the Planet_
The Search For Our Human Origins - Ian Tattersall PhD

Ian Tattersall is the Curator Emeritus of the Spitzer Hall of Human Origins at the American Museum of Natural History in NYC.


----------



## pip_dog

Re-reading _The Unbearable Lightness of Being _by Milan Kundera. I thought his moralizing to be self-righteous on the first read-through.
Other than that, textbooks for class.


----------



## table1349

Still working on A Bridge too Far.  With all due respects to our British members, Bernard Law Montgomery had all the qualifications to make a great Staff Sergeant.  As a Field Marshal he was less than a sterling leader.

Did just finish Growing Up Amish by Ira Wagler.  I thought it was going to be an attack on the Amish way of life.  In the end it was as much a dissertation on Wagler himself as it was the Amish.  For me an interesting read as we have an Amish community a few miles away and I have Amish friends there.



Edit:
Last evening I got to the part were things went from bad to one colossal muck up. (We would have said it was FUBAR) I must say, the British troops fighting in and around Arnhem were some of the bravest bastards in the entire war.


----------



## Designer

Since I last checked in here, I've read several books, got caught up on my periodicals, and am in the middle of yet another book.  They are all political, so I can't name them on here, but they're all good and very educational.


----------



## terri

Designer said:


> Since I last checked in here, I've read several books, got caught up on my periodicals, and am in the middle of yet another book.  They are all political, so I can't name them on here, but they're all good and very educational.


It's just book titles - you can name them, and their authors, if you'd like.    Feel free!


----------



## Designer

terri said:


> It's just book titles - you can name them, and their authors, if you'd like.    Feel free!


I can't remember if I mentioned this, the only photography book I've read lately: John Hedgecoe's "Complete Guide to Photography"

other books not photography related:

"notes from a small island" - Bill Bryson
"Coolidge" - Amity Shlaes
"33 Questions about American History you're not supposed to ask" - Thomas E. Woods Jr.
"Rollback" - repealing big government before the coming fiscal collapse _ Thomas E. Woods, Jr.
"Power to the People" - Laura Ingraham
"Meltdown" A free-market look at why the stock market collapsed, the economy tanked, and government bailouts will make things worse. - Thomas E. Woods Jr.
"Nullification" How to resist federal tyranny in the 21st. century - Thomas E. Woods Jr.
"Competitive Shooting" - A.A. Yur' Yev
"Service Rifle Slings" - Glen D. Zediker

And of course; _The New American_ magazine

(current)
"Back on the Road to Serfdom" The resurgence of Statism - Thomas E. Woods Jr.


----------



## waday

Nothing at the moment. 



terri said:


> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I last checked in here, I've read several books, got caught up on my periodicals, and am in the middle of yet another book.  They are all political, so I can't name them on here, but they're all good and very educational.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just book titles - you can name them, and their authors, if you'd like.    Feel free!
Click to expand...

Just a side comment. I was perusing the discussion board of a professional organization I'm a member of, and they had a similar "what are you reading" thread. There was a huge discussion because someone posted a book title on climate change and another guy flipped his lid. It was actually pretty funny.


----------



## Designer

waday said:


> Nothing at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Designer said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since I last checked in here, I've read several books, got caught up on my periodicals, and am in the middle of yet another book.  They are all political, so I can't name them on here, but they're all good and very educational.
> 
> 
> 
> It's just book titles - you can name them, and their authors, if you'd like.    Feel free!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just a side comment. I was perusing the discussion board of a professional organization I'm a member of, and they had a similar "what are you reading" thread. There was a huge discussion because someone posted a book title on climate change and another guy flipped his lid. It was actually pretty funny.
Click to expand...

Yes, I've read a couple on that topic myself.


----------



## terri

waday said:


> Just a side comment. I was perusing the discussion board of a professional organization I'm a member of, and they had a similar "what are you reading" thread. There was a huge discussion because someone posted a book title on climate change and another guy flipped his lid. It was actually pretty funny.



Crazy, huh?    It's just a freaking list of what we've read/are reading.    And like photography, we may try a few genres we end up liking, along with some we end up not liking.   But everyone should feel free to post what they've read without getting that kind of pushback.    Meanwhile, it's convenient and interesting to come across titles and authors we may not otherwise have heard of.  

So, carry on!

Me: I'm currently reading SF, which is not something I often do.   I just finished _Old Man's War _by John Scalzi and will probably continue the series - Scalzi has a sense of humor that I like.


----------



## Designer

I've only read one SF book in my life.  It was like work for me to get through it.  I don't remember the title, although the author IIRC, was Isaac Asimov.


----------



## Designer

I also don't read novels.  I think the only one I remember was the Lord of the Rings trilogy, and the third book got really tedious at the end.


----------



## terri

Designer said:


> I've only read one SF book in my life.  It was like work for me to get through it.  I don't remember the title, although the author IIRC, was Isaac Asimov.


It can be a tough one.   Some authors get kind of carried away with tech stuff, others just don't draw characters very well.   

I like fiction as well as non-fiction.    A good writer can convince you on both counts, that's for sure.   There is definitely a lot of plonk out there!


----------



## Kenneth Walker

Just discovered a thriller writer called Edward Wilson, very good, up there with Le Carre.


----------



## Overread

Currently reading a comic called Saga - which is fantastic fun to read. Strong story; good artwork and very character driven in a quirky sci-fi world with a strong dose of magic


----------



## table1349

Just finished A bridge to far.  Next on the list In the Garden of the Beast by Erik Larson.


----------



## oldhippy

Rereading Illusions by Richard Bach


----------



## jcdeboever

I have been working through Core Python Applications...for brush up and fine tuning. I need to stay away from Java, it makes me sloppy.


----------



## table1349

jcdeboever said:


> I have been working through Core Python Applications...for brush up and fine tuning. I need to stay away from Java, it makes me sloppy.


Wesley Chun's book?


----------



## jcdeboever

gryphonslair99 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working through Core Python Applications...for brush up and fine tuning. I need to stay away from Java, it makes me sloppy.
> 
> 
> 
> Wesley Chun's book?
Click to expand...

Yes sir


----------



## table1349

jcdeboever said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working through Core Python Applications...for brush up and fine tuning. I need to stay away from Java, it makes me sloppy.
> 
> 
> 
> Wesley Chun's book?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir
Click to expand...

Which edition?


----------



## jcdeboever

gryphonslair99 said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have been working through Core Python Applications...for brush up and fine tuning. I need to stay away from Java, it makes me sloppy.
> 
> 
> 
> Wesley Chun's book?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yes sir
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Which edition?
Click to expand...

3rd


----------



## The_Traveler

Just reading 'Thinking Fast and Slow' by Daniel Kahneman.
Not an easy read but incredibly insightful about how we think and understand.


----------



## The_Traveler

Thinking, Fast and Slow - Daniel Kahneman.pdf

a pdf of the book


----------



## Designer

The_Traveler said:


> a pdf of the book


Thank you!


----------



## limr

Just finished reading two books: _Divisadero_ by Michael Ondaatje and then _Outline_ by Rachel Cusk. The first was not too bad. Flawed, to be sure, but Ontaatje is a beautiful writer and knows how to tell a story. I just didn't think this was his best work. Felt incomplete for no good reason. The second was torturous. I only read it for my book club. I was several chapters in when I realized that it wasn't just starting off slow. The entire book followed the same sort of structure as the first chapter or two and it bored the ever-loving crap out of me. And because my weird book OCD won't allow me to leave a book unfinished after I'd passed a certain threshold, I read the rest of it quickly and angrily. Luckily it was short and I could read the entire thing in a day.

To take the bad taste out of my brain, I'm re-reading _The Great Gatsby. _But that's short, too, and will likely not take me more than a day either, so I'll have to audition the next book. I'm thinking it's going to be _The Masked Rider_ by Neil Peart. Yes, the drummer of Rush. He wrote a book about his experiences cycling in Africa.


----------



## table1349

Finished Voices from the Holocaust by Jon E. Lewis.  Very moving book, as it is based on the recollections, letters and diaries of the survivors and others that involved in the concentration camps.  

Reading The End: The Defiance and Destruction of Hitler's Germany, 1944-1945 by Ian Kershaw.    

For fun I am reading The True History of the Black Adder by J.F. Roberts.  Always loved the BBC Black Adder comedy.


----------



## Designer

Catching up on my reporting:

Recently read; "The High Tide of American Conservatism" - Davis, Coolidge, and the 1924 Election, by Garland S. Tucker, III.  This book was a very good supplement to the Coolidge book I read (I think I mentioned it here).  

Also read; "How Photographs Are Sold" - Stories and Examples of How Fine Art Photographers Sell Their Work, by Alain Briot.  Not that I'm planning on selling photographs, or actually producing fine art for that matter, but I grabbed it off the store shelf because it looked interesting.  

"Understanding Exposure" - How to Shoot Great Photographs with a Film or Digital Camera, by Bryan Peterson.  This is not the latest version, but I paid little for it.

"Portrait Photographer's Handbook" - second edition - by Bill Hurter.  Another cheapie being an outdated version.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Angels Flight by Michael Connelly currently.
Just finished 3 Robin Cook books, circa 2010-
Earlier in year I read 'The Wright Brothers' because I was volunteering at their National Memorial at Kitty Hawk, N.C. That was great.
Also, a book on FDR and his work programs.. excellent insights. People actually wouldn't come down for their &1.50 gov't help, but they would come if they could WORK for $1.50


----------



## JonA_CT

limr said:


> To take the bad taste out of my brain, I'm re-reading _The Great Gatsby. _But that's short, too, and will likely not take me more than a day either, so I'll have to audition the next book. I'm thinking it's going to be _The Masked Rider_ by Neil Peart. Yes, the drummer of Rush. He wrote a book about his experiences cycling in Africa.




I know it's cliche at this point, but is there anyone else who has better described the human condition? I re-read the last chapter of Gatsby frequently when life is beating me down.


----------



## limr

JonA_CT said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> To take the bad taste out of my brain, I'm re-reading _The Great Gatsby. _But that's short, too, and will likely not take me more than a day either, so I'll have to audition the next book. I'm thinking it's going to be _The Masked Rider_ by Neil Peart. Yes, the drummer of Rush. He wrote a book about his experiences cycling in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's cliche at this point, but is there anyone else who has better described the human condition? I re-read the last chapter of Gatsby frequently when life is beating me down.
Click to expand...


The book slays me every time. I was discussing the book with a woman I know on FB who was rereading it and absolutely hated it because she didn't like the characters. Yes, most of them are awful, but the book is about so much more, and she just couldn't see past her dislike. She is otherwise a very intelligent, astute person, so it kind of baffled me.


----------



## Designer

limr said:


> The book slays me every time. I was discussing the book with a woman I know on FB who was rereading it and absolutely hated it because she didn't like the characters. Yes, most of them are awful, but the book is about so much more, and she just couldn't see past her dislike. She is otherwise a very intelligent, astute person, so it kind of baffled me.


That's interesting.  I think that has become a very common trait in our society because I see it as well.


----------



## JonA_CT

limr said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> To take the bad taste out of my brain, I'm re-reading _The Great Gatsby. _But that's short, too, and will likely not take me more than a day either, so I'll have to audition the next book. I'm thinking it's going to be _The Masked Rider_ by Neil Peart. Yes, the drummer of Rush. He wrote a book about his experiences cycling in Africa.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know it's cliche at this point, but is there anyone else who has better described the human condition? I re-read the last chapter of Gatsby frequently when life is beating me down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> The book slays me every time. I was discussing the book with a woman I know on FB who was rereading it and absolutely hated it because she didn't like the characters. Yes, most of them are awful, but the book is about so much more, and she just couldn't see past her dislike. She is otherwise a very intelligent, astute person, so it kind of baffled me.
Click to expand...


You're supposed to dislike the characters in Gatsby! I hated it the first time I read it in high school, but I think it was because I didn't have enough life experience. 

I also think that people who want the same things in life as the characters sometimes don't understand the tragedy of the book, but hey...that's me being judgmental


----------



## pgriz

Does the back of the cereal box count?


----------



## Designer

pgriz said:


> Does the back of the cereal box count?


Sure.

How about a brief synopsis of it?


----------



## pgriz

Designer said:


> pgriz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does the back of the cereal box count?
> 
> 
> 
> Sure.
> 
> How about a brief synopsis of it?
Click to expand...

Ummm...

Plot was a bit on the sugary side.  Usual trajectory of hope for substance going unrequited, although there were a few chewy bits.  Ending was a little sodden.  On the other hand, no major intellectual effort was required, and given that this was pre-coffee, that was a good thing.


----------



## TheLibrarian

I Hate Fairyland and The Power of Habit. 2 separate items.


----------



## PersistentNomad

"The Observations." Great comedic murder mystery book starring a 19th century teenage prostitute-turned-maid and her mentally unwell mistress.


----------



## KmH

The Grid
The Fraying Wires Between Americans And Our Energy Future. - Gretchen Bakke, Ph.D.



> America's electrical grid, an engineering triumph of the twentieth century, is turning out to be a poor fit for the present. It's not just that the grid has grown old and is in dire need of basic repair. . . the grids is what stands in the way of a brighter energy future. . .


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Imperium by Robert Harris.


----------



## limr

_This Side of Paradise_ by F.Scott Fitzgerald. Also, I'm making my way through a backlog of New Yorker articles that I had cut out to read when getting rid of my stockpile of magazines. Some of them are 10 years old!


----------



## SquarePeg

Parenting a Teen Girl.  sigh  I'm thinking of starting a support group for moms of teenage eye rollers.


----------



## Designer

SquarePeg said:


> Parenting a Teen Girl.  sigh  I'm thinking of starting a support group for moms of teenage eye rollers.


There's a book on that?


----------



## table1349

SquarePeg said:


> Parenting a Teen Girl.  sigh  I'm thinking of starting a support group for moms of teenage eye rollers.


----------



## table1349

SquarePeg:   Now you know why tigers eat their young.


----------



## KmH

_Grunt_ - Mary Roach
The Curious Science Of Humans At War


----------



## Designer

Update on my reading:

Recently finished; "The New Road to Serfdom - A Letter of Warning to America"  by Daniel Hannan

"Meditation for Beginners - Techniques for Awareness, Mindfulness & Relaxation"  by Stephanie Clement, Ph.D.

Now reading; To The Victor Go The Myths & Monuments - The History of the First 100 years of the War Against God and the Constitution, 1776-1876 and Its Modern Impact"  by Arthur R. Thompson


----------



## pgriz

I'm waiting for an author to step and and pen "Dummies Guide to Thermonuclear devices and Other Fun Backyard Projects".  With a possible foreword by Kim Jong-un and a helpful review by Abdul Qadeer Khan.  Or people who claim to be them.


----------



## waday

Alexander Hamilton by Ron Chernow

And that would be thanks to my wife. She introduced me to "Hamilton" by Lin-Manuel Miranda, which is just incredible. I've been listening to that soundtrack for the past two weeks. Unfortunately, I won't be able to afford tickets anytime soon.


----------



## limr

waday said:


> Alexander Hamilton by Ron Chernow
> 
> And that would be thanks to my wife. She introduced me to "Hamilton" by Lin-Manuel Miranda, which is just incredible. I've been listening to that soundtrack for the past two weeks. Unfortunately, I won't be able to afford tickets anytime soon.



I've had that book on my shelf for quite a few years. I've been kind of fascinated with Alexander Hamilton ever since I read Gore Vidal's _Burr_ in college. All the hype of the musical has reminded me to finally read the biography. Might have to pick that up next.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Hamilton by Ron Chernow
> 
> And that would be thanks to my wife. She introduced me to "Hamilton" by Lin-Manuel Miranda, which is just incredible. I've been listening to that soundtrack for the past two weeks. Unfortunately, I won't be able to afford tickets anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had that book on my shelf for quite a few years. I've been kind of fascinated with Alexander Hamilton ever since I read Gore Vidal's _Burr_ in college. All the hype of the musical has reminded me to finally read the biography. Might have to pick that up next.
Click to expand...

I was hooked on the book within the first few sentences (granted, I'm only on page 15 of a gazillion right now, haha). I can't wait to get home and pick it back up. Plus, I had hyped it up by listening to the musical first.

That said... I've listened to the musical (multiple times now), and the hype is definitely worth it, IMO. Ticket prices for it in NYC are just ridiculous. "Resellers" are charging thousands for a single ticket. Even if you look at prices direct from Ticketmaster for March or later 2017, it's still in the $400-$800 range per ticket.


----------



## limr

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Alexander Hamilton by Ron Chernow
> 
> And that would be thanks to my wife. She introduced me to "Hamilton" by Lin-Manuel Miranda, which is just incredible. I've been listening to that soundtrack for the past two weeks. Unfortunately, I won't be able to afford tickets anytime soon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've had that book on my shelf for quite a few years. I've been kind of fascinated with Alexander Hamilton ever since I read Gore Vidal's _Burr_ in college. All the hype of the musical has reminded me to finally read the biography. Might have to pick that up next.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I was hooked on the book within the first few sentences (granted, I'm only on page 15 of a gazillion right now, haha). I can't wait to get home and pick it back up. Plus, I had hyped it up by listening to the musical first.
> 
> That said... I've listened to the musical (multiple times now), and the hype is definitely worth it, IMO. Ticket prices for it in NYC are just ridiculous. "Resellers" are charging thousands for a single ticket. Even if you look at prices direct from Ticketmaster for March or later 2017, it's still in the $400-$800 range per ticket.
Click to expand...


I'm one of the few people, I think, who has very little interest in seeing the actual musical. I mean, it's kind of intriguing and I have enjoyed seeing Broadway musicals in the past, but it's never been a priority to me. I might listen to the soundtrack, but as I don't really enjoy hip hop music in general, I suspect I won't care about the music if I'm not actually watching the performance that goes with the music. I have no doubt that Lin-Manuel Miranda is talented and that the musical is well-done. It's just not really my bag other than the historical context


----------



## table1349

Just finished The End: The Defiance and Destruction of Hitler's Germany, 1944-1945 by Ian Kershaw.

Decided it was time to visit an old favorite. In Search of Lost Time: The Way by Swann's by Marcel Proust.  Seeing that this is a seven volume series it should keep me occupied for a while.   If anyone is interested in reading the series I would suggest the Penguin translation unless of course you are fluent in French.  The Penguin translation is highly regarded as an accurate, excellent translation of the series.


----------



## jcdeboever

E.B. White's Stuart Little to my 5 year old granddaughter who is loving it.


----------



## KmH

_The Perfect Machine_
Building the Palomar Telescope - Ronald Florence\

And

The Photographer's Market® Guide To
_Building Your Photography Business - _SecondEdition. By Vik Orenstein


----------



## Advanced Photo

For informative reading: Technique of Lighting For Television and Motion Pictures by Gerald Millerson
For entertainment: Cyberstorm by Mathew Mather.
For reading with the kids: The Fellowship of the Ring (our annual reading of this classic)

I love Amazon Prime Reading.

to jcdeboever, have you read Rabbit Hill to her? It was a childhood favorite of my sister's and mine.


----------



## Kenneth Walker

Just finishing "101 Damnations" by Ned Boulting; Dispatches by a sports reporter from the Tour de France.


----------



## jcdeboever

Advanced Photo said:


> For informative reading: Technique of Lighting For Television and Motion Pictures by Gerald Millerson
> For entertainment: Cyberstorm by Mathew Mather.
> For reading with the kids: The Fellowship of the Ring (our annual reading of this classic)
> 
> I love Amazon Prime Reading.
> 
> to jcdeboever, have you read Rabbit Hill to her? It was a childhood favorite of my sister's and mine.


Not yet. Will get it this week. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Just finished *Ein Sandkorn am Himmel* (_Pebble in the Sk_y) by Isaac Asimov. About to start* American Psycho *by Bret Easton Ellis.


----------



## Designer

A recent read:

"How To Cook A Wolf" by MFK Fisher

Memoir, lifestyle, cookbook, humor

Written after WWI, then annotated after WWII.  Excellent read, IMO.

How to Cook a Wolf: M.F.K. Fisher: 9780865473362: Amazon.com: Books


----------



## KmH

I just finished
_AWOL On The Appalachian Trail_ - by David Miller
Awol was Davids trail 'handle' as he hiked the entire trail in 2003 from Springer Mountain in Georgia to Mount Katahdin in Maine.

I'm now reading:
_Only The Truth_ - by Adam Croft.


----------



## table1349

My Brain is drained from all the heavy reading I was doing.  Now just for fun I'm reading _Five Little Pigs _by Agatha Christi.


----------



## Designer

gryphonslair99 said:


> Now just for fun I'm reading _Five Little Pigs _by Agatha Christi.


One of my wife's all-time favorite authors.  I've read a few.


----------



## table1349

Designer said:


> gryphonslair99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now just for fun I'm reading _Five Little Pigs _by Agatha Christi.
> 
> 
> 
> One of my wife's all-time favorite authors.  I've read a few.
Click to expand...

When I was younger I read all the Miss Marple and the Tommy and Tuppence books.  I'm reading the Hercule Poirot's now.


----------



## greatchimney

Currently reading a masterpiece from the great Gabriel Garcia Marquez. The book is entitled Love in the Time of Cholera.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Just finished _American Psycho _by Bret Easton Ellis (chilling) and am on the first page of _Sleeping on Jupiter_ by Anuradha Roy.


----------



## KmH

_*Krakatoa *
The Day The World Exploded: August 27, 1883
- _Simon Winchester
New York Times Best Seller
ISBN-13: 978-0060838591

I have switched to doing most of my reading using an E-reader.
I got my first tablet, a 7" Amazon Fire.
I now 'borrow' e-books from the local library.

On deck is:
*Dark Matter And The Dinosaurs*
_The Astounding Interconnectedness of the Universe_
- Lisa Randell
New York Times Best Seller
ISBN-13: 978-0062328502


----------



## Designer

"Under The Tuscan Sun" by Frances Mayes

Lifestyle, Italy, Food

https://www.amazon.com/Under-Tuscan...89244192&sr=8-5&keywords=under+the+tuscan+sun


----------



## snowbear

I'm also (re-)reading _Krakatoa_ by Simon Winchester.
It's quite explosive.


----------



## table1349

If you are a reader and a digital reader you might check out Book Bub.   Many e-book suppliers offer unpublished daily discounts on books.  You get a daily e-mail with the books in your selected categories that have been deeply discounted.  I have no relationship with Book Bub but do use them as I am a voracious reader and have picked up a couple books so far for $1.99 or less that I wanted.

The retailers that participate are: 
Amazon Kindle 
Barnes & Noble Nook 
Apple iBooks 
Google Play 
Kobo


----------



## KmH

snowbear said:


> I'm also (re-)reading _Krakatoa_ by Simon Winchester.
> It's quite explosive.


Ka-BOOM!


----------



## Designer

gryphonslair99 said:


> If you are a reader and a digital reader you might check out Book Bub.   Many e-book suppliers offer unpublished daily discounts on books.  You get a daily e-mail with the books in your selected categories that have been deeply discounted.  I have no relationship with Book Bub but do use them as I am a voracious reader and have picked up a couple books so far for $1.99 or less that I wanted.
> 
> The retailers that participate are:
> Amazon Kindle
> Barnes & Noble Nook
> Apple iBooks
> Google Play
> Kobo


Thank you!


----------



## WhaleDaughter

Right now I'm ready a couple of books. I've got Pinhole Photography: from historic technique to digital application by Eric Renner (4th edition), and I'm also reading Advances in Identity Theory and Research (various authors).

There's also a copy of Star Wars X-Wing: Rogue Squadron on my nightstand that I'm pretending to read, but it's more of a reminder or a time before my dissertation when I had the available brain power to read books for fun. I like photography books right now because there's a lot of pictures .


----------



## table1349

Just finished _Five Little Pigs_ (Agatha Christie) for fun so now back to serious reading.  Just started _Nancy Wake_ (Peter FitzSimons).  Biography of an Australian woman working in the French Underground during WW II.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Recent reads include City of Glass (Paul Auster), The Ordeal of Gilbert Pinfold (Evelyn Waugh), Rain (W.Somerset Maugham) and The Stars, Like Dust (Isaac Asimov).

Have just started A Song of Ice and Fire (George R.R.Martin).


----------



## KmH

*Door to Door*: The Magnificent, Maddening, Mysterious World of Transportation - Edward Humes

Humes is a Pulitzer Prize-winning journalist &  explores the hidden and costly wonders of our buy-it-now, get-it-today world of transportation, revealing the surprising truths, mounting challenges, and logistical magic behind every trip we take and every click we make.

Transportation has changed, and will continue to change, global trade, our commutes, our vehicles, our cities, our jobs, every aspect of culture, commerce, and the environment.

Just in time manufacturing sources the parts needed to assemble a product from all over the world.
By the time an iPhone gets into a user's hand the total mileage all the various parts have traveled from their respective points of manufacture to final assembly at Foxconn in China and to the user is about 600,000 miles.

Hume cites university studies that put Apple's profit per iPhone at 58% of the retail cost of an iPhone. Likely the best example on the planet of price gouging consumers of electronic gear.

Door to Door: The Magnificent, Maddening, Mysterious World of Transportation


----------



## Domko

The Fortress of Solitude by Jonathan Lethem. I'm catching up on his books after not having read any for several years. This one is as good as anything he's written. I'm not sure why I missed some of his stuff.


----------



## BananaRepublic

I wonder how much of the deforestation of the Amazon can be chalked up to to all the self help books mentioned in this thread.


----------



## KmH

> The definitive account of how America’s War on Terror sparked a decade-long assault on the rule of law, weakening our courts and our Constitution in the name of national security.



Rogue Justice: The Making of the Security State _- _Karen J. Greenberg



> How did America veer so far from its founding principles of justice? _Rogue Justice_ connects the dots for the first time—from the Patriot Act to today’s military commissions, from terrorism prosecutions to intelligence priorities, from the ACLU’s activism to Edward Snowden’s revelations. And it poses a stark question: Will the American justice system ever recover from the compromises it made for the war on terror?


----------



## table1349

Finished _The Scourge of the Swastika_, by Edward Frederick Langley Russell.   Starting _Crazy Horse and Custer_ by Stephen Ambrose.


----------



## KmH

*Dream Hoarders*
How the American Upper Middle Class Is Leaving Everyone Else in the Dust, Why That Is a Problem, and What to Do about It
By Richard V. Reeves of the Brookings Institution

Just finished *The Circle* by Dave Eggers.
The ending sucked - big time.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Halfway through book 3 of A Song of Ice and Fire by George R.R. Martin (there are 10 books in German). Also found a volume of collected stories from the New Yorker columnist Maeve Brennan in one of my favoured bookshops this weekend and have read one or two: very nice with a cup of coffee.


----------



## snowbear

I'm getting ready to geek it up a bit.  I got this gem for free at a conference back in March.


----------



## table1349

Done with Crazy Horse and Custer, good book but slow in some areas.  About 1/3rd of the way through with The Gestapo by Frank McDonough.  Well researched and interesting book that dispels a lot of the myths about the Gestapo.  That's not to say they were an bunch of great guys, they definitely weren't.  They however were not like the stereotypical depiction of them in movies and on TV.


----------



## Boy_Cringe

Now i am reading The Magic Mountain from Thomas Mann.


----------



## KmH

_The Story of Earth_
The First 4.5 Billion Years, from Stardust to Living Planet - Robert M. Hazen

Hazen is an American mineralogist and astrobiology research scientist at the Carnegie Institution of Washington's Geophysical Laboratory and Clarence Robinson Professor of Earth Science at George Mason University. Hazen is also the Executive Director of the Deep Carbon Observatory.


----------



## table1349

Finished The Gestapo by Frank McDonough.  Interesting book that shoots down many of the myths of the Gestapo.  They were in no way nice people, but their actual makeup was quite different than most people think.   

I then read Hitlers Last Secretary by Traudl Junge.  Finished it.  Interesting read based on the Diary of Traudal Junge, one of Hitlers secretaries during the war years and was there to the end in the bunker.  

Just started Eichmand before Jerusalem by Bettina Stangneth.


----------



## KmH

*Our Mathematical Universe* - Max Tegmark
My Quest For The Ultimate Nature Of Reality

Max writes really well. He explains Quantum Mechanics principles in an easy to understand way.

On deck:
*Life On The Edge* - Johnjoe McFadden & Jim Khalili
The Coming Of Age of Quantum Biology


----------



## Braineack

I just finished *The Messenge*r because I had never read the last of *the Giver* series.

I'm waiting for my library to get the *Width of the World* in stock so i can borrow it.  then I'll basically have read Clive Cussler, John Grisham, and David Baldacci's entire collections.

In the meantime, im just starting *A Confederacy of Dunces.*

I'm also waiting for *Dangerous* to ship from Amazon, but it sold out...


----------



## limr

Braineack said:


> I just finished *The Messenge*r because I've never never read the last of the Giver series.
> 
> I'm waiting for my library to get the Width of the World in stock so i can borrow it.  then I'll basically have read Clive Cussler, John Grisham, and David Baldacci's entire collections.
> 
> In the meantime, im just starting *A Confederacy of Dunces.*
> 
> I'm also waiting for *Dangerous* to ship from Amazon, but it sold out...



Is _Confederacy _new for you or is this a re-read? I thoroughly enjoyed it. It's definitely a book worth re-reading. In fact, it might be about time I do so! 

Before that, though I have to finish _My Antonia_ and then I am going to read a book a friend of mine just finished writing. I read the start of it last year at some point and got sucked in, so I'm really excited I get to finally finish reading it


----------



## Braineack

nope, never read it.  I wanted to read *Unincorporated Man *but my library doesnt have it.


----------



## KmH

I often use the inter-library loan system, which greatly broadens what is available.


----------



## Braineack

KmH said:


> I often use the inter-library loan system, which greatly broadens what is available.


i should say, fairfax county doesn't have it


----------



## table1349

Do they have a digital library.  I have found that I can get what I am looking for there quicker.  Perhaps that is because here you check out a digital copy and it gets returned on time whether you are finished or not.  You can, if you pay attention get a 1 week extension, but most books are back in the two weeks time frame.


----------



## Braineack

you act like I actually read; I'm all about audiobooks.  My commute is about 1hr each way so it's a great use of the time.

the last book I actually read (last summer) was* NOFX: The Hepatitis Bathtub and Other Stories‎*


----------



## Designer

Braineack said:


> I'm all about audiobooks.


My wife has an audiobook going practically all the time.  It's actually somewhat irritating to us both whenever I wish to communicate with her and she has to pause the book.  

I like to listen, but the earpieces are a bother, so I seldom listen to an audiobook.


----------



## Braineack

I've had these fights before


----------



## limr

I can't really do audio books. I'm more of a visual/linguistic learner; I need to see words on the page to really absorb the information. I've tried from time to time to see if I could get used to it, but I just can't get into it. Plus, 9 times out of 10, the person reading the book annoys the hell out of me.


----------



## Designer

limr said:


> Plus, 9 times out of 10, the person reading the book annoys the hell out of me.


YES!

My wife often selects books by who is reading them.


----------



## table1349

The only time I enjoy an audio book is when I am driving on a long trip in the car.  For some silly reason the wife and other passengers get a bit irritated when I drive and read a book at the same time.  

I too prefer printed words, I have however switched to mostly digital books these days.  Easy to take with me where ever I go so if I am waiting in say a Doctors office I have the book with me.  I prefer reading on the iPad but the iPhone works for such instances.


----------



## Designer

Have you ever read one of those books that you hoped would soon get better, but it never does?

Unfortunately, I have such a book.  I was hoping to gain some insight that would enable me to overcome my lack of organizational skills, but I found no help.

"Cut the Clutter and Stow the Stuff" edited by Lori Baird.  Rodale.  I should have known; Rodale.  I've owned several books published by Rodale, and have liked none of them.  This is a collection of "helpful tips" collected by the editor over time.  Some of the "tips" will not solve anything, and possibly create more clutter, or at least a cluttered look.  Instead of thinning out one's junk, we now have various ways to stack, sack, display, or otherwise spend time sorting and stowing the stuff.  Not recommended.

I attempted to read "The Tao of Money" by Ivan Hoffman.  Prima Publishing.  Lord knows I could use some help with money things, but to correctly understand this book, one is required to buy into the philosophy of the Tao.  Not that I have anything against the Tao, but I just wanted to be able to understand/use/save/etc. money in a way that makes sense to me.  If you are already interested in the Tao, then you might get something out of this book.  

I am currently in the middle of "The Federalist Papers" by Hamilton, Madison, and Jay, edited by Clinton Rossiter.  At a time when the residents of New York were being asked to ratify our new Constitution, there were influential politicians who were very much against such a vote.  In an effort to convince New Yorkers that it would be in their own best interest to approve the new document, Alexander Hamilton, James Madison, and John Jay each wrote several letters to the editor to clarify what the Constitution included, what it did not, and how it would affect people's lives.  By ratifying the new constitution, the then current Articles of Confederation would be nullified.


----------



## Braineack

I was reading *Homage to Catalonia* by George Orwell and basically stopped.  Probably a reason Orwell said never to publish it...

Started *Down in Out in London and Paris *instead on my flight to London last year and it was a much better read.

A few of the lastest Cussler and Baldacci books I've read, I could -- since I've read SO MANY of them -- predict the end, and that was no fun and I just wanted it to end and get over with it, since I already assumed what was going to happen.  And typically I was correct.


----------



## limr

Designer said:


> Have you ever read one of those books that you hoped would soon get better, but it never does?
> 
> Unfortunately, I have such a book.  I was hoping to gain some insight that would enable me to overcome my lack of organizational skills, but I found no help.
> 
> "Cut the Clutter and Stow the Stuff" edited by Lori Baird.  Rodale.  I should have known; Rodale.  I've owned several books published by Rodale, and have liked none of them.  This is a collection of "helpful tips" collected by the editor over time.  Some of the "tips" will not solve anything, and possibly create more clutter, or at least a cluttered look.  Instead of thinning out one's junk, we now have various ways to stack, sack, display, or otherwise spend time sorting and stowing the stuff.  Not recommended.
> 
> I attempted to read "The Tao of Money" by Ivan Hoffman.  Prima Publishing.  Lord knows I could use some help with money things, but to correctly understand this book, one is required to buy into the philosophy of the Tao.  Not that I have anything against the Tao, but I just wanted to be able to understand/use/save/etc. money in a way that makes sense to me.  If you are already interested in the Tao, then you might get something out of this book.
> 
> I am currently in the middle of "The Federalist Papers" by Hamilton, Madison, and Jay, edited by Clinton Rossiter.  At a time when the residents of New York were being asked to ratify our new Constitution, there were influential politicians who were very much against such a vote.  In an effort to convince New Yorkers that it would be in their own best interest to approve the new document, Alexander Hamilton, James Madison, and John Jay each wrote several letters to the editor to clarify what the Constitution included, what it did not, and how it would affect people's lives.  By ratifying the new constitution, the then current Articles of Confederation would be nullified.



Yes, and the most frustrating part for me is that if I start a book, I have to finish it, no matter if it never gets better.

I am reminded of the quote by Dorothy Parker: "This is not a novel to be tossed aside lightly. It should be thrown with great force." I have quite literally done exactly this a few times in my life out of disgust for both the book and my inability to leave it unfinished.

As for books to help with organization, have you heard of Marie Kondo? Her books are a bit hokey, but people rave about them. I got this one: Marie Kondo - The Life-Changing Magic of Tidying Up - Hardcover  and though I haven't finished reading the book or executing her advice, I have found it more useful so far than any other organizational advice that I've read.


----------



## SquarePeg

I like audio books a lot but the frustrating thing for me is that I fall asleep while listening and it's impossible to figure out exactly where I dropped off.  I would not listen to them while driving!  I do like them for flying and for the beach since I can leave my reading glasses home.


----------



## terri

My mom has become a huge fan of Kindle.  She continues to talk to me about how convenient it is, and has gone far enough to actually give away most of her books. 

I really can't envision doing that; I love holding books.   Right now, I'm trying to walk the line between nodding and being agreeable while she raves about Kindle, and making sure she knows to never waste money on one for me at Christmastime.


----------



## Overread

Terri once you go Kindle you won't go back 

Seriously I like books too, but sometimes a kindle is better. You can have a built in on the new ones which makes reading at night effortless - no more having to get out of bed to turn off the lights; no more dim table light that never quite puts the light in the right place. You can change text size (great for those who otherwise have to wear glasses); its a lot lot lighter than some books (1000 page novels are great fun but feel like they'll fall apart half way through and strain the fingers).

Plus the biggest thing - flicking the wi-fi on to buy the next book in the series and starting reading it all within 3 mins or so. 

It's also great on holiday, now you can take as many books as you want without having to bother with how to fit them into the bag. 


IT will never replace print, but darn it I do like Kindle - e ink is great stuff!


----------



## table1349

I use iBooks instead of Kindle but I agree.  It is so simple to take books with you and read them in any environment in comfort.  You can keep them as long as you like, make notes in them, change notes in them, highlight and un-highlight.  

Plus your reading can be quite cheap if you use something like Bookbub.  They have daily deals on books in what ever categories or authors you select.  You get a daily e-mail with books that fit your categories that range in price from free to a couple of dollars from sellers like Amazon, Apple, Barnes & Noble. etc.  The deals are usually only for 24 -48 hours but you can get a lot of good reading material for a very cheap price.


----------



## table1349

SquarePeg said:


> I like audio books a lot but the frustrating thing for me is that I fall asleep while listening and it's impossible to figure out exactly where I dropped off.  I would not listen to them while driving!  I do like them for flying and for the beach since I can leave my reading glasses home.


When the kids were little I would put in a Hank the Cowdog audio book for them.  They loved Hank the Cowdog, it kept them entertained and even better it kept them quiet.  Made traveling soooooooooooooo much easier.


----------



## terri

Overread said:


> It's also great on holiday, now you can take as many books as you want without having to bother with how to fit them into the bag.



That was the biggest sell for her particular set of circumstances.    She would close up her house and take long trips, be away from home for months at a time.   Obviously the Kindle was terrific for her.    Can't deny that it has its place.

I'm just not there.   I like having bookcases overflowing with books.   It makes me happy to look at them, like having close friends nearby.


----------



## limr

terri said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's also great on holiday, now you can take as many books as you want without having to bother with how to fit them into the bag.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was the biggest sell for her particular set of circumstances.    She would close up her house and take long trips, be away from home for months at a time.   Obviously the Kindle was terrific for her.    Can't deny that it has its place.
> 
> I'm just not there.   I like having bookcases overflowing with books.   It makes me happy to look at them, like having close friends nearby.
Click to expand...


So much this!


----------



## table1349

Finished Eichmann Before Jerusalem.  Good read, but not a great read.  Most of the information has already been published.  For a change of pace I've started_* Science Secrets,The Truth about Darwin’s Finches, Einstein’s Wife, and Other Myths*_ by Alberto Martínez.


----------



## table1349

Finished  _*Science Secrets,The Truth about Darwin’s Finches, Einstein’s Wife, and Other Myths*._  An interesting book if you are one that likes sifting through myths and how those myths came about.  Now I'm reading *The Miracle of Dunkirk *by Walter Lord.* 

*


----------



## snowbear

I picked up some $5 specials at the Alexandria (VA) library a while back: one on maps, a couple on art (figure drawing and floral painting) and one monster called "The Fatal Shore: The Epic of Australia's Founding" by Robert Hughes.  I just started the last one.


----------



## table1349

That is great.  It's always great to find books you enjoy at a good price.   I used to go to the Library's sales. 

I don't do much with printed books any longer.  Expensive and I just don't have a place for them.  That is why I like Bookbub so much.  I find lots of great books for under $3.00 and the iPad has plenty of storage space.


----------



## snowbear

I grabbed a bunch of free kindle books a few weeks ago.  Most are public domain from late 1800s - various subjects.


----------



## benhasajeep

snowbear said:


> I grabbed a bunch of free kindle books a few weeks ago.  Most are public domain from late 1800s - various subjects.


I did the same when I first got my Kindle.  Lot of classics are in the free domain now.


----------



## table1349

This is a good list of sites for free domain e-books.  Lots of classics as well as others.  25 sources of free public domain books


----------



## JonA_CT

I finished Tom Wolfe's A Man in Full last night. The character development was pretty good, but I thought the ending was kind of cheap. After reading 750 pages, I expected something better. It was the first book I've read by him, but I've heard some of his others are better. Even so, I think I'll wait a little bit before buying another from him.

Next up? I have some choices. Milk and Honey by Rupi Kaur, Creative Schools: The Grass Roots Revolution by Robinson and Aronica, or Guests of the Sheik by Elizabeth Warnock Fernea. I also want to read a book called Hillbilly Elegy, but it's $16 and I should probably read the books I've already bought first.


----------



## jcdeboever

Just finished... Joe, You Could Have Made Us Proud by Joe Pepitone and Barry Stainback. (1975). Crazy but fun and interesting. 

Now reading, The Photographer's Playbook: 307 Assignments and Ideas by Jason Fulford.


----------



## KmH

I Contain Multitudes - Ed Yong 
The Microbes Within Us & a Grander View of Life.


----------



## limr

JonA_CT said:


> I should probably read the books I've already bought first.



Yeah...that's a nice theory...


----------



## KmH

*Tomorrowland*: Our Journey from Science Fiction to Science Fact - by Steven Kotler

From what Kotler says in this book about medical research regarding a couple of classes of drugs, and stem cell research, it seems we could all be a lot healthier if the War on Drugs was de-politicized.


----------



## Lord Commander

I'm reading and enjoying A Dance of Cloaks by David Dalglish. Very good book and first part of a series


----------



## waday

_All the Light We Cannot See_ by Anthony Doerr

This is a little heavier than the past few books I read (below). I needed some light stuff to get me back into reading after I finished _Hamilton_ by Ron Chernow.

_We Are the Ants_ by Shaun David Hutchinson
_Rise and Shine, Benedict Stone_ by Phaedra Patrick
_A Dog's Purpose_ by W. Bruce Cameron


----------



## KmH

_The Song Machine_: Inside the Hit Factory - by John Seabrook

Kind of a sad story about how music has been made for quite a few years now.
It's pretty much all done with computers and electronics, with little in the way of the use of actual musical instruments by skilled musicians.
A surprisingly small cadre, of basically unknown Swedish people, do most of the production of hit songs.

_Hamilton_ is on deck.


----------



## oldhippy

Illusions by Richard Bach


----------



## Frank F.

I am reading Halldor Laxness' debut novel in a good German translation. Upcoming is his "Independent People" in English and "A dance to the Music of Time" by Anthony Powell. There are several books on the Microbiome for my next book and "Biological Relativity ... A dance to the tune of life" plus some books about gardening, agriculture, epigenetics and a few other novels. I read a lot for my work, esp original papers by scientists. And I read a lot privately. No TV helps! I am huge into learning. Love to read. And the morning paper seven days a week, some weekly papers and some monthlies about photography.

Currently I write even more than I read


----------



## Designer

That's impressive!


----------



## SquarePeg

_Fire and Fury:  Inside the Trump White House_

Just started it today.


----------



## Gary A.

SquarePeg said:


> _Fire and Fury:  Inside the Trump White House_
> 
> Just started it today.


Me too!


----------



## jcdeboever

Solomon in the Bible. I am trying to learn how to be a great husband.


----------



## Frank F.

Recommend Reading!!


----------



## Frank F.

jcdeboever said:


> Solomon in the Bible. I am trying to learn how to be a great husband.



Kamasutra???

Or Eminem Track 10 of Album "Revival" ... "Bad Husband" .... But a good father


----------



## Frank F.

Part two:


----------



## Frank F.

SquarePeg said:


> _Fire and Fury:  Inside the Trump White House_
> 
> Just started it today.



I was tempted to buy it. After reading that the author prefers a good story over facts and it was a leftist who came to the conclusion I feel that this is the next work of presidential fiction after the Lewinski stuff which I read!


----------



## jcdeboever

Frank F. said:


> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Solomon in the Bible. I am trying to learn how to be a great husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kamasutra???
> 
> Or Eminem Track 10 of Album "Revival" ... "Bad Husband" .... But a good father
Click to expand...

I don't have an issue in the bedroom Frank. I am trying to learn how  to edify and lift her up. As a man, I am mostly consumed with providing and protecting. This book is teaching me how to appreciate her, lift her up, and make her feel special.


----------



## Frank F.

jcdeboever said:


> Frank F. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> Solomon in the Bible. I am trying to learn how to be a great husband.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kamasutra???
> 
> Or Eminem Track 10 of Album "Revival" ... "Bad Husband" .... But a good father
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't have an issue in the bedroom Frank. I am trying to learn how  to edify and lift her up. As a man, I am mostly consumed with providing and protecting. This book is teaching me how to appreciate her, lift her up, and make her feel special.
Click to expand...



Thank you for the Clarification. I never suggest anyone might have any issues. In Sex the difference between a good "roll you own" and the Kamasutra is like backyard soccer vs Champions League.

Plus it was a humourous remark, nothing serious. I spend half my days laughing. Mostly about my own stupidity.

"How to be a good husband in an emotional sense" it quite different from what I understood in your first post. My bad. Great topic by the way. On my order list. Thank you.


----------



## Frank F.

jcdeboever said:


> Solomon in the Bible. I am trying to learn how to be a great husband.




Still funny.


----------



## snowbear

"Charlie Craven's Basic Fly Tying: Modern Techniques"
As I mentioned in another post, I'm returning to fly tying and fishing.

I also picked up a couple Photoshop & Lightroom CC books to help me figure out the 90% of the programs I haven't touched.



jcdeboever said:


> how to appreciate her, lift her up, and make her feel special.


Coach?  (runs from the room)


----------



## PJcam

Just finished - Understanding Exposure - Bryan Peterson
Just started - Exposure Solutions - Bryan Peterson

First one was brilliant and I am sure I will return to it.


----------



## Frank F.

snowbear said:


> "Charlie Craven's Basic Fly Tying: Modern Techniques"
> As I mentioned in another post, I'm returning to fly tying and fishing.
> 
> I also picked up a couple Photoshop & Lightroom CC books to help me figure out the 90% of the programs I haven't touched.
> 
> 
> 
> jcdeboever said:
> 
> 
> 
> how to appreciate her, lift her up, and make her feel special.
> 
> 
> 
> Coach?  (runs from the room)
Click to expand...



"Lover?" Closes cellar door


----------



## KmH

Hamilton will have to wait.

*It's Even Worse Than You Think: What the Trump Administration Is Doing to America*
by Pulitzer Prize-winning investigative reporter David Jay Johnston is up next.


----------



## compur




----------



## JonA_CT

compur said:


>




I don't know what that book is about, but I don't miss running vacuum tube driven guitar amps, haha. Nothing worse than having a tube blow during a gig.

That said...there's also no sound better than a cranked tube amp. I sold all of mine because my house is small and I have young kids now, but if I'm ever gigging regularly, I'll buy a Fender Deluxe Reverb in a second.


----------



## compur

JonA_CT said:


> I don't know what that book is about ...



 It's an out of print history of the vacuum tube. Prices for copies often run around $100 or more but I found one online for a lot less than that and snapped it up.


----------



## terri

Recently finished:  _Fantasyland: How America Went Haywire, A 500-Year History_, by Kurt Anderson.    

An obvious bias in this book, but he makes good arguments and it's quite entertaining.   Plus, history!    

I like to go back and forth between fiction and non-fiction.   I haven't started anything new yet.


----------



## waday

compur said:


> It's an out of print history of the vacuum tube. Prices for copies often run around $100


Those prices will leave you breathless with a void in your wallet... *ba dum tsh*


----------



## zombiesniper

Every page of this thread should start with a camera manual to remind people what should have been read prior to asking questions about their camera.


----------



## SquarePeg

PJcam said:


> Just finished - Understanding Exposure - Bryan Peterson
> Just started - Exposure Solutions - Bryan Peterson
> 
> First one was brilliant and I am sure I will return to it.



_Understanding_... is an excellent book that really helped me when I was starting out.  If I’m remembering correctly it was someone on this site that gave me the recommendation!

I have not read _Exposure Solutions_- please post a review here when you’re done.  



KmH said:


> Hamilton will have to wait.
> 
> *It's Even Worse Than You Think: What the Trump Administration Is Doing to America*
> by Pulitzer Prize-winning investigative reporter David Jay Johnston is up next.



Have not heard of this one but sounds interesting.  



zombiesniper said:


> Every page of this thread should start with a camera manual to remind people what should have been read prior to asking questions about their camera.
> 
> View attachment 153046



RTFM.  Read the Fuji Manual


----------



## KmH

By the same author - David Cay Johnston:
The Making of Donald Trump
The author spent some 30 years doing research, including interviewing the subject.


----------



## jcdeboever

John Hedgecoe's Darkroom Techniques


----------



## davidharmier60

You can tell we've had this for some time.



Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## pip_dog

Currently reading "How Propaganda Works" by Jason Stanley for my philosophy capstone course, in addition of course to endless articles . Anyone here with a background in philosophy/social sciences/feminist theory? There is not much literature that I've found that deals directly with photography at the intersection of those disciplines, I may pursue this line of research in the future.


----------



## KmH

*Storm Surge* - Adam Sobel
Hurricane Sandy, Our Changing Climate, and Extreme Weather of the Past and Future.


----------



## waday

_The Kite Runner _by Khaled Hosseini

ETA: This is probably one of my favorite books. It's engrossing, and just full of emotion. Only about a third of the way through.


----------



## terri

pip_dog said:


> Currently reading "How Propaganda Works" by Jason Stanley for my philosophy capstone course, in addition of course to endless articles . Anyone here with a background in philosophy/social sciences/feminist theory? There is not much literature that I've found that deals directly with photography at the intersection of those disciplines, I may pursue this line of research in the future.


TPF member @otherprof was a philosophy professor.   He may have comments on this intersection of disciplines.


----------



## terri

waday said:


> _The Kite Runner _by Khaled Hosseini
> 
> ETA: This is probably one of my favorite books. It's engrossing, and just full of emotion. Only about a third of the way through.


It's in my TBR stack.  Having read _A Thousand Splendid Suns, _I know what a powerful writer he can be.  I barely got through that one; it was rough.    Terrific, but rough.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> _The Kite Runner _by Khaled Hosseini
> 
> ETA: This is probably one of my favorite books. It's engrossing, and just full of emotion. Only about a third of the way through.
> 
> 
> 
> It's in my TBR stack.  Having read _A Thousand Splendid Suns, _I know what a powerful writer he can be.  I barely got through that one; it was rough.    Terrific, but rough.
Click to expand...

I haven’t read any of his other books, but jeez, this is kinda rough, as well.  I’m going to have to read something much lighter after this.


----------



## terri

I was reminded of the book on the left when I saw a trailer for the upcoming Disney version.  I searched until I found a cover that doesn't mention the movie.  Don't know if I'll see it or not.

That got me to thinking about the other one here, which is the first sci-fi book I read as a kid.   It arrived the other day and I read it immediately.   It's as good as I remembered and, for a youth novel, I am struck by how well some complex issues are laid out, in a way kids can understand.  

Two special ones from my childhood that I'm enjoying visiting.


----------



## davidharmier60

One of if not the favorite author. 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## waday

terri said:


> It's in my TBR stack.


Thoroughly happy with the book. Highly recommend it! Finished it a little over a week ago.

And now I'm reading _The Curious Charms of Arthur Pepper_. Really just reading this because I wanted something more lighthearted after _Kite Runner_. 

This is the second Phaedra Patrick book I've read. Apparently, this is her first novel, the other one I read was her second novel (_Rise and Shine, Benedict Stone)_. Both books are very similarly written.

It's good so far, but I have some complaints. I'm terribly confused at what decade we're in: "young people" dress and listen to music like they're from the 1980's, oh, except for that one guy that was wearing a "Killers" t-shirt. Then the characters use cell phones that can "look information up on them". So, are we 80's or 2010's? It was published in 2016, so I figured it's set in early 2010's. Granted, it does take place in the UK, and some of the things the young people wear in the show "Doc Martin" kill me. Ok, so maybe I have a problem with UK fashion trends. But seriously, teenagers singing Madonna and knowing who MC Hammer is? Come on, I know a few 20-year-olds who would barely know Madonna and MC Hammer. They'd probably say, "oh, you mean that old blonde singer and the guy from those commercials?" Then the one kid that's very goth and listening to hard rock music... umm... 90's?

Yes, 80's/90's fashion is coming back (and is already back in many cases), and while music may have influence from these decades, teenagers are not actually listening to music from these decades. Big difference. 

In addition, things are little cliched and contrived. I almost feel like I'm reading a Hallmark movie--considering all of the bad things that could have happened thus far but have turned out happily. Ok, I guess that's what I wanted, so maybe I'm just complaining about nothing.

Actually, no, I am complaining about something. The premise is really interesting, and it definitely could have been something very interesting. I think that is the frustrating part of this book. It's a good idea, but poorly executed. I think she should have let it marinate a little more in her head, and definitely done more research. Actually go to some of the places she's writing about. For example, when the main character goes into London for the first time, he's met with lots of people, hustle and bustle, noises, etc. Yeah, that's every major city in the world. "He went to all the major sites." Come on, give me something; WHERE IS THE DETAIL? The detail is extremely lacking, and my takeaway question is: has the author ever been to London, let alone a major city?

Or, is this regurgitated thoughts from watching movies. Sorry, that's harsh. I just want more details that she's not giving me. I don't mean to berate the book or the author. I am enjoying it for what it is--something light and fluffy.

PS... too many people are putting food in their pockets to save for later. Someone put a pancake in their pocket?


----------



## Designer

waday said:


> Or, is this regurgitated thoughts from watching movies. Sorry, that's harsh. I just want more details that she's not giving me.


No, it is not your own experience that flavors your perception, but rather some authors don't actually have enough imagination to come up with an original idea and a unique style.  

Sometimes the truth is harsh.


----------



## KmH

The Martian - by Andy Weir.
Tight story and fun read.


----------



## Braineack

I just finished Ready Player One & Armada by Ernest Cline.   both good rp1 better; hope the movie is just as good.


----------



## john.margetts

a history book - The Holy Roman Empire. It is quite a dense book (which I like) and has taken me two months so far.


----------



## Designer

john.margetts said:


> a history book - The Holy Roman Empire. It is quite a dense book (which I like) and has taken me two months so far.


Ayuh!  

I read one like that last year.  It was very informative, and well written, but the subject matter was very deep, requiring intense concentration.  Furthermore, the layout was vexing, being on wide pages.  Since I like to read by vertical scanning, I could not enjoy that book because I had to read it zig-zag style.  Pain in the patootie.


----------



## terri

KmH said:


> The Martian - by Andy Weir.
> Tight story and fun read.


Oh, I envy you!   Thoroughly enjoyed it.  

Pay attention to the last couple of paragraphs of the novel. I can't recall them verbatim, but I do recall the overwhelming positive vibe of them.  Kinda nice right now.


----------



## terri

waday said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> It's in my TBR stack.
> 
> 
> 
> Thoroughly happy with the book. Highly recommend it! Finished it a little over a week ago.
> 
> And now I'm reading _The Curious Charms of Arthur Pepper_. Really just reading this because I wanted something more lighthearted after _Kite Runner_.
> 
> This is the second Phaedra Patrick book I've read. Apparently, this is her first novel, the other one I read was her second novel (_Rise and Shine, Benedict Stone)_. Both books are very similarly written.
> 
> It's good so far, but I have some complaints. I'm terribly confused at what decade we're in: "young people" dress and listen to music like they're from the 1980's, oh, except for that one guy that was wearing a "Killers" t-shirt. Then the characters use cell phones that can "look information up on them". So, are we 80's or 2010's? It was published in 2016, so I figured it's set in early 2010's. Granted, it does take place in the UK, and some of the things the young people wear in the show "Doc Martin" kill me. Ok, so maybe I have a problem with UK fashion trends. But seriously, teenagers singing Madonna and knowing who MC Hammer is? Come on, I know a few 20-year-olds who would barely know Madonna and MC Hammer. They'd probably say, "oh, you mean that old blonde singer and the guy from those commercials?" Then the one kid that's very goth and listening to hard rock music... umm... 90's?
> 
> Yes, 80's/90's fashion is coming back (and is already back in many cases), and while music may have influence from these decades, teenagers are not actually listening to music from these decades. Big difference.
> 
> In addition, things are little cliched and contrived. I almost feel like I'm reading a Hallmark movie--considering all of the bad things that could have happened thus far but have turned out happily. Ok, I guess that's what I wanted, so maybe I'm just complaining about nothing.
> 
> Actually, no, I am complaining about something. The premise is really interesting, and it definitely could have been something very interesting. I think that is the frustrating part of this book. It's a good idea, but poorly executed. I think she should have let it marinate a little more in her head, and definitely done more research. Actually go to some of the places she's writing about. For example, when the main character goes into London for the first time, he's met with lots of people, hustle and bustle, noises, etc. Yeah, that's every major city in the world. "He went to all the major sites." Come on, give me something; WHERE IS THE DETAIL? The detail is extremely lacking, and my takeaway question is: has the author ever been to London, let alone a major city?
> 
> Or, is this regurgitated thoughts from watching movies. Sorry, that's harsh. I just want more details that she's not giving me. I don't mean to berate the book or the author. I am enjoying it for what it is--something light and fluffy.
> 
> PS... too many people are putting food in their pockets to save for later. Someone put a pancake in their pocket?
Click to expand...

Sounds like the writer dialed it in, and you're noticing it.  I get annoyed too, when I perceive a writer has just tossed one out for money.   Or felt pressure, perhaps, from a contractual obligation, and wrote carelessly.   Boo, I say!


----------



## KmH

terri said:


> Pay attention to the last couple of paragraphs of the novel. I can't recall them verbatim, but I do recall the overwhelming positive vibe of them.  Kinda nice right now.


I'll do that. Yep, the main character is competent & smart, a nice break from the con artist that's regularly in the news these days.
I'm at the Sol 119 log entry so I've got a ways to go yet. I laugh out loud often because of the wit of the main character - Mark Watney.


----------



## terri

KmH said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pay attention to the last couple of paragraphs of the novel. I can't recall them verbatim, but I do recall the overwhelming positive vibe of them.  Kinda nice right now.
> 
> 
> 
> I'll do that. Yep, the main character is competent & smart, a nice break from the con artist that's regularly in the news these days.
> I'm at the Sol 119 log entry so I've got a ways to go yet. I laugh out loud often because of the wit of the main character - Mark Watney.
Click to expand...

If you like that, then you'd likely enjoy the writing style of John Scalzi.   Start with _Old Man's War _and, if that hits you right you're in luck because he's written an ongoing series of them.   Kind of Robert Heinlein-ish, except with better dialog (IMO) and really strong female characters.   I approve.


----------



## KmH

_Old Man's War_ is on the ebook Wait List.
I'm now #8 of 8 Holds.


----------



## davidharmier60

I do love me some WEB Griffin!




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Warhorse

I've read that whole series "The Corps", W.E.B. Griffin at some of his finest.


----------



## pip_dog

Love me some dialogues



Sent from my LG-H910 using Tapatalk


----------



## compur

“Those who are able to see beyond the shadows and lies of their culture will never be understood, let alone believed, by the masses.”

― Plato


----------



## KmH

*The Lincoln Lawyer* by Michael Connelly

On deck - *True Crime Stories* by Ryan Becker


----------



## john.margetts

Reservoir 13 by Jon McGregor. Not what I would normally read but I suffer from insomnia and the other night, about 2 am, I was awake and bored and had nothing to hand to read that did not require concentration so I borrowed Bestbeloved's book. It is excellent even if not actually about anything - no plot that I could discern - but that does not distract from it in the slightest.


----------



## Warhorse

"True Blue" by David Baldacci, definitely not his best work.


----------



## KmH

I didn't finish _True Crime Stories_. The author was just regurgitating what was already known about some crimes.
I'm now reading _How Boeing Defied the Airbus Challenge_.


----------



## Warhorse

Just finished Nelson DeMille's "Up Country", it was a good read, I enjoy his style of writing.

Just Starting Lee Child's "Back to School", another so so Jack Reacher story.


----------



## jcdeboever

The Darkroom Handbook by Michael Langford.


----------



## waday

The Underground Railroad by Colson Whitehead


----------



## davidharmier60

Millennium by John Varley


----------



## NancyMoranG

In the last couple of months..Michael Connelly "Two Kinds of Truth" , "The Wrong Side of Goodbye" and " The Late Show". Yes, I am a fan. 
Then, Robin Cook "Crisis". Loved them all.

Now on Scott Truro "Innocent' but it's not getting me..maybe my frame of mind at the moment.
Next will be something historical. Will be in Maine for the summer at Acadia N.P. So maybe a book on Carnegie since the family donated a lot of that land to the U.S.


----------



## KmH

*Rig Ship For Ultra Quiet* - P. Andrew Karam
Life on a nuclear attack submarine at the end of the cold war.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

_Der Traum des Jakob Hersch_, which is the German title of Mordecai Richler's _St. Urbain's Horseman_.

It's fantastic.


----------



## Fujidave

VICTIM:  The Secret Tapes of Marilyn Monroe by Matthew Smith.


----------



## Warhorse

Just started “King and Maxwell” by David Baldacci


----------



## KmH

*The Plutonium Files*: America's Secret Medical Experiments in the Cold War
- Eileen Welsome


----------



## PolkaDoz

I'm reading "How to create stunning photography" by the Northrup couple.


----------



## Warhorse

Still poking around thru David Bush's "Nikon D5600"


----------



## KmH

ASTROPHYSICS for People in a Hurry - Neil de Grasse Tyson


----------



## Jeff15

Micro Biology for dummies.....


----------



## davidharmier60

Do LOVE me some WEB Griffin!




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## terri

KmH said:


> ASTROPHYSICS for People in a Hurry - Neil de Grasse Tyson


I think my hubby picked that one up, but it's in the TBR stack.   Is it any good?   Seems to me I read a review that said he might have rushed a bit with this one.


----------



## terri

I just finished _I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings, _by Maya Angelou.   I find her to be a compelling writer and, although much of this book was difficult, she writes in an honest and matter-of-fact way that gets the reader past the more painful parts.


----------



## limr

terri said:


> I just finished _I Know Why the Caged Bird Sings, _by Maya Angelou.   I find her to be a compelling writer and, although much of this book was difficult, she writes in an honest and matter-of-fact way that gets the reader past the more painful parts.



That's on my re-read list. I read it in college and remember that it was very powerful and knew I would have to read it again at some point, but haven't yet.

What I _am_ re-reading for the umpteenth time is _The Old Man and the Sea. _I just got a hard cover copy and I love Hemingway, and so I re-read 

After that, I brought a few books with me on vacation and just bought some more today. Not sure what will be next on deck. Stay tuned!  

(And soon, too. _Old Man_ won't take me very long at all.)


----------



## terri

limr said:


> What I _am_ re-reading for the umpteenth time is _The Old Man and the Sea. _I just got a hard cover copy and I love Hemingway, and so I re-read


This one is on MY re-read list, since I read it in one gulp a few years ago.   My copy is just a paperback, but since it's been lightly used I hope it lasts awhile.    

I did have the foresight to buy myself a gorgeous hardback copy of _Caged Bird_... I somehow knew it would be a repeat kind of book.


----------



## JonA_CT

I'm reading The New Jim Crow by Michelle Alexander. It's a book that I should have read a while ago, and focuses on the mass incarceration of minorities and the long-term implications of said incarceration.


----------



## Rick Waldroup

_4321 _by Paul Auster


----------



## snowbear

"Water for Elephants" by Sara Gruen


----------



## texxter

My most recent read was "Over the Edge of the World - Magellan's Terrifying Circumnavigation of the Globle" - fascinating story.


----------



## KmH

Old man's War - John Scalzi
Science fiction

On deck:
Alexander Graham Bell - Edwin Grosvenor & Morgan Wesson
Biography


----------



## Braineack

currently: Think Big: Make It Happen in Business and Life


----------



## limr

snowbear said:


> "Water for Elephants" by Sara Gruen



Really liked that one.



KmH said:


> Old man's War - John Scalzi
> Science fiction
> 
> On deck:
> Alexander Graham Bell - Edwin Grosvenor & Morgan Wesson
> Biography



Alexander Graham Bell, villian of the Deaf community.


----------



## limr

Just started _The All-True Travels and Adventures of Lidie Newton _by Jane Smiley.


----------



## terri

KmH said:


> Old man's War - John Scalzi
> Science fiction



Let me know what you think of it.   I found it a fun ride, very entertaining.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

_See How They Run_ from Lloyd Jones, which is one of the _New Stories from the Mabinogion_ series.


----------



## KmH

terri said:


> KmH said:
> 
> 
> 
> Old man's War - John Scalzi
> Science fiction
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let me know what you think of it.   I found it a fun ride, very entertaining.
Click to expand...

That pretty much sums up my take too, a treat.


----------



## waday

Just finished _The Futures_ by Anna Pitoniak


----------



## CaboWabo

Sully Erna from Godsmack The Paths We Choose A Memoir


----------



## davidharmier60

The library opened again FINALLY!
Reading the 4th book in the series.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Between books at the mo so am reading from a collection of short stories by Dostoyevsky.


----------



## NancyMoranG

Am curious how everyone gets their books to read. Are you a library fan, download, buy it?


----------



## Gary A.

The Los Angeles Times.  (Delivered Daily)


----------



## waday

@NancyMoranG For me, there’s an app called OverDrive that I use. They work with local libraries to provide ebooks and audiobooks; you have to be a member of a library they support.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

Library fan. The only thing the government even comes close to doing right. Librarians fight for your right to access information more than you know. Support them. I purchase books frequently as well. Cannot read that much on a screen.

Just finished John Grisham's Gray Mountain. Typical Grisham. Diving into Thomas Paine's The Rights of Man....again.


----------



## john.margetts

NancyMoranG said:


> Am curious how everyone gets their books to read. Are you a library fan, download, buy it?


Buy books. There is an excellent secondhand bookshop in Alnwick where we go once a year. I get about half my year's reading there. The rest I pick up here and there as I come across them. Apart from Barter Books, I do not actually go out to buy books, they just seem to come to me.

Sent from my 8070 using Tapatalk


----------



## davidharmier60

Our small town library had their roof give during the last storm. They just reopened recently. This makes Dave really happy. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

I use the library or buy used books, for the most part. Buzz and I have a knack for always finding the good used book stores when traveling, and we will hit the local ones from time to time.

For about a year or two, a woman I worked with, and who is also in my book club, volunteered at the local library to take books that were donated but that the library couldn't use. She would gather them all up and donate them to schools or bring them to our school and put them on a Free Book cart in the tutorial center where we worked. After she quit, she asked if she could give me bags of books to bring to the cart in the tutorial. Every month at our book club meetings, she would hand over about 10-12 reusable shopping bags filled with books.

Being who I am, the first thing I would do was to organize and rearrange all the books (invariably, the way I repacked the books, 10-12 bags turned into 6-8 bags).

Of course, if there were books I was interested in, I would just keep them. Over the course of the year or two that we did this, I probably almost doubled my book collection.

I have...a lot of books.


----------



## waday

_Dark Matter_ by Blake Crouch


----------



## waday

limr said:


> I have...a lot of books.


When the wife and I moved 4 or so years ago, we saw that we had packed 25 boxes of books. We each had a lot of books on our own before we got married, so when we combined them, it was just too much. We ended up donating repeats that we had and books that we felt we'd no longer read. We still kept a lot of them, but it's time for another round of donating.


----------



## terri

NancyMoranG said:


> Am curious how everyone gets their books to read. Are you a library fan, download, buy it?


I usually go to my library if I'm in need of donating something to make room for more books.       At one point I had a couple of small moving boxes full of books that somehow landed in my bookcase that I didn't need or want.    I haven't opened a library card in my small town yet.

I prefer to buy books from a brick & mortar store whenever possible.   I like books in my hands; I don't do Kindle.   My mother, who has traveled a lot, swears by Kindle as a kind of moving library, but thus far I have resisted.


----------



## terri

waday said:


> _Dark Matter_ by Blake Crouch


On my TBR shelf at this moment.   I'll be interested in your opinion; my husband liked it a lot.


----------



## Gary A.

The Los Angeles Times: An Op-Ed piece "Don't track your kid like a FedEx package".  About new laws popping up to protect parents and "free range" kids. Interesting.


----------



## waday

Gary A. said:


> The Los Angeles Times: An Op-Ed piece "Don't track your kid like a FedEx package".  About new laws popping up to protect parents and "free range" kids. Interesting.


Very interesting piece, thanks for sharing.



terri said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Dark Matter_ by Blake Crouch
> 
> 
> 
> On my TBR shelf at this moment.   I'll be interested in your opinion; my husband liked it a lot.
Click to expand...

I'm listening to the audiobook, and it's great so far. Not sure how much I've "read" so far, but I will estimate about 15%. It hooked me pretty quickly.


----------



## Cody'sCaptures

the power of now 
eckhart tolle

Not really into the spiritual stuff but came highly recommended, we'll see. So far seems mostly about being present and having an open mind.


----------



## davidharmier60

Book 5 of the Corps series by WEB Griffin. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## KmH

Catch Me If You Can: The True Story of a Real Fake - Frank Abagnale

Fun read.
 Leonardo DiCaprio & Tom Hanks starred in the movie (2003?), with the same title, based on Frank Abagnale's exploits as a world class con man. Abagnale started early, age 16.


----------



## Warhorse

davidharmier60 said:


> Book 5 of the Corps series by WEB Griffin.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Being a Marine myself (once a Marine always a Marine), I read the whole series one right after the other, in chronological order.

Gotta lubs me some Web Griffen


----------



## chuasam

What colour is your parachute 2018


----------



## Gary A.

The _Hollywood Bowl Cookbook_.

It is actually an interesting read.  It was a funding raising project in 1984, recipes from the LA Phil musicians to celebs to the governor of California (at that time).


----------



## Designer

NancyMoranG said:


> Am curious how everyone gets their books to read. Are you a library fan, download, buy it?


I buy most of mine because I want to have them and keep them.  My son has given me several, including three more this past week.  I have not yet succumbed to reading on a Kindle, mostly because the books I favor are not available electronically.


----------



## limr

waday said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have...a lot of books.
> 
> 
> 
> When the wife and I moved 4 or so years ago, we saw that we had packed 25 boxes of books. We each had a lot of books on our own before we got married, so when we combined them, it was just too much. We ended up donating repeats that we had and books that we felt we'd no longer read. We still kept a lot of them, but it's time for another round of donating.
Click to expand...


I've tried to do rounds of donating. I manage to cull a bag or two, but for the most part, I can't really bear to part with the vast majority of the books. I mean, if I ever get to crazy I-need-my-own-episode-of-Hoarders level, I might have to reconsider this, but until then, my having a lot of books isn't a problem.

When Buzz and I live together...let's just say that we already know we'll have to look for a house with a room that could be a library. And figure in bookshelf space in the other rooms, too 

I don't have a Kindle and don't want one. I find it too distracting to read on a screen, and I miss the very tactile act of holding a book and turning pages. I have a Kindle app on my Chromebook that I'll use sometimes if I need a book for my book club and I'm either late and need to read at least part of it within a day or two, or if I know I'm not going to want to keep the book.

In fact, tonight's book is one of those. I was going to order it on Amazon but forgot until yesterday, so I bought the Kindle version, interrupted my reading of my other book, and started reading for our meeting tonight. (Almost done, actually. I'm a fast reader and it's an easy read. _The Girl with Seven Names_ by Hyeonseo Lee. Very good.)

If I do this and decide I like the book well enough, I'll order a physical copy of the book to keep.

I also can't do audio books. I don't process information aurally nearly as well as I do visually, so I find it difficult to concentrate when listening to a book.


----------



## KmH

NancyMoranG said:


> Am curious how everyone gets their books to read. Are you a library fan, download, buy it?


These days I do pretty much all of my reading on my Fire tablet.
My local library is part of Bridges that loans ebooks and audio books. See if your local library is listed.
I get books on Amazon (I have Amazon Prime ) and through Book Bub. Some of those books are free, some cost a couple of bucks, and some cost 10's of dollars.

I have *lots* of physical books having been an avid & daily reader for all of my adult life. My local library has remarked on the eclectic breadth of my book selections.


----------



## MartinCrabtree

The Appeal by John Grisham.


----------



## waday

limr said:


> I've tried to do rounds of donating. I manage to cull a bag or two, but for the most part, I can't really bear to part with the vast majority of the books. I mean, if I ever get to crazy I-need-my-own-episode-of-Hoarders level, I might have to reconsider this, but until then, my having a lot of books isn't a problem.
> 
> When Buzz and I live together...let's just say that we already know we'll have to look for a house with a room that could be a library. And figure in bookshelf space in the other rooms, too
> 
> I don't have a Kindle and don't want one. I find it too distracting to read on a screen, and I miss the very tactile act of holding a book and turning pages. I have a Kindle app on my Chromebook that I'll use sometimes if I need a book for my book club and I'm either late and need to read at least part of it within a day or two, or if I know I'm not going to want to keep the book.
> 
> In fact, tonight's book is one of those. I was going to order it on Amazon but forgot until yesterday, so I bought the Kindle version, interrupted my reading of my other book, and started reading for our meeting tonight. (Almost done, actually. I'm a fast reader and it's an easy read. _The Girl with Seven Names_ by Hyeonseo Lee. Very good.)
> 
> If I do this and decide I like the book well enough, I'll order a physical copy of the book to keep.
> 
> I also can't do audio books. I don't process information aurally nearly as well as I do visually, so I find it difficult to concentrate when listening to a book.


We keep books that we want, but books that we don't see ourselves rereading or didn't like enough to keep, we _try_ to get rid of it. It's hard, though. I agree, the physical act of picking up a book, flipping through the pages, and then getting that aroma of glue/paper/dust.. very hard to beat.

As for finding a house with a library... I can relate. When we moved into our current house, we actually made a point to find a house that had a room for our bookshelves. We made the room an office, but then had to move our books when we turned the room into a nursery. But, we bought a little bookcase for our daughter.

While I do tend to get easily distracted on screens, as well, I think I'd prefer to read on a screen than a book. Not from the actual aspect of reading, but rather from the aspect that I almost always have my phone on me--books, not so much. So, while I don't enjoy it as much, I'm more likely to actually read more.

Regarding audiobooks, I was the same way--I didn't process information aurally as well as visually. However, over the past few years, I've made it a point to start improving my listening skills. I'm often on the phone with clients or others, and I often find myself either getting distracted or just not able to process the information well enough. And, when the client tells you once, they don't like telling you again. So, I started by listening to podcasts on my drive to and from work, which really helped me (I still get distracted too easily, though). Now, I can't get enough of audiobooks. When I sit in traffic, instead of getting frustrated, I actually enjoy the time "reading".


----------



## davidharmier60

Gonna be this next time I read.




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## KmH

The Genius of Birds - Jennifer Ackerman
New York Times Bestseller
14 day loan from Bridges.Overdrive.com

_On Deck_:
Nonsense on Stilts - Massimo Pigliucci
How To Tell Science From Bunk!
14 day loan from Bridges.Overdrive.com


----------



## Gary A.

The Los Angeles Times: The returns from yesterday's primary elections.


----------



## Breezy85

I'm not currently reading anything, but when I do, I love picking up C.S. Lewis books


----------



## waday

@terri, I finished the book (_Dark Matter_ by Blake Crouch). I’ll rate it a 5/5 (more like 4.5, but I’ll round up). It kept my attention and made me want to finish it. If you like science fiction and thrillers, you’ll enjoy the book. I’m betting that those who “live and breathe” books will likely rate this anywhere between 3 and 4 stars generally (more on this below). I really enjoyed the sci-fi part of it, so that probably had some influence on my overall score. 

The book definitely had some ups and downs, but overall it seemed well thought out. I enjoyed the writing.

While it was good, it was pretty easy to figure out. Even down to certain ideas—even the one thing that was considered “random”. And… this isn’t a “new” story, something you’ve probably read and seen in movies many times. But, I enjoyed the author’s take on it, which involved quantum physics. Who doesn’t want to read about quantum physics?

While it kept my attention, one thing that kinda detracted from the book was that it felt like it was written specifically to be a movie. As I was reading it, I could imagine the scenes in my head, how a movie script might change certain scenes, and how the plot might be revised slightly to fit the big screen. I felt like it ignored little details that would typically be explained in a book but were not included specifically because it was written like a movie. I even thought about how the beginning of the book was like a cold open.

It was a great rework of an old story, and I enjoyed the science and physics part of it. 

Overall, it could have been excellent, but it was still very good. I would recommend it for sci-fi/thriller fans.


----------



## davidharmier60

Do LOVE me some WEB Griffin. 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## waday

_The Lonely Hearts Hotel_ by Heather O'Neill


----------



## Gary A.

_Heat, _by Bill Buford.  "An amateur's adventures as a kitchen slave, line cook, pasta-maker, and apprentice to a Dante-quoting butcher in Tuscany"


----------



## JonA_CT

Just finished Unmaking a Murderer: The Framing of Steven Avery by Shaun Attwood. Attwood is English and is a convicted felon in the United States (who is never allowed to return). He wrote a bunch of books about his experiences with addiction and running an ecstasy ring in Arizona, and his ensuing experience with Sheriff Joe and the Arizona jails and prisons. It was pretty interesting stuff.

This book is talking about the science and social science behind how prosecutors get convictions, and it includes lots of transcript from trials, jury interviews, interrogations, etc. It lists 10 different ways that information can be manipulated and how the system is heavily tilted in the favor of the government. He definitely exhibits some bias, but it was an interesting read, and it definitely sheds light on how at least some innocent people can be convicted of crimes. (For those who watched the series...it goes much further in depth into the case and the players behind the conviction, if you're interested in it.)

It's also amazing how someone who lives outside of London is able to research and write a book about a county in Wisconsin while never visiting.

PS...for those of you who Kindle, this is part of Kindle Unlimited. I read it for free (well...you know what I mean).


----------



## jcdeboever

I Live for This: Baseball's Last True Believer

Biography on Tommy Lasorda. What a good read but you have to love baseball.


----------



## Gary A.

jcdeboever said:


> I Live for This: Baseball's Last True Believer
> 
> Biography on Tommy Lasorda. What a good read but you have to love baseball.


Oh man, I love Tommy ... but most people in Los Angeles love Tommy.  During a pregame warmup, he gave me the cap he was wearing.


----------



## KmH

Formerly Known As Food - Kristin Lawless

 How the Industrial Food System Is Changing Our Minds, Bodies, and Culture.


----------



## espresso2x

_Round-up_ of recent, used books:

George Gurdjieff - Beelzebub's Tales to His Grandson;
In Search of The Miraculous - P.D Ouspensky;
Architecture : Sculpture - Werner Sewing;
Zen and The Art of Archery - Eugen Herrigel;
Impro for Storytellers - Keith Johnstone.


----------



## Breezy85

These forums? LOL


----------



## jcdeboever

Father Fuji's, Father. What a great read, 2nd time around.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

11.22.63 by Stephen King


----------



## Warhorse

A re-read of Ayn Rand's "Atlas Shrugged". 

It's been more than  40 years since I originally read it. I'm betting I will have a different take on it these day's.


----------



## davidharmier60

More WEB Griffin 




Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## limr

_Things Fall Apart_ by Chinua Achebe


----------



## Peeb

Just starting “Killers of the Flower Moon” by David Grann


----------



## waday

Finishing up _The Night Circus_ by Erin Morgenstern


----------



## Gary A.

The Los Angeles Times. Front Page Headlines:

Timber proposal is more kindling for controversy / subhead- Trump's assertion that logging will reduce fire risk is disputed

Friend says he and Manafort were criminals / subhead- Richard Gates testifies in the fraud trial of his former boss, a onetime campaign for Trump

Trump revives harsh sanctions against Iran / subhead- President hopes the economic penalties will result in a nuclear pact tougher than the one he abandoned.

Mendocino blaze largest in recorded California history

Social media crackdown may be start of something / subhead- Tech giants remove conspiracy theorist's content


----------



## Jeff15

The Huffington Post.....


----------



## terri

Recently finished Book One of _Don Quixote._    It was great!   Not what I was expecting, and I also didn't expect to laugh so much.   I have the second part reserved for later.      Since it was written/published 10 years after the first part, I figured it's okay to take a break.   On many levels, I highly recommend.  

From that, I moved on to something more modern.   _A Man Called Ove _had been recommended to me.   Although I was fairly entertained through most of it, overall I thought it was a big yawn.   Saccharine for the last couple of chapters.   Maybe it was a poor followup to something as sweeping as _DQ_, but I was unmoved.


----------



## Gary A.

terri said:


> Recently finished Book One of _Don Quixote._    It was great!   Not what I was expecting, and I also didn't expect to laugh so much.   I have the second part reserved for later.      Since it was written/published 10 years after the first part, I figured it's okay to take a break.   On many levels, I highly recommend.
> 
> From that, I moved on to something more modern.   _A Man Called Ove _had been recommended to me.   Although I was fairly entertained through most of it, overall I thought it was a big yawn.   Saccharine for the last couple of chapters.   Maybe it was a poor followup to something as sweeping as _DQ_, but I was unmoved.


When working overseas, I’ve enjoyed rereading some of the old classics that I was forced to read in HS and college.  They were much much better the second time around. Cervantes’, _El Ingenioso Hidalgo Don Quijote de La Mancha_, is better read in Spanish as translations don’t do it justice.


----------



## Warhorse

1/3 the way through “Atlas Shrugged “.

Its a slow read, but very worth it.


----------



## terri

Gary A. said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Recently finished Book One of _Don Quixote._    It was great!   Not what I was expecting, and I also didn't expect to laugh so much.   I have the second part reserved for later.      Since it was written/published 10 years after the first part, I figured it's okay to take a break.   On many levels, I highly recommend.
> 
> From that, I moved on to something more modern.   _A Man Called Ove _had been recommended to me.   Although I was fairly entertained through most of it, overall I thought it was a big yawn.   Saccharine for the last couple of chapters.   Maybe it was a poor followup to something as sweeping as _DQ_, but I was unmoved.
> 
> 
> 
> When working overseas, I’ve enjoyed rereading some of the old classics that I was forced to read in HS and college.  They were much much better the second time around. Cervantes’, _El Ingenioso Hidalgo Don Quijote de La Mancha_, is better read in Spanish as translations don’t do it justice.
Click to expand...

I can appreciate that, but it's not likely to happen.   I enjoyed it thoroughly as it was, as it seemed a scholarly effort was made, with copious footnotes for expanded explanations, which quite often weren't necessary.   The story shines through.


----------



## davidharmier60

Mind Prey by John Sandford


----------



## waday

waday said:


> Finishing up _The Night Circus_ by Erin Morgenstern


Finished that book. Definitely one of my favorites. Ms. Morgenstern did a wonderful job at creating a fantasy world that sucked me in.

Just started _Wild_ by Cheryl Strayed.

Also, an interesting two part read from CNN:

Escape from the Mayo Clinic: Teen accuses world-famous hospital of 'medical kidnapping' - CNN
Escape from the Mayo Clinic: Parents break teen out of world-famous hospital - CNN


----------



## terri

Just finished _Dark Matter _which has generated lots of buzz.   It started off with a bang and, for me, ended with an eyeroll.   I enjoyed about 2/3 of it, though.    Meh.


----------



## Gary A.

terri said:


> Just finished _Dark Matter _which has generated lots of buzz.   It started off with a bang and, for me, ended with an eyeroll.   I enjoyed about 2/3 of it, though.    Meh.


Have a glass of wine.


----------



## terri

Gary A. said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished _Dark Matter _which has generated lots of buzz.   It started off with a bang and, for me, ended with an eyeroll.   I enjoyed about 2/3 of it, though.    Meh.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a glass of wine.
Click to expand...

What, was that your fave book, or something?   Lemme guess... it would be better if I'd read it in Spanish.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> Just finished _Dark Matter _which has generated lots of buzz.   It started off with a bang and, for me, ended with an eyeroll.   I enjoyed about 2/3 of it, though.    Meh.


Yeah, the ending was definitely an eyeroll. The last half to three-quarters was meh. I give it high remarks based on it being a decent sci-fi book.

Part of my issue with the book, which I believe I touched on before, was that it was written to be adapted into a movie/television script. It definitely helped pull me into the book, but it got tiring after a while.



Spoiler: Contains Spoilers



The ending where everyone just stepped aside? Yeah, that's so unrealistic. If there are an infinite number of himself running around, one of those men would be himself stopping himself. But, I guess that's for another door...

Plus, how many times did it take him to figure out how to pilot it and which was the correct door? And then he leaves it up to his son to figure out the next door when they don't have any of the vials left? Nope.


----------



## Gary A.

terri said:


> Gary A. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished _Dark Matter _which has generated lots of buzz.   It started off with a bang and, for me, ended with an eyeroll.   I enjoyed about 2/3 of it, though.    Meh.
> 
> 
> 
> Have a glass of wine.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What, was that your fave book, or something?   Lemme guess... it would be better if I'd read it in Spanish.
Click to expand...

LOL ... wine is helpful, almost medicinal when eye-to-eye with disappointments.


----------



## Gary A.

(PS- Everything is better in Spanish. )


----------



## terri

waday said:


> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished _Dark Matter _which has generated lots of buzz.   It started off with a bang and, for me, ended with an eyeroll.   I enjoyed about 2/3 of it, though.    Meh.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the ending was definitely an eyeroll. The last half to three-quarters was meh. I give it high remarks based on it being a decent sci-fi book.
> 
> Part of my issue with the book, which I believe I touched on before, was that it was written to be adapted into a movie/television script. It definitely helped pull me into the book, but it got tiring after a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Contains Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> The ending where everyone just stepped aside? Yeah, that's so unrealistic. If there are an infinite number of himself running around, one of those men would be himself stopping himself. But, I guess that's for another door...
> 
> Plus, how many times did it take him to figure out how to pilot it and which was the correct door? And then he leaves it up to his son to figure out the next door when they don't have any of the vials left? Nope.
Click to expand...

o HO, I must reply: 


Spoiler: Contains Spoilers



Totally what I was thinking!!  Plus, he spent a lot of time making sure we understood just how _awful_ it was to be in that box.   The uncertainty, the fear...and that's the best option for his wife and son?   Boo...hiss!


 

You know, I don't recall off the cuff reading that about it being script-ready, but it does explain a lot.   The fast action midway and beyond starts to feel like scenes from a movie.   So compelling at the beginning...so exhausting at the end!    

A lot of people love it, though.   Love the premise.   For me, a great idea that kinda went south.   It happens.


----------



## waday

terri said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> terri said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just finished _Dark Matter _which has generated lots of buzz.   It started off with a bang and, for me, ended with an eyeroll.   I enjoyed about 2/3 of it, though.    Meh.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, the ending was definitely an eyeroll. The last half to three-quarters was meh. I give it high remarks based on it being a decent sci-fi book.
> 
> Part of my issue with the book, which I believe I touched on before, was that it was written to be adapted into a movie/television script. It definitely helped pull me into the book, but it got tiring after a while.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Contains Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> The ending where everyone just stepped aside? Yeah, that's so unrealistic. If there are an infinite number of himself running around, one of those men would be himself stopping himself. But, I guess that's for another door...
> 
> Plus, how many times did it take him to figure out how to pilot it and which was the correct door? And then he leaves it up to his son to figure out the next door when they don't have any of the vials left? Nope.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> o HO, I must reply:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Contains Spoilers
> 
> 
> 
> Totally what I was thinking!!  Plus, he spent a lot of time making sure we understood just how _awful_ it was to be in that box.   The uncertainty, the fear...and that's the best option for his wife and son?   Boo...hiss!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know, I don't recall off the cuff reading that about it being script-ready, but it does explain a lot.   The fast action midway and beyond starts to feel like scenes from a movie.   So compelling at the beginning...so exhausting at the end!
> 
> A lot of people love it, though.   Love the premise.   For me, a great idea that kinda went south.   It happens.
Click to expand...

Totally agree! It was a really good premise and idea.

I need to clarify: I don't think he actually wrote it to be script-ready, but that's how I read it, LOL.  While I was reading it, I had mentioned to my wife that the book read like a movie. She mentioned that a previous novel of his was made into a series or movie. That confirmed it for me, lol.


----------



## terri

Ah, ok.   Yes - he is quite popular already, and some of his stuff is already on TV.    So I think your assessment is spot on!


----------



## pendennis

I'd seen the movie a number of times, and enjoyed Randall Wallace's interpretation of then-Lt. Col Harold Moore's "We Were Soldiers Once... And Young".  I decided to read the book.

Extremely glad I did.  I understand that movies have to compress, combine, edit, etc., but the book was so moving, and one of those in which I felt I would miss something when my reader's battery started to fade.

The battle, which really took place at places other than LZ Xray, was so fluid and fast, that it was difficult at times, to keep track of the officers and men who fought there.

It was one of the few books, over which I shed tears about the men who fought there, and how families were told of deaths and woundings by methods such as taxi-delivered telegrams.


----------



## CherylL

My summer reading was Next Year in Havana and The Alice Network.  Both had the same theme of writing of two women in two different times.  Next Year in Havana has the grand daughter traveling to Havana with her grandmother's ashes.  Present day and during the revolution.  The Alice Network is about occupied France in WW1 and WW2 with women as spies.


----------



## Frank F.

I am working again through Marshall B. Rosenberg's "Non Violent Communications", a world changing work that helped solve many a conflict in Northern Ireland, Palestine/Israel, cities with violent motor cycle gangs in the USA and milions of private and corporate cases.

He teaches us to see the world through new eyes and solve conflics by looking to the bottom of our and our communication partner's feelings and needs.

It is very often the case that all or most needs of all parties can be statisfied by cooperation while a competitive approach leaves all parties poorer, the winners and the losers.

Rosenberg died in 2015. Shortly after his death a revised (by his own hand) edition of his groundbreaking work was issued. Here is his website: Center for Nonviolent Communication: A Global Organization


----------



## SquarePeg

_Late Show_ by Michael Connelly - a new (hopefully?) series from him with a female detective as the lead.  As usual nicely written 3 dimensional characters and a story that pulls you in and moves right along.  She's not quite as anti-hero as his Bosch character but definitely not your typical main stream cookie cutter good guy.  Same feel as the Bosch novels with the seedy side of LA being the backdrop.  The twist was plausible and _almost_ a total surprise.


----------



## waday

_Midnight at the Bright Ideas Bookstore_ by Matthew Sullivan


----------



## Gary A.

The LA Times:  An article the legislators are on the verge mandating California to be a 100% renewable energy state.


----------



## Braineack

_A Darker Shade of Magic_ series. 

I'm on book two or three.  pretty good, Harry Potter-esque, but more adult.

https://www.amazon.com/Gathering-Shadows-Novel-Shades-Magic/dp/0765376474


----------



## SquarePeg

Braineack said:


> _A Darker Shade of Magic_ series.
> 
> I'm on book two or three.  pretty good, Harry Potter-esque, but more adult.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/Gathering-Shadows-Novel-Shades-Magic/dp/0765376474



Sounds like it might be something I would like.  Have you been watching The Magicians on SYFY?


----------



## Braineack

nope.  but i have been watching Laverne and Shirley from season 1. rofl.


----------



## Sabber

I'm now reading Thackeray Vanity Fair. By the way, recently released a series on this book. But I want to read the book first, then watch the show.


----------



## waday

waday said:


> _Midnight at the Bright Ideas Bookstore_ by Matthew Sullivan


Meh, it was alright. I think I’d rate it 2 stars.


----------



## waday

Now currently reading _The Girl on the Train_ by Paula Hawkins


----------



## CherylL

waday said:


> Now currently reading _The Girl on the Train_ by Paula Hawkins



That was a good book!  It was confusing at first because of double names for some of the characters.


----------



## compur

This forum.


----------



## waday

CherylL said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now currently reading _The Girl on the Train_ by Paula Hawkins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good book!  It was confusing at first because of double names for some of the characters.
Click to expand...

I’m really liking it so far. Yeah, I know what you mean with the double names!


----------



## SquarePeg

CherylL said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now currently reading _The Girl on the Train_ by Paula Hawkins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good book!  It was confusing at first because of double names for some of the characters.
Click to expand...


Loved the book. Was a bit surprised when the movie came out and the previews sold it more as a thriller than a drama.


----------



## RowdyRay

waday said:


> Now currently reading _The Girl on the Train_ by Paula Hawkins



Oooh, I've got this in my Kindle queue. No spoilers! 

Right now I'm reading Sacrifice by Carol Arnold. It's #3 in the detective Madison Knight series. Read some of her other works and they were OK, but this series is really good.


----------



## waday

RowdyRay said:


> No spoilers!


Lips are sealed!


----------



## Gary A.

LA Times:
"USC's Roberts fought racism in heart of Texas" 

A very interesting read, front page (not in the Sports Section).  In 1956 the University of Southern California brought an integrated football squad to play the Longhorns in Austin. Back then it was against Texas law, for SC's running back Roberts and the other black players, to play against white folk. Earlier in the season, the coaching staff suggested to Roberts that maybe he shouldn't play in Texas (literally fearing for Roberts' life).  Roberts replied that he'd rather quit the team than not go to Texas. Texas officials suggested the black members of the squad stay with east side families due to Jim Crow laws mandating segregated hotels.  Roberts' teammates said they wouldn't go if the team couldn't be housed as a team.  

There was a happy ending, CR Roberts ran for three touchdowns and 251 yards.  The Trojans defeated Texas.  In the first quarter the stands voiced chants of "Kill the N****" ... the game ended with many spectators giving Roberts a standing ovation.

A very interesting story.  Today, USC plays Texas again in Austin.


----------



## waday

SquarePeg said:


> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now currently reading _The Girl on the Train_ by Paula Hawkins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good book!  It was confusing at first because of double names for some of the characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loved the book. Was a bit surprised when the movie came out and the previews sold it more as a thriller than a drama.
Click to expand...

Just finished it, and I'll echo the comments on it being a good book and me loving it. I'd say 5 stars.

Quick possible spoiler, but just wanted to comment on something:


Spoiler: Possible spoiler



Was it just me, or did anyone else find it weird that everyone slept with everyone? I pity all their lives.



Then, as a surprise, the wife rented the movie, and we watched it yesterday. It was good, and had I not read the book, I think I would have liked the movie quite well. Definitely a little different, and they tried to capture the back and forth timeline of the book. They also tried to jam in all the important things from the book, so they did a good job with that. I wasn't exactly a fan of some of the things they changed (but I'm guessing they had to do it to make it fit within a movie), but at least they kept most of the major things.

I personally would have loved to see this as a made-for-TV movie in 3 parts. They could have really gotten into the details and did a lot with it from that perspective.


----------



## Jeff15

The Telegraph...


----------



## Gary A.

Leafing through two Anthony Bourdain cookbooks, _Appetites: A Cookbook_ and _Les Halles Cookbook_.

Each recipe has an introduction which makes one feels as if Bourdain is there right next to you in a discussion of food.


----------



## CherylL

waday said:


> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now currently reading _The Girl on the Train_ by Paula Hawkins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good book!  It was confusing at first because of double names for some of the characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loved the book. Was a bit surprised when the movie came out and the previews sold it more as a thriller than a drama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just finished it, and I'll echo the comments on it being a good book and me loving it. I'd say 5 stars.
> 
> Quick possible spoiler, but just wanted to comment on something:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Possible spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Was it just me, or did anyone else find it weird that everyone slept with everyone? I pity all their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, as a surprise, the wife rented the movie, and we watched it yesterday. It was good, and had I not read the book, I think I would have liked the movie quite well. Definitely a little different, and they tried to capture the back and forth timeline of the book. They also tried to jam in all the important things from the book, so they did a good job with that. I wasn't exactly a fan of some of the things they changed (but I'm guessing they had to do it to make it fit within a movie), but at least they kept most of the major things.
> 
> I personally would have loved to see this as a made-for-TV movie in 3 parts. They could have really gotten into the details and did a lot with it from that perspective.
Click to expand...


I saw the movie too and thought there was a good attempt at the angst.  My friend watched it with me who did not read the book and was totally confused.  I had to fill her in as the movie went along.


----------



## waday

CherylL said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SquarePeg said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CherylL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Now currently reading _The Girl on the Train_ by Paula Hawkins
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That was a good book!  It was confusing at first because of double names for some of the characters.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Loved the book. Was a bit surprised when the movie came out and the previews sold it more as a thriller than a drama.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just finished it, and I'll echo the comments on it being a good book and me loving it. I'd say 5 stars.
> 
> Quick possible spoiler, but just wanted to comment on something:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Possible spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Was it just me, or did anyone else find it weird that everyone slept with everyone? I pity all their lives.
> 
> 
> 
> Then, as a surprise, the wife rented the movie, and we watched it yesterday. It was good, and had I not read the book, I think I would have liked the movie quite well. Definitely a little different, and they tried to capture the back and forth timeline of the book. They also tried to jam in all the important things from the book, so they did a good job with that. I wasn't exactly a fan of some of the things they changed (but I'm guessing they had to do it to make it fit within a movie), but at least they kept most of the major things.
> 
> I personally would have loved to see this as a made-for-TV movie in 3 parts. They could have really gotten into the details and did a lot with it from that perspective.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw the movie too and thought there was a good attempt at the angst.  My friend watched it with me who did not read the book and was totally confused.  I had to fill her in as the movie went along.
Click to expand...

I can see her confusion, since a lot of the book is thought and introspection.


----------



## Rick Waldroup

_Fear,_ by Bob Woodward.  It is perhaps the greatest horror story I have ever read...


----------



## dxqcanada

_1984_, George Orwell ... I will say no more.


----------



## 480sparky

Started reading _Into The Wild_ by Jon Krakauer.


----------



## waday

_Astrophysics for People in a Hurry_ by Neil deGrasse Tyson


----------



## Designer

Gary A. said:


> Leafing through two Anthony Bourdain cookbooks, _Appetites: A Cookbook_ and _Les Halles Cookbook_.
> 
> Each recipe has an introduction which makes one feels as if Bourdain is there right next to you in a discussion of food.


Anthony Bourdain was an excellent writer.


----------



## Designer

dxqcanada said:


> _1984_, George Orwell ... I will say no more.


Uhhh... 

Right...

Better not say anything, because, (you know) that thing...


----------



## JonA_CT

waday said:


> _Astrophysics for People in a Hurry_ by Neil deGrasse Tyson



It wasn’t quick enough for me 

But I’ve never really appreciated physics the way I should.


----------



## davidharmier60

NO movie is EVER as good as the book. It just ain't possible.
Reading Stolen Prey by John Sandford


----------



## waday

JonA_CT said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> _Astrophysics for People in a Hurry_ by Neil deGrasse Tyson
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn’t quick enough for me
> 
> But I’ve never really appreciated physics the way I should.
Click to expand...

LOL.

I’m doing the audiobook, and NGT is reading it, so it’s going pretty well for me.  But then, I have an interest in physics, and I find it very interesting!


----------



## otherprof

dxqcanada said:


> _1984_, George Orwell ... I will say no more.


I saw someone last week wearing a hat with “Make Orwell Fiction Again.”


----------



## otherprof

davidharmier60 said:


> NO movie is EVER as good as the book. It just ain't possible.
> Reading Stolen Prey by John Sandford


Sorry, but The Godfather movie was great and the book was almost unreadable.


----------



## RowdyRay

Finished The Girl on the Train. I really enjoyed it. Was confusing at first, but couldn't put it down. Haven't seen the movie. Would like to, just to see how well they did. 

Currently reading, Hickory Dickory Dead by Cheryl Bradshaw. Didn't get great reviews. Read a number of her other books and they were great. This is the first in a new series, so we'll see how it goes. Next up is another by Cheryl called, Devil Died at Midnight. Another "one off", with better reviews. Got both free over the weekend. Sometimes you get what you pay for. Lol.


----------



## JustJazzie

I just finished "You are the Placebo" By Dr. Joe Dispenza, which I found quite thought provoking- I am looking forward to checking out his other titles, but for now I am following that up with a "The Reluctant Apostate" By Lloyd Evans.


----------



## SquarePeg

davidharmier60 said:


> NO movie is EVER as good as the book. It just ain't possible.
> Reading Stolen Prey by John Sandford



Silence of the Lambs
Godfather (I and II, not III)
Gone with the Wind


----------



## 480sparky

davidharmier60 said:


> NO movie is EVER as good as the book. It just ain't possible.



_Contact,_ Carl Sagan.  Movie is far better than the book.


----------



## compur

Superman


----------



## waday

What have I done. I started Walter Isaacson's _Leonardo da Vinci_. Audiobook for my commute. The book is nearly 17 hours; I may have to request a renewal for this one.


----------



## vagabondkidd

I'm currently reading After Dark by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## D7K

Last full read was Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance by R.M Pirsig


----------



## waday

_Life After Life_ by Kate Atkinson


----------



## Warhorse

After finishing "Atlas Shrugged" I was due for some lighter reading.
I am now reading "Camel Club" by David Baldaccj.


----------



## Warhorse

D7K said:


> Last full read was Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance by R.M Pirsig


Congratulations!
I have tried to read this book multiple times over the last 40 years or so, but could not get more than halfway through it. I will try it again soon.


----------



## limr

Warhorse said:


> After finishing "Atlas Shrugged" I was due for some lighter reading.
> I am now reading "Camel Club" by David Baldaccj.



Not light enough! After _Atlas Shrugged, _you need something like the Peanuts strip 

Her writing is very bludgeony.


----------



## Designer

limr said:


> Her writing is very bludgeony.


It's like work trying to get through one of her books.  

p.s.; new word I likes it


----------



## Designer

Warhorse said:


> D7K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last full read was Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance by R.M Pirsig
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> I have tried to read this book multiple times over the last 40 years or so, but could not get more than halfway through it. I will try it again soon.
Click to expand...

My English class required it.  Book report, naturally.


----------



## otherprof

SquarePeg said:


> davidharmier60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> NO movie is EVER as good as the book. It just ain't possible.
> Reading Stolen Prey by John Sandford
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Silence of the Lambs
> Godfather (I and II, not III)
> Gone with the Wind
Click to expand...

You are so right!  I found the novel, Godfather, almost unreadable. The movie was brilliant.


----------



## D7K

Designer said:


> Warhorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> D7K said:
> 
> 
> 
> Last full read was Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintenance by R.M Pirsig
> 
> 
> 
> Congratulations!
> I have tried to read this book multiple times over the last 40 years or so, but could not get more than halfway through it. I will try it again soon.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> My English class required it.  Book report, naturally.
Click to expand...


Bad break up, quit a big paying job, it was a gift from "her"... I sat next to the running water of the wear, and read it, I've read some Plato and other stuff, but I did enjoy this, I had my own "Pheadrus" I was fighting, I guess you can run but you can't hide...


----------



## limr

RowdyRay said:


> Finished The Girl on the Train. I really enjoyed it. Was confusing at first, but couldn't put it down. Haven't seen the movie. Would like to, just to see how well they did.



Don't know if you have seen the movie yet, but I would skip it. To be honest, I thought the book was okay - not that great but also nothing that I needed to throw across the room in disgust (*coughcoughTheHelpcoughcough*). But the movie was boring. They had it take place in NY, not London, for one, which isn't a bad thing in amd of itself, but it didn't really translate well in this case. And it made good actors look like they had the emotional range of a carrot.


----------



## Jeff15

I have a great book its full of pictures, >>>>>


----------



## bribrius




----------



## Fred von den Berg

Hercule Poirot's Christmas


----------



## bribrius




----------



## davidharmier60

The Renegades by T. Jefferson Parker. Not yet sure why Renegades but not too far along yet.


----------



## Warhorse

Currently reading “Kill Artist” by Daniel Silva.

Amazon just delivered a new copy of “Zen and The Art Of Motorcycle Maintenance” by Robert M. Pursing. This is the one I have tried to read on numerous occasions over the last forty years. I will have another go at it next.


----------



## webestang64

Barbara Stanwyck: A Biography by Al Diorio. 

Stanwyck is my favorite actress of all time.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Wind, Sand and Stars by Antoine de Saint-Exupéry.


----------



## Derrel

On-line articles about the effects of punctuation in the interpretation of text messages. Some fascinating research is ongoing.


----------



## otherprof

All the Light We Cannot See,  by Anthony Doerr.  I just finished reading it and can’t praise it enough.  It is set in France and Germany before, during and after WWII,  and it focuses primarily on the lives of children growing into young adulthood.  The characters are unforgettable.


----------



## vinithbraj

Reading  
12 Rules for Life


----------



## limr

_Burning Down the Haus_ about the East German punk rock scene in the late 70s into the early 90s.


----------



## snowbear

_A History of Mystic, Connecticut From Pequot Village to Tourist Town_.  I picked it up on our last trip through.


----------



## terri

Recently finished:   
_A Man Called Ove_, by Fredrik Backman, which I found wildly overrated.   It was loaned to me by an enthusiastic reader who loved it...ugh, I dislike having to carefully come up with nice things to say about something that I didn't care for.   

_11/22/63_, by Stephen King - also a loaner, from someone else.   I liked it better than _Ove_, and I've liked a lot of Stephen King's stuff in the past.   This one was interesting in premise but, for me, he made it overly long and injected what I found a needless scene involving the hero's love interest that made me like her much less.   It was annoying that the author found this necessary for no apparent reason other than to give the hero a chance to be The Rescuer.    Please!

_Moving Mars_, by Greg Bear.   (This one I discovered in one of our bookcases.   An old paperback.)  Now here is a male author who's not afraid to have a realistic heroine.   Sometimes sci-fi can be rough with character development, but not so in this one.   I enjoyed it thoroughly.    Lots of fun, with odd little details, that cracked me up.


----------



## JonA_CT

I finished up Educated by Tara Westover last week. I’ve moved on to Good Clean Fun by Nick Offerman.


----------



## Warhorse

Having finished "Atlas Shrugged", I am breezing through "Zen And The Art of Motorcycle Maintenance".


----------



## terri

That's one I'd like to re-visit.   (The "Zen" one, not AS.)

@otherprof:   That Anthony Doerr book sounds very interesting!    I might pick it up the next time I'm in a bookstore.   

Bookstores are my downfall.   I always come out with twice as many books as I think I'm going to get when I go in.    My "to be read" stack never ends!


----------



## otherprof

Warhorse said:


> Having finished "Atlas Shrugged", I am breezing through "Zen And The Art of Motorcycle Maintenance".


I loved “Zen and the Art of Motorcycle Maintance” when I read it decades ago. I might be ready to read it again.


----------



## limr

terri said:


> That's one I'd like to re-visit.   (The "Zen" one, not AS.)
> 
> @otherprof:   That Anthony Doerr book sounds very interesting!    I might pick it up the next time I'm in a bookstore.
> 
> Bookstores are my downfall.   I always come out with twice as many books as I think I'm going to get when I go in.    My "to be read" stack never ends!



I've picked up 3 books already during this trip.


----------



## Designer

Me again.  I'm ready to resume a book that I started last autumn, and was interrupted by holidays, family functions, and other books.  I was given this book by a friend of mine, and I'm very happy because I doubt if I would buy it. 

https://www.amazon.com/Tragedy-Hope...&keywords=tragedy+and+hope+by+carroll+quigley

I started skipping around in this because I didn't like the first chapter and other chapters looked more interesting.  I'll read the remaining chapters now that I'm reading it again.


----------



## JonA_CT

I just ordered The Coddling of the American Mind for a book group with my colleagues at work. I can't wait to see what their theories are.


----------



## limr

My book club just chose Tuesdays with Morrie for February's meeting. Gotta say I am not really looking forward to it.


----------



## otherprof

I’m reading “Carter Beats the Devil” and enjoying it so much I can’t wait for it not to end, as a friend of mine once put it.  Carter is a magician ( like Houdini, not a wizard) and the setting is the early twentieth century, around the time of President Harding. The historical detail is wonderful, and it has been a long time since I’ve found a novel so genuinely exciting. For those who liked “The Devil in the White City” this will be a treat.


----------



## JonA_CT

limr said:


> My book club just chose Tuesdays with Morrie for February's meeting. Gotta say I am not really looking forward to it.



Have you read it before? I read it a couple years ago at a time in my life that made it especially difficult. I’m not sure I could get through it again.

I know high school teachers who teach it every year...that would be rough on me.


----------



## limr

JonA_CT said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> My book club just chose Tuesdays with Morrie for February's meeting. Gotta say I am not really looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read it before? I read it a couple years ago at a time in my life that made it especially difficult. I’m not sure I could get through it again.
> 
> I know high school teachers who teach it every year...that would be rough on me.
Click to expand...


I have not. I have a feeling it's going to be a bit saccharine for my tastes.


----------



## JonA_CT

limr said:


> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> My book club just chose Tuesdays with Morrie for February's meeting. Gotta say I am not really looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read it before? I read it a couple years ago at a time in my life that made it especially difficult. I’m not sure I could get through it again.
> 
> I know high school teachers who teach it every year...that would be rough on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have not. I have a feeling it's going to be a bit saccharin for my tastes.
Click to expand...


Probably! That’s a good word to describe it.


----------



## limr

JonA_CT said:


> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonA_CT said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> limr said:
> 
> 
> 
> My book club just chose Tuesdays with Morrie for February's meeting. Gotta say I am not really looking forward to it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have you read it before? I read it a couple years ago at a time in my life that made it especially difficult. I’m not sure I could get through it again.
> 
> I know high school teachers who teach it every year...that would be rough on me.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have not. I have a feeling it's going to be a bit saccharin for my tastes.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Probably! That’s a good word to describe it.
Click to expand...


Le sigh. I'm betting my book group is going to love it.

I often find myself at odds with my book group. Listening to them prattle on about The Help was torturous, for example. I hated that book.

I know what the book is about and understand why it may trigger strong emotions in people as they remember people they've lost, etc. I get it. But I am predicting much gushing at the next meeting, and dear lord, do I hate gushing.


----------



## davidharmier60

The Library was closed yesterday because there was a food truck and they do double duty.
So I'm currently reading Lee Child- Never Go Back (a Jack Reacher novel)
I tend to like the strong loner type characters.


----------



## Scoody

Collateral Damage: Memoir of a Cross Eyed Sniper.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Alfie, by Bill Naughton.


----------



## CherylL

Just finished The Lost Girls of Paris by Pam Jenoff.  It is similar to The Alice Network by Kate Quinn.  Both are about women as WWII spies.  The one by Kate Quinn had much more details describing the scenes and emotion.


----------



## Warhorse

I was ready for some fun, fast reading. Having just finished David Baldacci's "The Forgotten", I'm now reading his book "Split Second" which introduces the characters Michelle Maxwell, and Sean King.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

The Locked Room, by Paul Auster.


----------



## limr

Well, I actually read Tuesdays with Morrie_. _Took me about 1.5 hours. My evaluation? Meh.

Also finished the book about East German punks (Burning Down the Haus by Tim Mohr. Highly recommend.)

Oh yeah, and Eyes of  the World: Robert Capa, Gerda Taro and the Invention of Modern Photojournalism. I put it down a while ago, though and honestly can't remember if I finished it all. I think I did, but I might re-read the last 3rd just in case. Plus I'm pretty sure I didn't finish all of the Appendices about the Spanish Civil War.

Now am onto I Am the Messenger by Markus Zusak.


----------



## JonA_CT

I was just thinking about you today when I saw it at the book store. Not surprised by your evaluation.

I recently finished All American Boys by Jason Reynolds and someone else. Can’t remember their name. It’s a Young Adult book that takes the same event and writes alternating chapters from a Black teen’s and white teen’s perspective. It was great and I think it’s one I’m going to look to buy a few of for 8th grade book clubs.


----------



## limr

This is one of the few recordings that exist of East German punk bands in the 80s. This was one of the first wave bands, formed in the early 80s. The song compares the Stasi to the SS, and two of the band members went to prison for a year just for singing it.

It's a shame that there isn't more of a historical record of these kids and their music. They were no joke and played a huge role in taking down the Berlin Wall.


----------



## jcdeboever

The Artists Mind; George Hagman


----------



## Dikkie

Still reading Dilbert...


----------



## Fred von den Berg




----------



## Jeff15

50 years in the sadle by major Bum Sore.....


----------



## Fujidave

Portrait Photography, by Erik Valind.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

The Bonfire of the Vanities, by Tom Wolfe.

I read as far as chapter 22 _Styrofoam Peanuts_ thirty odd years ago before my sister borrowed it whilst home on a break from college. I recovered the book from her house a couple of years ago when we were there during our holidays. I hope to get through without interruptions this time around.


----------



## CaboWabo

Mercury and Me by Jim Hutton

 The account of Freddie Mercury's relationship with Jim Hutton


----------



## Ysarex

Joe


----------



## Fred von den Berg

Cervantes, Don Quixote.


----------



## terri

Fred von den Berg said:


> Cervantes, Don Quixote.


I loved it.   Funnier and much more raucous than I expected.   I'll be interested in hearing what you think of it.


----------



## terri

I recently finished _All the Light We Cannot See,_ by Anthony Doerr.   Beautifully written book about a very hard time in history.

Thanks to @otherprof for recommending it!


----------



## NnamAries

A travelogue by Zukiswa Wanner.


----------



## Dikkie

Some said Catch-22 was a good read... So I started in this last week.

However, there's a mini-series now from this book, with Hugh Laurie and George Clooney...
Catch-22 (TV Mini-Series 2019– ) - IMDb


----------



## Warhorse

The Fix, by David Baldacci.


----------



## limr

In the middle of _The Goldfinch_ by Donna Tartt. It's a good solid 700+ pages (hardcover, natch), font relatively small, and the writing is really good. I love when I can really sink into a book like this.

The book I brought with me in case I finish _The Goldfinch_ while still on vacation is _The Badass Librarians of Timbuktu_ by Joshua Hammer. 

From the Amazon description:
"The Bad-Ass Librarians of Timbuktu is the wonderfully gripping story of Abdel Kader Haidara and the hundreds of ordinary Malians who, at great personal danger, endeavored to save the ancient fabled manuscripts of Timbuktu from destruction by Islamic jihadists."


----------



## limr

So, I finished _The Goldfinch_ on the boat.





Then, I had to read the 1st edition of _Our Man in Havana_ that I found at our stop in Boston. (I did insist on having a proper daiquiri while reading the book, though the drink pictured is actually Cunard's version of a Tom Collins, which I found better than their twist on the daiquiri.)





After finishing that, I started _Hagseed_ by Margaret Atwood, found in a little cafe/bookstore in Halifax.





I have to interrupt that temporarily to read _True Grit_ for my book club meeting on Friday. (Sorry, no pic for that. For the sake of time and convenience only, I downloaded an electronic copy and am reading it on my Chromebook. Would make for a boring picture.)


----------



## Ysarex




----------



## RVT1K

I've got two in progress although I have read both before.

At work, to read during lunch, I have "The Fossil Trail, How we know what we think we know about human evolution" by Ian Tattersall

At home I'm working on "The Origin of Species" by Charles Darwin.


----------



## BitGid

"On Photography" by Susan Sontag. It is a long read, and not nearly as philosophical or fundamental to the motivations of a photographer as Barthes (already mentioned here); however, the book feels expansive and covers historical concepts that explain the current landscape.
Cheers


----------



## terri

I've been toggling back and forth between _Life With Picasso,_ by Francoise Gilot and a writer named Carlton Lake, and _In Search of Our Mother's Gardens,_ by Alice Walker.   

Despite his being an arrogant, sexist little ass, she treats him quite fairly and her observations and explanations about his art processes are really quite good.   She also has some hilarious stories involving his eccentricities and general home life that are a lot of fun.   It was a different time, in so many ways.

Walker has interested me since reading a short story in an American Lit class, though I admit I thought I might be bored by the essay style.   I need not have worried; she is a brilliant and captivating writer.   I'll likely be taking a deep dive after this one.


----------



## Batista

The City and the City. Pretty entertaining for me, also I love detective stories.


----------



## mishele

My Statistics textbook! I would like to highly recommend it to anyone that has insomnia! 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Original katomi

The “from snap shots to great shots” series currently “ photographing wildlife” not the version how to photo wild things and live to tell about it lol
That and reading railway books
Seem to spend a lot of time here reading, does that count


----------



## Designer

Original katomi said:


> Seem to spend a lot of time here reading, does that count


No.


----------



## CherylL

The Paris Wife - Hemingway's  first wife Hadley.  She was originally from St. Louis.  Historical fiction.  

I read a bunch of WWII books of women spies and the Tattooist of Auschwitz.    Fascinating reads, but got depressing.  Switched it up and now reading a few beach reads.


----------



## Warhorse

Another Lee Child, Jack Reacher novel, "Midnight Line".


----------



## waday

Received the entire Harry Potter series as a Christmas present. Currently on book 5.

The first couple books were nice and short. The third was like, hey, I’m getting a little more involved and serious. Then the fourth book was like, hahaha, too bad sucker, you’re too far in to stop now, here’s a gazillion pages and good luck with the rest of the series.

Ok, I’m only half kidding. I think the fourth has been my favorite so far. We’ll see if it stays that way after 5, 6, and 7.


----------



## zombiesniper

As anyone said the owners manual recently?!?



I mean it.


Read it.



Before asking questions that are answered within.



'Cmon, I'm waiting.


----------



## Designer

zombiesniper said:


> As anyone said the owners manual recently?!?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it.
> 
> 
> Read it.
> 
> 
> 
> Before asking questions that are answered within.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Cmon, I'm waiting.


I just ordered a manual that I didn't have.  I will probably read it word-for-word, as is my custom.


----------



## waday

zombiesniper said:


> As anyone said the owners manual recently?!?
> 
> 
> 
> I mean it.
> 
> 
> Read it.
> 
> 
> 
> Before asking questions that are answered within.
> 
> 
> 
> 'Cmon, I'm waiting.


Spotted this a few years ago:


----------



## Warhorse

"The Family Corleone" - Ed Falco

Not a good book in the least, I'm reading it at bedtime, and it is putting me to sleep fast.


----------



## Original katomi

A lot of e books  the colour of magic was the last


----------



## terri

_Titus Groan, _by Mervyn Peake.   Totally having fun with it!    

In a few reviews I've read, as the first of a series of so-called "Gormenghast novels," this one is considered the best.   Maybe that's true, or maybe it's because the reader has no idea what he's getting into with the first one, so it carries the element of the unknown, with introduction to characters and style, which can't exist in subsequent books.   Right now, I'm just having fun.   .

What writing!  I feel the need to have stormy skies outside, while I sit inside by the fire wrapped in a blanket to keep down goosebumps, while I read.   From the very first page, describing the tower of the castle of Gormenghast: 

“This tower, patched unevenly with black ivy, arose like a mutilated finger from among the fists of knuckled masonry and pointed blasphemously at heaven."

Well, alrighty then.  

Later, this, on describing a reaction from an unsavory character:

"His face remained like a mask, but deep down in his stomach, he grinned."       

Yeah.   It's like that.


----------



## Warhorse

The Oath by John Lescroart


----------



## Designer

I just finished "The Language Police" by Diane Ravitch

Amazon.com : the language police how pressure groups restrict what students learn

How Pressure Groups Restrict What Students Learn.


----------



## NancyMoranG

I MAY have posted a book and author on here in 2015 about Rossevelt and CCC programs during depression. 
I can't remember author and there are TOO many books to just look up randomly. 
Is there a way to see my posts from 2015 on here?

I tried paging back, but it would take forever at 2 pgs at a time..
Thanks.


----------



## Warhorse

"The Millionaires" by Brad Meltzer


----------



## waday

Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows. Started the series in very late December, since I received the entire series as a gift for Christmas.


----------



## johngpt

waday said:


> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows. Started the series in very late December, since I received the entire series as a gift for Christmas.


We had started the Potter books when our kids were young enough to be read to. By Goblet of Fire they were each reading on their own and the books would pass from me to older son to younger son. Kim would be last as she would have the least time to read and we didn't want to be held up.


----------



## johngpt

Right now I'm reading on the Kindle a sci-fi classic, _Galactic Patrol_ by E.E. "Doc" Smith. It had started in 1937 as a serial in the magazine _Astounding Science Fiction_ that had been edited by John Campbell. It was compiled into book form around 1940.

Doc Smith was a strong influence on the sci-fi genre. Heinlein, Asimov and Clarke are among those crediting him as influencing their thoughts and writing. I can see why now that I'm about 50% through the story!


----------



## waday

johngpt said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> Harry Potter and the Deathly Hallows. Started the series in very late December, since I received the entire series as a gift for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> We had started the Potter books when our kids were young enough to be read to. By Goblet of Fire they were each reading on their own and the books would pass from me to older son to younger son. Kim would be last as she would have the least time to read and we didn't want to be held up.
Click to expand...

That’s awesome! You’re the second person that told me they’re reading/read the series to their kids. I’m excited for our daughter to read them... but as she has a 2-year old’s attention span, that probably won’t be for some time.


----------



## johngpt

waday said:


> That’s awesome! You’re the second person that told me they’re reading/read the series to their kids. I’m excited for our daughter to read them... but as she has a 2-year old’s attention span, that probably won’t be for some time.


We read to the kids every night, probably up until middle school/junior high.


----------



## Overread

johngpt said:


> Right now I'm reading on the Kindle a sci-fi classic, _Galactic Patrol_ by E.E. "Doc" Smith. It had started in 1937 as a serial in the magazine _Astounding Science Fiction_ that had been edited by John Campbell. It was compiled into book form around 1940.
> 
> Doc Smith was a strong influence on the sci-fi genre. Heinlein, Asimov and Clarke are among those crediting him as influencing their thoughts and writing. I can see why now that I'm about 50% through the story!



On a totally random whim I looked that book up and was rather surprised. I've seen the anime Lensman years and years ago (sadly one of those series where the original UK translation has fallen into the cracks of only being found on rare vhs hidden in peoples attics with no dvd adaptation - only the US which has different audio). I loved that film! And now I find its based on a series - so I've had to go pick up Triplanetary on kindle!


----------



## Designer

johngpt said:


> We read to the kids every night, probably up until middle school/junior high.


My wife did that as well.


----------



## waday

johngpt said:


> waday said:
> 
> 
> 
> That’s awesome! You’re the second person that told me they’re reading/read the series to their kids. I’m excited for our daughter to read them... but as she has a 2-year old’s attention span, that probably won’t be for some time.
> 
> 
> 
> We read to the kids every night, probably up until middle school/junior high.
Click to expand...

Nice, we are trying to do that, as well. Reading is part of her bedtime routine now. We read 2-3 of her board books. And sometimes one of her board books three times.


----------



## Original katomi

The lens man series is only part of the doc smith books I will have to go and dig up my old e books but have a look for vortex blaster/buster it’s a stand alone but is linked to the lensman series


----------



## pendennis

Just finished a great book on the 1918 "Spanish Flu" pandemic - 
 The Great Influenza: The Story of the Deadliest Pandemic in History
by:  John M. Barry
This is the "real life" story of how the 1918 pandemic started in Southwest Kansas, and how it spread, and was fought by medical scientists, in an age when virology and epidemiology were just getting started.  The book also details just how vaccines were made under what we would say were medieval conditions.  It also shows that after 100 years, the pandemic is still being studied.

I also just reread a great book on evolution -
 The Evolution of Everything: How New Ideas Emerge 
by:  Matt Ridley 

Matt Ridley goes into great detail about how the science of evolution came about, and how we've come to discover that technology drives science.


----------



## johngpt

Overread said:


> On a totally random whim I looked that book up and was rather surprised. I've seen the anime Lensman years and years ago (sadly one of those series where the original UK translation has fallen into the cracks of only being found on rare vhs hidden in peoples attics with no dvd adaptation - only the US which has different audio). I loved that film! And now I find its based on a series - so I've had to go pick up Triplanetary on kindle!


I started reading Triplanetary but it was as slow as trying to read Tolkien's _The Silmarillion_! 
Galactic Patrol moves along.
The writing style is very different. Correct usage of English. Complete sentences.
Heroes instead of anti-heroes.
It's easy to tell that it was written 80 years ago.
I doubt I'll continue with the series but it's taking me back to my youth when I was reading _The Rover Boys_, a series published between 1899 and 1926. 
It's also reminding me of cowboy movies from the silent era.


----------



## johngpt

Original katomi said:


> The lens man series is only part of the doc smith books I will have to go and dig up my old e books but have a look for vortex blaster/buster it’s a stand alone but is linked to the lensman series


He had also written a _Skylark_ series that I might check for current availability.


----------



## oldhippy

The Murmur Of Bees


----------



## johngpt

_When Eagles Dare_ a sci-fi novel by Doug Dandridge, set in the Four Horsemen universe created by Mark Wandrey.


----------



## Warhorse

True Crime, by Andrew Klavan


----------



## VidThreeNorth

Years ago I bought a 1st generation Kobo ebook reader and it came with 100 free old books.  Of those, I probably had only read about a dozen before on real paper.  Since then, I have read some on the ebook reader.  Before the pandemic I had finished a collection of Aesop's Fables.  A long time ago I wanted to read "The Brothers Karamazov."  Well actually, I didn't really want to read it.  I would have preferred to see the movie.  But it was not included on my ebook reader.  So I decided to read "Anna Karenina" instead.  I've gotten about 5 chapters in so far.  It's not bad.


----------



## Warhorse

True Crime, by Andrew Klavan 

I found this to be an excellent, albeit dark, well written book.


----------



## Original katomi

Practical photography, back issues


----------



## terri

Recently finished _How to Do Nothing: Resisting the Attention Economy_, by Jenny Odell.   Decent enough, with some local history (she lives in and around Oakland, CA), and lots of good anecdotal stories.   Her argument is how to step back from the thousand little things that sap our attention, like social media and excessive work habits in particular - and learn to give yourself down time to do with what you will.   

This was written only last year, yet it already has a dated feel to me.   The Covid-19 pandemic has changed so much about our lives - a lot of people are learning to do what she's advocating out of sheer circumstances.   It's very strange.

Still an interesting read for its own sake.


----------



## Designer

Original katomi said:


> Practical photography, back issues


I am wondering about your impression of technology/gear looking back in time.


----------



## Original katomi

@Designer
Hi I read the back issues for ideas or to refresh my brain on how to do something, never really looked at the tech/gear
I fine that the back issues are still talking about things I can do with my PSE9 a lot of current issues talk about things I have not got on my old version 
As for technology/gear a lot of mine is from the used section of my local ish camera shop
Or I will look up reviews on line for items I am interested in


----------



## Warhorse

Just starting "The Quest" by Nelson DeMille. It was first published in 1975, when he was not so well known, this one is a substantial  rewrite done by the author in 2014.


----------



## Space Face

I started reading Outlander but then watched the first episode of the TV series, which was pretty dreadful so I stopped.


----------



## Ysarex




----------



## Fred von den Berg

Recently I've read _*The Chemistry of Death*_ by Simon Beckett and *The Heart is a Lonely Hunter *by Carson McCullers. Right now I'm reading *The Remains of the Day* by Kazuo Ishiguro.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

The written word continues its winding tale in the shape of *Thirteen Guests *by J. Jefferson Farjeon, *Three Stories and an Observation* by Patrick Süskind, and a collection of short stories by Roberto Bolaño: German title _*Cowboygräber *_(Sepulcros de Vaqueros)_._


----------



## waday

Space Face said:


> I started reading Outlander but then watched the first episode of the TV series, which was pretty dreadful so I stopped.


Ugh, I got drawn into that series. My wife started it, and then was like, “hey, can we watch this at night together?” Now I’m trapped and hooked waiting for the next season. In a similar fashion to several other fantasy related shows on paid channels, the sex scenes tended to stop after a couple of seasons, meaning there was more room for dialogue and actual substance. LOL


----------



## ac12

So bored that I read the eight books of the _Harry Potter_ series, then I watched the eight videos TWICE.
The biography of _Fleet Admiral Chester Nimitz_.
Now I am reading the _Temeraire_ (dragon) series.  I finished #5, and am waiting for #6 to arrive.


----------



## NancyMoranG

This summer inreread some Michael Connelly books and now onto Vince Flynn. I read these years ago but enjoy both authors. They are 'comfort' reads for me..


----------



## Warhorse

Almost  finished with Noah Boyd's "Agent X".


----------



## VidThreeNorth

"Ghost in the Shell" by Shirow Masamune (or Masamune Shirow as he is called in Japan)

By chance, I stumbled into a bunch of videos reviewing and explaining the "Ghost in the Shell" franchise.  Being old, and having lived through stuff, my opinions and experiences are sometimes different from those of people who are not.  Sometimes, I am interested to find out things I did not know, and sometimes I reflect on things that I remember, and sometimes, I disagree with what some people say or do.  The "GitS" franchise was a significant experience for me, but it has become a much bigger franchise, with legitimate differences.  So I found more that I disagreed with than usual, but how I "feel" about it is variable -- depends on what I ate for breakfast. .  . .

What separates me from the most common views is that I come at it more as a fan of Masamune Shirow's original manga (Japanese comicbook), whereas most of todays fans take their opinion from the Oshii Mamoru's first movie.  The first time I saw the original movie, I thought it was ok, but disappointing on a few points.  I remember hearing much stronger negative opinions from Shirow fans.  If I were to rate that movie today, my opinion has not changed.  It is/was a "very good" movie.  When I read or hear exalting praise for it, it makes me cringe a bit.

The tone of the whole movie was downbeat and pensively dramatic.  The original manga was more balanced, like Shakespeare.  Yes it could have somber issues and gritty presentation, but it also had humour and slapstick.  His margin notes added philosophical and technical scope, and yes, more humour.  From a technical film perspective, I eventually heard that in one particular respect, Oshii had the same opinion that I did.  The colour palette and its use were not well done.

I felt that his later "version 2.0" release, with added CGI was much better.  Ironically, I ran across opinions that the added CGI in "version 2.0" and the CGI in "Part II, Innocence" was inferior.  I would wonder if people like that would trash T S Eliot's poetry because he mixed his styles and genres?  I don't have such a limited appreciative scope, and when those people grow older, they might find that they don't either.

Regarding the "2.0" release, the worst moment in that whole movie was still there.  There is a short "moment" in a morning scene which was only drawn in outlines, signifying bright light as one wakes up.  I didn't like that the first time I saw it, and overall, I think it's just plain lame.  It just looks like the artwork was "unfinished".

I'll shorten my thoughts about this stuff by saying that the best animated version of "GitS" was the first season TV show.  I found out recently that Shirow _did_ actually consult for that show.  The funny thing is that years ago, when it was "new", I was talking to another Shirow fan and we agreed that despite its changes, that TV show was much closer to Shirow's manga, and we were both much more enthusiastic about it.  Yet neither of us knew that he had anything to do with it.  We just recognized the balance, the details, and generally, the feeling of the show.

Lastly, about the Scarlet Jo movie:  I didn't mind that SJ played the Major.  I have heard that Shirow did not mind it either.  In fact, if you go to real Shirow fans in general they could probably predict that Shirow would not have minded.  Why?  Well, because in the "Vol 2" manga, the Major takes a few new bodies (yes, plural) and the main body she uses is a red-head with, I think, a deliberately western look.  This came long before the movie.  The fact is, as a cyborg, she could look like anyone, and in Shirow's books, the world, and specifically Japan, in the future, is much more cosmopolitan.

What I did mind was the "Robocop" re-write of the story line.  Whether you come at it as a Shirow fan or an Ohshii fan, either had strong stories, and Shirow in particular, I think was more optimistic, and original.  It was like taking a Batman story and changing the names to characters from Hamlet and trying to pass it off as a new version of "Hamlet".  Why bother?  But I do feel badly that SJ herself became any kind of a target or negative opinions.  All things considered, she did fine in the movie, and handled the criticism as well as could be expected.

Anyway, you can file this under books or television or movies.  The franchise covers all three.  But it started, essentially as a set of magazines and books.


----------



## oldhippy

Dr Zhivago, by Boris Pasternak.


----------



## Original katomi

Just started to re read/listen to my Terry Pratchet disc World Series books/audio books


----------



## Overread

VidThreeNorth I think one key thing with the original Ghost in the Shell film is that it makes use of a lot of silent story telling. The scent you point out of the Major waking up in a dark room with almost no detail save for the light from the window and then leaving. I can see how you would think its an empty scene, however to me its telling us a part of her story, its showing, in a way, how empty her life is. Her home is just a place she sleeps in, there's no comforters, no company, no decorations or distractions. It's an empty room which is suggestive of the empty feelings that she's full of. 
We get the same with the 10 minute song and silent part of story telling again in the middle of the film (a scene which I utterly love). Again we get hints and glimpses of the world around (mood setting) but also of her. There's that sense of her seeing her body as a product, a machine, a face that's replicated the world over and sold on a shelf. Again highlighting this empty feeling and her confusion about her own existence. 


My feeling is that the story we get in the film is very much the end of her character story arc. The Stand Alone Complex series is "better" in that it starts the story telling much earlier and we see far more of her slide into depression and isolation. Personally I've always been rather fond of the fact that elements of both the SAC series and the two films actually link up rather well and explain each other. The only oddity is Togasa who in the film is a rookie to the unit, whilst in the SAC series he rises, by the second season, to be organising the team. Yet many of the events and the general story flow of the SAC series build themselves really well into leading into creating the Major character who appears in the first film. 

But the Ghost in the Shell productions on TV are confusing. There's the original two films; then the Stand Alone Complex series and then a more recent "origins" style series of animated adventures. Each one is technically in a unique world setting (ergo they are not formally meant to link up). Ontop of that is the original Manga (something that I've dipped into but really need to get further with reading); which is again in its own continuity.


----------



## zombiesniper

Has anyone said "My camera manual." lately?


----------



## Overread

zombiesniper said:


> Has anyone said "My camera manual." lately?



Bah not until Canon makes a 7DMIII and I find a rainbow and a pot of gold to afford it ;P


----------



## snowbear

"The Acadian Exiles: A Chronicle of the Land of Evangeline" by Sir Arthur G. Doughty.


----------



## VidThreeNorth

Overread said:


> VidThreeNorth
> . . .



The thing that annoyed some Shirow fans is Ohshii's portrayal of Motoko as being "empty" at that point in her life.  Shirow didn't really seem to intend that.  In the manga, she has friends, and an active life outside her job.  Neither was her main home particularly "empty".  When she joined with the Puppet Master, Shirow took pages with a long discussion between them.  She was not someone "at the end of her life" or destitute in any way.  That makes her choice, perhaps, one of bravery, or maybe profound curiosity.

Actually, I don't mind it.  But it makes me wonder if Ohshii is a particularly "angsty" person, or whether he just thought it would be easier for a movie audience (who only gets to see an hour or two of a person's "life") to accept.

Ironically, I think Motoko would fit well in one of Heinlein's later stories.


----------



## VidThreeNorth

zombiesniper said:


> Has anyone said "My camera manual." lately?



I did, but I think it was in another topic.  Unfortunately, there is not really much beyond installing the batteries in some modern manuals.


----------



## dxqcanada

Instructions on how to set the tension of a Speed Graphic focal plane shutter ... which are not really clear.


----------



## Overread

VidThreeNorth said:


> Overread said:
> 
> 
> 
> VidThreeNorth
> . . .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The thing that annoyed some Shirow fans is Ohshii's portrayal of Motoko as being "empty" at that point in her life.  Shirow didn't really seem to intend that.  In the manga, she has friends, and an active life outside her job.  Neither was her main home particularly "empty".  When she joined with the Puppet Master, Shirow took pages with a long discussion between them.  She was not someone "at the end of her life" or destitute in any way.  That makes her choice, perhaps, one of bravery, or maybe profound curiosity.
> 
> Actually, I don't mind it.  But it makes me wonder if Ohshii is a particularly "angsty" person, or whether he just thought it would be easier for a movie audience (who only gets to see an hour or two of a person's "life") to accept.
> 
> Ironically, I think Motoko would fit well in one of Heinlein's later stories.
Click to expand...


I suspect it was easier for him to present that kind of idea in the short time frame of the film. Having her full of life and love of life and then suddenly throwing it away could be quite a major ending, but its also rather a sudden move with so little character development time. Interestingly though the way she acts in the SAC series broadly follows a similar path; perhaps not quite as desolate as the film portrays, but you can certainly see herself closing off avenues and contacts and, if not losing a love of life; at least withdrawing more into herself with conflict about her self identity. 

I also thought that there's an interesting sub-plot in the SAC series in that the "puppetmaster" is half said to have been born in the web; whilst in the SAC series her once lover does throw himself into the void of nothing (or at least that was his intention before it all failed). So you get some sense that she's not jsut running from herself but perhaps running toward that.


----------



## Fred von den Berg

SPQR, from Mary Beard.


----------



## RVT1K

The Crucible of Creation, The Burgess Shale and the Rise of Animals

by Simon Conway Morris

 Nerdy paleontology stuff focusing on the development of very early life based on discoveries made in Canada in an area know as the Burgess Shale. 
 Far deeper than you can get in popular-science articles but not as dry as a text book. 



Another book I read on the subject was Wonderful Life, The Burgess Shale and the Nature of History by Stephen Jay Gould.

In an odd coincidence, the other day we were watching one on the episodes of Ken Burns' "Baseball" series and S.J. Gould was one of several people featured to tell their baseball stories.


----------



## Warhorse

Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly


----------



## AlexNillson89

The Thirteenth Tale
I really loved the atmosphere of the book and the little mysteries too. I believe I know how it ends and what happens (and who's who)


----------



## NancyMoranG

Warhorse said:


> Dark Sacred Night - Michael Connelly



I really like his books!
Just saw yesterday he is involved with filming tv series on the Lincoln Lawyer character. Not played by Mcconnahey on tv. 
No cross character appearances because Bosch is another 'network', and joked it would take the Supreme Court to get the networks to allow it.


----------



## Ysarex




----------



## MaryJ92

Designer said:


> I enjoy reading mostly non-fiction on nearly any topic, but since I have just been into some books on photography, I thought it might be fun to share with each other what we are reading lately.
> 
> I just finished "The photographer's Eye" by Michael Freeman.  I enjoyed it so much that I immediately began reading it a second time.  Excellent writing, illustrations, examples, and thought process.  Less than exemplary editing, but that is their business, not mine.
> 
> Currently I am reading "Photography Your Way" - A Career Guide to Satisfaction and Success, by Chuck DeLaney.  This was published in 2000, so some parts of it are quaintly outdated, but there is a wealth of information that remains current, or that will probably never be outdated.  For instance; the author gives his advice on building a business that can easily be translated to be relevant to building nearly any business, not just that of photography.  It is very well written, and I have noticed only one typo so far.
> 
> As for other photography books, I read "Nikon Speedlight Handbook" by Stephanie Zettl.  This one can be used as a reference, and so I have consulted it several times whenever I have a question for which I need a refresher.
> 
> My other interests include architecture, politics, social studies, yoga, and more.  I keep up with current events by reading a semi-monthly news and commentary magazine (not the one you think), websites, and of course, TPF.
> 
> If you would like to share your latest reading material, please tell us!


I am reading Pride and Prejudice. Absolutely in love with this love story! I think I watched the movie 4 times and it is my second book reading!


----------



## Warhorse

I enjoy fiction, and am currently finishing Vince Flynn’s “The Third Option”.


----------



## Dikkie

Currently, The Power of Now, Eckhart Tolle
and The Four Hour Workweek from Timothy Ferriss


----------



## Original katomi

Currently photography books on lighting set up eg studio lighting


----------



## CherylL

Just finished The Authenticity Project by Clare Pooley.  Fun read.


----------



## Kevintt

The Quest by Nelson DeMille


----------



## Warhorse

Act of Treason by Vince Flynn


----------



## nokk

first law series by joe abercrombie.  i'm almost through the second book, an excellent fantasy trilogy.


----------



## zoey

I am almost at the end of Isabel Allende's 'A long petal of the sea'. She sure can paint images with her words!  There is such a flow in her work, that it took me on a journey to places I have never been to, in times gone by.


----------



## RVT1K

Just finished the seventh book in the Frontlines series by Marko Kloos. 

I thought this was the last one but the story isn't even being close to coming to an end!!??


----------



## Ploetze

*The God of Small Things by Arundhati Roy*
Had to start this book a second time before I really got into it. It creeps into you like rain forest dampness. Very evocative and very powerful. While the setting is Kerala, in tropical southern India, it could be anywhere rural and stifling. I thought of the American deep south more than once. Strikingly original writing — but not an easy read.


----------



## EvaWill

oldhippy said:


> Dr Zhivago, by Boris Pasternak.


This is a strange book, there is no main plotline in it, though a human's life is a plotline per se. Despite it, this is one of the most impressive books for me. It's definitely a masterpiece.


----------



## Warhorse

Jonathon Kellerman’s “Silent Partner”.


----------



## Ysarex




----------



## CherylL

I just finished Anxious People by Fredrik Backman.  A little mystery with quirky people.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

If you know the work of the McCourt brothers, Frank and Malachy, then you have probably heard of this one.


----------



## limr

I'm making my way through two books, which is unusual for me.

I started both House Made of Dawn by N.Scott Momoday and Tar Baby by Toni Morrison for my book club. Neither has grabbed me all that much. I've read Momoday before but it was a different sort of a book than this one. It's great writing but a very slow story so not really a page-turner. So I started it but didn't finish it for the book club meeting. Then came another month and another book, so I decided to start the Morrison book and read the two books at the same time. Well, that one is also pretty slow going. I've read plenty of Morrison's work and I know what a great story teller she is, so I have a feeling it's going to pick up as I get further into it. And I am almost compulsive about finishing just about any book that I start, so no matter how slow, I have to finish them.

I've been in a bit of a reading slump so I was afraid I was losing my ability to just sink into a book and get lost in it - the kind of lost that used to make my mother crazy when I was a kid, because she'd have to literally take the book out of my hand before I would notice that she had been yelling for me for 10 minutes straight.

Then I picked up Educated by Tara Westover for another book club meeting and I blew through it in 2 days. Couldn't put it down. Didn't care about meal times or bed times. So yeah, I've still got it  That's a much more familiar feeling to me than the one I get when I realize that I've been reading the same book for weeks.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

You made me laugh when you said the part about your mom yelling. I grew up in a rural area of the country with no nearby neighbors to play with. My siblings were both girls, and I didn't share their likes, so I discovered reading early. My grandmother and I used to swap copies of Louis L'Amour westerns, and my dad would take me to the municipal library in the summer when school was out to find what I could occupy my spare time ( usually at night after chores and work for local farmers had left me with weariness and a way to fall asleep from the the night's reading ). The yelling I got was how I was " ruining my eyes " in the low light


----------



## limr

Dean_Gretsch said:


> You made me laugh when you said the part about your mom yelling. I grew up in a rural area of the country with no nearby neighbors to play with. My siblings were both girls, and I didn't share their likes, so I discovered reading early. My grandmother and I used to swap copies of Louis L'Amour westerns, and my dad would take me to the municipal library in the summer when school was out to find what I could occupy my spare time ( usually at night after chores and work for local farmers had left me with weariness and a way to fall asleep from the the night's reading ). The yelling I got was how I was " ruining my eyes " in the low light



I have four siblings and I am the youngest, so I was either totally ignored by my siblings or was sucked into the chaos of a large Portuguese family.  Reading became my refuge and my escape. My mother took me to the library all the time - it was one of my favorite places in the whole world. My father liked that I was reading but he hated when I read in the car. He wanted me to "see the world." I kept saying, "We're on the same roads all the time, I've seen them already!" 

And yes, I was constantly being told that I would be ruining my eyes. More than once, I would suddenly be startled from my reading to find that it was almost totally dark in the room. When I looked back at the book, I could barely see it at all. I still don't know how I had been able to read!


----------



## Warhorse

I am learning how to operate my D500...David Busch's D500


----------



## Warhorse

While still learning to use my new to me camera, I am also half way through another Michael Connelly novel, "The Wrong Side Of Goodbye".


----------



## limr

English Language and Composition AP exams.


----------



## terri

limr said:


> English Language and Composition AP exams.


Ew.     

I recently finished Passing by Nella Larsen, which is more of a novella, length-wise. I read it in one day, and was so impressed I immediately read it again to make sure I hadn't missed anything. An amazing tale, on many levels, and one that would made a superb psychological thriller - though I'm not clear that's what the author intended. A big Wow.

I moved from that to Brideshead Revisited_,_ by Evelyn Waugh, which might not have been the best sequencing on my part.  I'm finding it trivial and dull. The time periods are similar in each of these books, though the latter takes place across the pond and is written by an English writer. I'm not finished with it, so am hoping it evolves more, and I'm trying very hard to maintain perspective for time, place, and culture. It's highly rated and has been re-released many times, so it deserves a fair shake.


----------



## Warhorse

Currently reading "The Fallen", by David Baldacci


----------



## Mike Drone

I am reading the Ansel Adams trilogy again.  I am also making my way through the Drizzt Do'urden series.  Currently on book twenty five.  The further into the Drizzt series I get, the worse the books become and are harder to read.  The first three books are awesome.


----------



## Ysarex




----------



## Warhorse

"The Man In The High Castle" by Philip K. Dick


----------



## Dikkie

I've read a lot already in the last year during pandemic times.

My current favs are :
Can't Hurt Me - David Goggins
The Untethered Soul - Michael Singer
Ripped at 50 - Troy Casey
Wim Hof Method
The Power of Now (but that could've been written in a better way, not in a Q&A way)

Still busy with "the 4 hour workweek", not enough time to read this one yet


----------



## Space Face

I'm tempted to get Rob Halfords autobiography - Confess


----------



## RVT1K

Working on the Dune series that was started by Frank Herbert:

Dune
Dune Messiah
Children of Dune

I had original read these three years ago but have started with Dune and have not stopped. So I followed with:

God Emperor of Dune
Heretics of Dune
Chapterhouse: Dune

Frank Herbert passed away after Chapterhouse and the series has been continued (based on notes discovered) by his son Brian Herbert and a co-author Kevin J. Anderson:

Hunters of Dune
Sandworms of Dune
Dune: The Butlerian Jihad
Dune: The Machine Crusade
Dune: The Battle of Corrin

And now I'm working on Sisterhood of Dune.


----------



## wobe

RVT1K said:


> Working on the Dune series that was started by Frank Herbert:
> 
> Dune
> Dune Messiah
> Children of Dune
> 
> I had original read these three years ago but have started with Dune and have not stopped. So I followed with:
> 
> God Emperor of Dune
> Heretics of Dune
> Chapterhouse: Dune
> 
> Frank Herbert passed away after Chapterhouse and the series has been continued (based on notes discovered) by his son Brian Herbert and a co-author Kevin J. Anderson:
> 
> Hunters of Dune
> Sandworms of Dune
> Dune: The Butlerian Jihad
> Dune: The Machine Crusade
> Dune: The Battle of Corrin
> 
> And now I'm working on Sisterhood of Dune.


Nice!
I’ve read all the Dune books and cannot wait for the new movie.

I’m about to start the Foundation Asimov volumes now in preparation for the upcoming AppleTV series later this year, have never read Asimov so not sure what to expect.

Iain M Banks was responsible for getting me into the genre originally and still my favourite author.


----------



## RVT1K

wobe said:


> Nice!
> I’ve read all the Dune books and cannot wait for the new movie.
> 
> I’m about to start the Foundation Asimov volumes now in preparation for the upcoming AppleTV series later this year, have never read Asimov so not sure what to expect.
> 
> Iain M Banks was responsible for getting me into the genre originally and still my favourite author.




 I had my doubts for YEARS about reading the works that Frank Herbert were not part of. But I have to say that I am very pleasantly surprised and like the follow-ups very much. 

 My expectations for yet another Dune movie are low based on other attempts and just the nature of the story. Of course I felt the same way about the Lord of the Rings and I think the Peter Jackson rendition was done very, very well despite straying a bit from the original books. The Hobbit movie series, on the other hand, is a steaming pile. How you can take the shortest and most whimsical story of the bunch and turn it into hours and hours of dark brooding spread over three movies is beyond me.

 I tried reading Foundation a long time ago and all I remember is not liking it and bailing out.


----------



## Warhorse

Well, I finished "The Man In The High Castle", can't say I enjoyed it much, seemed very confusing at times.

Started Brad Meltzer's "The Inner Circle" last night.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch

A bit of fun published by the Sheffield Publicity Dept., Town Hall, Sheffield, England in 1981. My wife had it stashed away in her things, unbeknownst to me until recently. She even has trouble understanding some of these phrases since she hasn't lived there in 30+ years
An excerpt: 
" A Sheffielder, as the natives are known, does not readily understand that visitors have not received the education he has, and being very proud of his city and of being a Yorkshireman he easily feels snubbed. For instance; if he said to a visitor, "_ Ow-ard-a _" and received no reply, because the visitor was unaware of the fact that the local had been enquiring into the state of his health and welfare  ( a vocal welcome ), our Yorkshire man would tut and turn his back, not to speak again. Now if the visitor had a little learning he would at once reply, _" Orrayeet Arrthar?" _This reply, if given in a pub, would finish with the visitor holding a pint to further the ritual of Sheffield hospitality. "


----------



## mjcmt

Bible


----------

